# Rhun's I6: Ravenloft - IC Thread



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

This is the IC thread for Rhun's I6: Ravenloft game.

OOC Thread

Rogue's Gallery Thread


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

*Start - main group*

[sblock=Main Group (Sarryx, Ares, Ryan Lester, "Jermal's PC", Donner, Esmeralda & Kyranvik)]

Your company has just finished performing some mercenary work for Rance, Baron of Troilus, chasing off some Carthi raiders from the Eastern Reaches that had been pillaging his modest lands. In truth, the task was not worthy of a party of skilled adventurer such as yourselves, but the pay was good. Taking your leave of Troilus, you have been following the Sevres River southwest through the Sundered Lands of Coris, back toward Ricynd Bay and the port city of Marmion. Several days of cool, wet weather has slowed your progress along the muddy road, and as the sun sets you find yourselves still some distance from the next town, a place called Dunfield, on the borders of the County of Barovia.

It is going to be a dark night. The sky is overcast, and a constant drizzling rain falls. You can hear the river rushing by somewhere off to your right, though it is blocked from view by thickly grown trees and undergrowth. The clinging mud sucks at your boots as you press on. A flash of lightning lights the sky, and you notice a lone traveller in the distance ahead of you. He is moving slowly along the road, in the same direction as your company; likely trying to reach Dunfield and find some shelter from the damp.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

*Start - drelkat kraylin*

[sblock=For Drelkat Kraylin, Lightbringer of Aditti]
Your journey has been a long and tiring one. By ship and by foot, Drelkat has travelled from the monastary in which he toiled to the Sundered Lands of Coris. And crossing these lands, his destination is almost at hand. Just ahead, down the muddy road on which he travels lies the town on Dunfield, said to sit on the border of the County of Barovia. Of course, even the weather seems to want to keep him from his goal...Several days of poor, wet weather has slowed Delkat's progress along the muddy road, and as the sun sets he presses on, hoping for some comfort in the town ahead. 

It is going to be a dark night. The sky is overcast, and a constant drizzling rain falls.You can hear the river rushing by somewhere off to your right, though it is blocked from view by thickly grown trees and undergrowth. The clinging mud sucks at your boots as you press on. A flash of lightning lights the sky, and you notice a group of maybe a half-dozen or so travellers in the distance behind you. They are moving slowly along the road, in the same direction as you; likely they are trying to reach Dunfield and find some shelter from the damp.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jun 2, 2009)

As the lightning flashes across the sky, a small smile creeps across Donner's face. It has been the first thing that has given him some joy in the past couple of days since the only liquid he's been drinking out of his waterskin is actually water. He takes a look at the clouds and tries to get an idea about how bad the storm will be and how long it might last. Pending that information Donner will try to figure out how long this will set the party back upon arriving to Dunfield (_I love it, early skill use, +11 to Survival)_

_While I appricate the gentle caress of Bahari's touch, its typically best while drinking fresh mead in front of a fire. If we don't find a tavern soon, I might just drink that brew you keep boiling up in the pot, Izzy._

After the next lightning bolt flashes across the sky, Donner hold a small pendent in his hand and whispers a prayer. 

Donner


----------



## Queenie (Jun 2, 2009)

Esmerelda pulls her hood up further over her head so only her bright blue eyes could be seen. "This dark night and bad weather is ominous," she says in a soft, sweet voice, "We should be cautious of the lone traveler ahead. But perhaps the stranger needs welcoming. So we should also be kind." The group had grown used to her ramblings, prophecies, sudden proclamations and odd contradictions as they had traveled together. "It would be good to get out of this cold rain."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=For Donner]
Donner is fairly certain that the worst of the storm will pass by morning, but is likely to get worse before it gets better. More lightning and heavier rain is very likely. Judging by the weather, the condition of the road, and the maps of the area that Donner has seen, he figures the group is probably two to three hours out from Dunfield. He figures that the storm will reach its peak shortly after you reach town.

OOC: Excellent first post, Nebten!
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 2, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

"Curse this abominable weather," mutters Delkat as he wraps the cloak tighter around his shoulders.

"It appears even this land is against my lord."

It has been days since he has basked in the glory of the sun, let alone been dry for longer than an hour or two.  It has come down to this -- his wet footwear has begun to take its toll on his feat, and he is running out of his curative cantrips to soothe the blisters that are forming more quickly each time.

The trek has been hard on him, but it has given his mind plenty of time to ponder his options and what he might find in Barovia.

His map shows Dunfield as his logical rest stop for the night, so he is _willing_ his body onward for the last few miles.

He has spotted a group behind him, and although they have shown no outward malice, they are still not to be trusted -- he has already dispatched with two groups of self-styled 'highwaymen' so far in the past two days...

He would not be too opposed to bringing some of the focused rays of the sun into this horrid landscape, if only to make himself feel better.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2009)

Kyranvik slogged through the mud, drops of water falling from his hood. He marched forward, his mind set aside in a mental exercise of his. He did not mind the rain or the mud, body moved ahead as if an automaton. Though his mind was removed from his body his thoughts on other things so he felt little of the exhaustion and aches his body felt. Still he was listening and heard Esme's cautions on the traveler ahead of them.

"Agreed" he answered her.

"Are we gaining on the traveller?" he asked the group. "I am sure one lone traveller has reason to be wary of a group like us. If we gain hailing distance we should call to them."

Says Kyranvik, as he settles back into his mental retreat, water dripping into his face, boots moving mechnically through the mud, as though niether of those annoyances existed.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2009)

"Brave indeed to walk this path alone, either that or foolhardy. We should be cautious either way" Sarryx cautions, the rain dripping down his gleaming silver scales. The weather didn't bother him after all, he could survive comforatably in almost any environment, but the others seemed concerned so he had extended his protection to them. This matter with the bandits had been a minor affair and most of them had escaped unscathed, with only minor injuries easily cured by Donner's magic. He wore his darkwood shield across his back, but carried no weapon. Sarryx never felt the need to eat, nor required more than a few hours rest each night, spending the remaining time writing in his journal and keeping watch over the others. A gleaming set of chain-links were sometimes visible as his cloak shifted, revealing the armour underneath. 

Sarryx was looking forward to continuing his research to reverse the effects of that enchanted mirror and return to his true form. Unfortunately, all those efforts and experiments cost significant amounts of gold and he was forced into this mercenary work. Although, the companions were not bad, they were still human, or close-to-human and Sarryx desired greatly to return to his bretheren in the sky. While they decided on course of action with the newcomer, Sarryx will try to recall anything he can about the area that might allow them to reach their destination by nightfall, perhaps an old hunter's trail or bandits shortcut.

[sblock=OOC]
Know (Geography) (1d20+9=25) 

Last to the party I think 

Sarryx would cast _Endure Exposure_ on everyone in the party at the beginning of the day, providing them immunity to his breath weapon and the benefits of the _Endure Elements_ spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=For Sarryx]
Sarryx doesn't recall anything that would get them to town faster. The road is the most direct route, following along the river. Now, if you had a raft or boat of some kind, then the Sevres River would prove much faster. 

OOC: Also, not last to the party. Still waiting on several players...Jemal, Strahd & Kinem.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ares - Tiefling Evoker 5*

The evoker despised the touch of the water, the feeling of drizzle and rain. Fire and acid did it to him, raising the adrenaline in his body to higher levels, the feeling of ignition between his fingers, the dripping of acid from his palms. He gazed far, on the lone traveler that took the same route to Barovia. When the rain began to fall, an invisible magic placed his hood over his horny head. Without looking at his party friends he said
A lone traveler, heading for Dunfield ... Dunfield 
He rolled the name on his tongue
It lies on the borders of the cursed lands of Barovia, beware ...
He said under his hood with a boo
They do not like the different, they reject the aliens, and they hang witches and kill demons.
The last phrase was meant for him and Esmeralda

[sblock=ooc] - Everyday Ares raise his mage armor with a use of his rod of extend for 8 hours protection.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ryan Lester, duskblade*

Ryan pulls up the hood of his cloak and tries not to let the physical discomforts of the journey and the rain dampen his spirits.  He looks forward to stopping for the night, and thinks about which tunes he will play on his mandolin.  Still, he feels tired and uneasy.

"I agree, Kyranvik.  Almost any traveler would prefer some company on the journey."


----------



## Queenie (Jun 3, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The evoker despised the touch of the water, the feeling of drizzle and rain. Fire and acid did it to him, raising the adrenaline in his body to higher levels, the feeling of ignition between his fingers, the dripping of acid from his palms. He gazed far, on the lone traveler that took the same route to Barovia. When the rain began to fall, an invisible magic placed his hood over his horny head. Without looking at his party friends he said
> A lone traveler, heading for Dunfield ... Dunfield
> He rolled the name on his tongue
> It lies on the borders of the cursed lands of Barovia, beware ...
> ...




Esmerelda cocked her head. "Who hangs witches and demons? Our destination of Dunfield?"


----------



## Nebten (Jun 3, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Esmerelda cocked her head. "Who hangs witches and demons? Our destination of Dunfield?"




_Well which place doesn't? After all, its not like they have a good reputation, present company excluded. Don't worry though, cheri. I won't tell them of your talents . . . for much._

Donner gives a wide toothy grin. He then trots up ahead towards the solidary man feeling the confidence that his god with with him.

_'Lo traveler! Care for some company this blissful night? They skies may be heavenly, but these roads can be hell. _

Donner


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2009)

Kay'el sighed - Another human.  Oh well, after so many years he was used to their numerous imperfections, the common mispronunciation of his name as 'kyle' possibly one of the worst, in his estimation.  "Oh very well, let us invite the strange one, I suppose one more such will make little difference in this group." The haughty elf tosses his hair out of his face while he speaks, the wet braids of silver flying back as he crinkles his nose slightly, staring at the figure they approach.

He tries his best to ignore the rain, acting as though it isn't even there, though inside he longs for civilization.  Someone of his grace and standing should not be tromping about in the mud.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 3, 2009)

Nebten said:


> _Well which place doesn't? After all, its not like they have a good reputation, present company excluded. Don't worry though, cheri. I won't tell them of your talents . . . for much._
> 
> Donner gives a wide toothy grin. He then trots up ahead towards the solidary man feeling the confidence that his god with with him.
> 
> ...




Esme grins at Donner's teasing but inside her thoughts wander _Just one little hex will cure that attitude right up..._ She laughs to herself and sticks near Ky as they near the stranger.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

Lightning again flashes in the distance, and thunder roars around you. Donner speeds up his gait to attempt to catch the lone traveler ahead, calling out to him. Whether he hears the priest's call is not immediately discernable.

Somewhere nearby, a wolf howls. Several other howls answer the inimical call of the first.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2009)

Sarryx knows full well that discretion is the better part of valor, so he wisely stays back with the haughty elf.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 3, 2009)

*Ares*



Queenie said:


> Esmerelda cocked her head. "Who hangs witches and demons? Our destination of Dunfield?"




No
The Evoker replies.
On the other side of the border, where wolves howl at night seeking living flesh as a prey, where the trees grows thick, where twisted tree branches are perfect for burning, there ... The place where hidden magic is forbidden, where aliens are treated as lepers. Barovia ...
He let the name slide of his mouth with disgust.
My own flesh screams from the cursed ground ... I was in Barovia and I fled ... this is not a place for the weak. This is a place where legends stalk the land ... oh, many legends. There are tales that creep heors, even the bravest child shakes before he goes to sleep. Do not be light headed my friends ... some of the legends may be true. Being strong and well armed is needed for those who are not welcome.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

As if to punctuate Ares' words, another wolf howls in the distance, this one nearer than the last. Certainly it is an apt night for spooky stories.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 3, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

"How much longer to that damned village..." thinks Delkat as he continues his trudging through the storm.

A while later, he hears footsteps growing closer, turning his head to the side, he notices one of the group behind him closing upon him.

His hand reaches towards the handle of his morningstar underneath his wet cloak.

Muffled words reach his ears, but he can't make out what the man is trying to say due to the weather.

Still keeping his pace, he waits until the man is close enough to hear then turns his head to the side as he continues to walk.

"Greetings, friend.  How might I aid thee on this wretched evening?"


----------



## Nebten (Jun 4, 2009)

Donner strolls up to the man without a care in the world, a home with the pouring rain. He uses his longspear as a walking stick and waves the man down with his bucklered hand.

_ACTUAL . . . Actually, I believe we maybe able to help you. We noticed you along the road heading towards. So instead of spyin' ye arse the entire trip, we invite you to travel with us. While the Sky Guardian is with us tonight, foul creatures may feel brave against a lone walker. By my eye, the storm will get worse before it gets better, but we should be able to sleep in a dry bed not before too long. Take it or leave it, but I extend the hand._


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]
Know(Religion) Check +9 to know who the Sky Guardian is, especially info about the followers alignments, portfolios, etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=For S@squ@tch]
Nebten is simply taking some creative liberties...however, I certainly won't complain. Anything that helps flesh out my campaign world is a good thing, in my book. So, in this particular usage, _Sky Guardian_ is referring to the god Bahari. He is actually the god of oceans, seas, and the protector of sailors. However, weather is one of his domains of influence.

Bahari (God of Ocean & Seas, Protector of Sailors)
Chaotic Good
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Ocean, seas, sailing
Domains: Ocean, water, weather
Preferred Weapon: Trident

His use of Sky Guardian could possibly cause some confusion though, as he could be referring to Kathia the AirWalker.

Kathia (Air Walker, Lady of the Sky)
Chaotic Neutral
Intermediate Goddess
Portfolio: Air, wind, sky
Domains: Air, sky, storm, weather
Preferred Weapon: Spear

So it is your call how to react to that...you could play Delkat as knowing who he i talking about, or be confused, or feign ignorance. Your call. 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 4, 2009)

Delkat looks the man over with his piercing eyes, noting his appearance and equipment, trying to get a sense of the man's aura, then looks to the others in distant group.  

They had been behind him for some time, but had not attempted to waylay or ambush him, so he was fairly certain that they were not highwaymen like the others he had dispatched earlier.

"I see no reason not to travel as a group at this time.  For there is often wisdom in numbers."

Delkat stops walking to allow the main group to catch up, all the while looking over each member in turn, sensing just exactly who, or what, they are.

[sblock=Rhun]
At this point, Delkat will have assumed that Donner is speaking about Kathia, due to the longspear he carries, along with his knowledge of her portfolio, as it makes the most sense to him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jun 4, 2009)

_"_Well, I might be the wisest of the lot but that isn't saying much," Donner says while the rest of the party catches up to them with a chuckle. He looks up toward the sky and allows the rain come down upon his face, then shakes out his black hair. One is able to note that the center hairs are unusually white and contrasts with his ebony locks. 

Once they arrive, he encourages the party to continue to walk and talk. "The name is Donner. I'll let the rest of these mooks introduce themselves. Let's pick it up though, we should be able to make it to town's edge not before long."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

The man with the pale skin and silver hair steps forward, you notice silver scales around his neck area as he moves.

"Greetings human, I am known as Sarryx. It is good to see another traveller who doesn't mean us harm on the road." the man says.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 4, 2009)

Without revealing the horns under his hood, the evoker says
Ares
His eyes try to penetrate who is the man.
You are lucky traveler, walking in such a day all alone toward Barovia ... the hunting packs are already gathered among the woods to catch a lone wanderer.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=For Renau1g/Sarryx]
As introductions are being made, Sarryx hears a branch snap somewhere to the rest, in the tangles of trees that line the muddy road. He is fairly certain that it was not caused by wind or rain.



*OOC: In the upcoming surprise round, only Sarryx will be able to act. Please provide a response to this, in sblock tags, so I can add your PC's actions to the surprise round post. Remember, only a standard action can be used in the surprise round.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2009)

"I am Kay'el" The elf pronounces it Kai-L as he gives the man a once over.  "A pleasure, I'm sure.  Come let us continue out of this mud, I've no desire to feed the wolves."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 4, 2009)

*Delkat*

"My name is Delkat.  I, too, have been waylayed twice this day by unsavory elements -- it has been a trying journey, but the goddess always illuminates the path for those who are faithful."

"I look forward to a roof over my head and a dry bed to rest my body."

"Hopefully we all will reach our destination shortly."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2009)

"Well met Delkat" says a large man in plate armor who seems undisturbed by the rain. "I am Kyranvik, it is a pleasure to make your acquaintance. Thank you for sharing your company with us. If I may ask, what business finds you on the road to Dunfield?" the man asks with a smile and an extended hand.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2009)

"Greetings to you, Kyranvik." says Delkat with a firm shake of his mailed hand.

"I journey to Barovia, but for reasons that are best kept personal at this time."


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2009)

Esmerelda stands back and lets the men have their introductions, watching their interactions curiously. Then she steps forward and pulls her hook back to reveal her sweet face and striking blue eyes. She extends her hand and gazes at him as if she is looking into his soul, "Pleasure to meet you Delkat, my name is Esmerelda. You must be a brave man to be on your way to Barovia alone."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For Renau1g/Sarryx]
> As introductions are being made, Sarryx hears a branch snap somewhere to the rest, in the tangles of trees that line the muddy road. He is fairly certain that it was not caused by wind or rain.
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock=DM]
His Draconic-enhanced senses picking up the distinct sound of a creature approaching, Sarryx turns his head towards the sound and spots X. Opening his mouth, he breaths a line of flame at the offending creature.

The flames look almost alive as they encircle and ensnare the creature in fiery tendrils.

OOC - Breath Weapon - 30 ft. line - Ref save DC 20 for 1/2 damage - Fire damage (4d6=13) - using entangling exhalation. So, in summary Fire damage of 6, or save for 1/2. If it takes any damage from the attack it's entangled for 4 rounds, taking 1d6 damage per turn.
Entangled (1d4=4) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

*Combat - surprise round*

COMBAT SURPRISE ROUND

As if the forest is listening to the very words of Ares and Kay'el, a group of ravening wolf-like creatures suddenly breaks from the cover of the trees and rushes toward you. While they look like wolves and run on four legs, as they loom near out of the darkness you can tell that they certainly aren't wolves...






His Draconic-enhanced senses picking up the distinct sound of a creature approaching, Sarryx turns his head towards the sound and spots the furred beast. Opening his mouth, he breaths a line of flame at the offending creature. The flames look almost alive as they encircle and ensnare one of the creatured in fiery tendrils.


[sblock=For Renau1g]
I rolled initiative for Sarryx so as to not hold things up. Sorry, I should have mentioned I needed a roll from you.
[/sblock]


*

Initiative Count
26 Wolf 3 - Move
22 Wolf 1 - Move
18 Wolf 2 - Move; save vrs DC20 9 (fails), takes 6 damage
10 Wolf 4 - Move
04 Sarryx - Breath weapon (20' line), damage 6 + entangling exhalation (DC20)

PC Status


Opponent Status
Wolf 4 -6, [ENTANGLED, 4 rounds]

*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

COMBAT - ROUND 1

One of the beasts springs upon Kyranvik, and all the warrior sees are claws and fangs. But his heavy armor protects him, and none find his flesh.

Taking a small leather loop out of his pouch, Ares calls “Rihuf Lema’la”, the small loop disintegrate in his hand, in an instant, Ares begin to float upward and out of the reach of the wolves.

[sblock=For Strahd]
Ares does indeed recognize these beasts as werewolves. He has studied them extensively, and knows all of their strengths and weaknesses. 

OOC: Strahd, feel free to look up anything you need to know in the Monster Manual/SRD, as Ares knowledge check was high enough for full knowledge.
[/sblock]

The second wolf engages Drelkat, and one claw manages to penetrate the cleric's armor, leaving bloody furrows along his left bicept.

Another wolf tears at Donner, clawing past the Sealord's defenses, and leaving bloody wounds upon the man's flesh.

"By all that's holy!" exclaims Delkat as the wolf-creatures attack. He steps backwards, away from the wolves threatening himself and invokes a prayer to his goddess to ward himself, along with his new travelling companions, against any evil advances. As he completes his prayer, those close to him feel the warmth of the sun wash over them.

The wolfmen were upon the group before Ryan could introduce himself to the stranger. He draws his greatsword as soon as he can react. Not knowing the nature of these foes, he has to assume the worst, and uses some of his arcane power, saying the words to infuse his sword with a charge of electricity while swinging it. He strikes the entangled wolfman near the neck, a mighty blow that would bring down all but the toughest opponent, as electricity surges into the monster. The thing's twitching body collapses to the ground.

Esmerelda takes one step away from the snarling creature who is now directly in front of her. "Oh great and worthy gods of nature, protect us from these unnatural creatures before us!" she says with a graceful wave of her hand, pulling some small flowers from a pouch and throwing them to the ground.

Kay'el steps forward and tries to gain the attention of the two wolfmen to the west, his walking stick suddenly up and twirling as he snaps it back and forth between the two. "Come now, you overgrown pups, pick on somebody your own size." The elf quirks a small smiles for the first time in days as a potential challenge presents itself. His staff strikes each of the two wolfs soldily, but doesn't appear to even phase the creatures.

Seeing that Kay'el has moved from his position, Donner slides into his place and starts to call down the Bahari's fury. "OH GREAT STORMLORD, BRING DOWN YOUR MIGHT TO SMITE THY ENEMIES!"

[sblock=For Nebten]
Donner knows that the group is facing werewolves, but he knows nothing of their strengths and weaknesses. He knows only the basics.

Also, Donner does recognize that Drelkat follows Aditi, the Goddess of the Sun.
[/sblock]

Sarryx steps off the path and again opens his mouth wide, blasting forth another red line of energy from his mouth. The line catches two of the enemies in its path, the red flames do not linger this time. He tries to recall anything he might have heard about these particular foes.

[sblock=For Sarryx]
Sarryx knows that the party faces werewolves. While he doesn't know everything, he knows that they are resistant to normal weapons...only weapons crafted of silver. His breath, however, seems to work just fine.
[/sblock]

Kyranvik brandishes his greatsword and calls upon his psychic ability to fuel his strike. The sword strikes hard, drawing blood...but not causing nearly as much damage as it would have to a human opponent.


*

Initiative Count
26 Wolf 3 - claw vrs Kyran 17 (miss); claw vrs Kyran 13 (miss); bite vrs Kyran 8
24 Ares - cast levitate, move upward 20'
22 Wolf 1 - claw vrs Drelkat 24 (hit), damage 7; claw vrs Drelkat 10 (miss); bite vrs Drelkat 16 (miss); refl save (DC20) 24 (success)
18 Wolf 2 - claw vrs Donner 20 (hit), damage 7; claw vrs Donner 21 (hit), damage 8; bite vrs Donner 10 (miss); refl save (DC20) 8 (fail)
13 Drelkat - 5' step, cast magic circle vrs evil
13 Ryan - greatsword + shocking grasp vrs W4 31 (threat), confirm crit 30 (critical), damage 52
10 Wolf 4 - 
09 Kay'el - 5' step, staff vrs W1 21 (hit), damage 7; staff vrs W1 14 (miss); staff vrs W2 17 (hit), damage 9
09 Donner - 5' step, cast call lightning
08 Esmeralda - 5' step, cast bless
04 Sarryx - 5' step, breath vrs W1 & W2
01 Kyranvik - triggers hammer, greatsword vrs W3 21 (hit), damage 23

PC Status
Ares [Levitating, 20' altitude, r1/50]
Drelkat -7
Donner -15

Opponent Status
Wolf 1 -7
Wolf 2 -15 [SLOWED]
Wolf 3 -13
Wolf 4 DEAD

*

--- BATTLE MAP ---
(Note, my maps will normally be posted to the map post, but this one was too large to attach to EN World. d represents Donner, and k' represents Kay'el. You may have to click to zoom to get the squares to show up right.)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

"By all that's holy!" exclaims Delkat as the wolf-creatures attack.

He steps backwards, away from the wolves threatening himself and invokes a prayer to his goddess to ward himself, along with his new travelling companions, against any evil advances.

As he completes his prayer, those close to him feel the warmth of the sun wash over them.

[sblock=OOC]

5' step to N16, cast _Magic Circle vs Evil_.  +2 AC to all within 10' of Delkat vs Evil creatures, +2 to saves against their effects as well.

Initiative (1d20=13) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2009)

ooc: Are these 5ft squares?

Initiative (1d20+6=8)

Esmerelda takes one step away from the snarling creature who is now directly in front of her. 

"Oh great and worthy gods of nature, protect us from these unnatural creatures before us!" she says with a graceful wave of her hand, pulling some small flowers from a pouch and throwing them to the ground.

Esme casts _bless_ on the party. +1 morale bonus to attack and +1 versus saves versus fear effects.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Queenie said:


> ooc: Are these 5ft squares?




*OOC: Always, unless otherwise noted. *


----------



## Nebten (Jun 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC] Religion (1d20+10=26) to ID who Delkat follows. Initiative (1d20+2=9) I would like to post after the monsters go since I'm sure the battle field will change a bit. Plus Delkat already has the best spot to 5' step. =v)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2009)

Kyranvik
AC: 25* (MC)  HP:66/66
PP: 26/27
[sblock]
Yeah, since I am going DEAD last, I may wait
1d20=1 
But let's post an action that may be superfluous.

Attack the monster in front of him, manifest Hammer as a swift action (1 PP)

1d20+11=21, 3d6+7+1d8=23 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 5, 2009)

Ares was ready, the howls of the wolves are familiar to him as he lived his childhood in Barovia. He glances at the furred creatures to identify their nature.

Taking a small leather loop out of his pouch, Ares calls “Rihuf Lema’la”, the small loop disintegrate in his hand, in an instant, Ares begin to float upward and out of the reach of the wolves.

[sblock=action]
Init (1d20+5=24)
Knowledge Arcane to Identify creatures (1d20+12=32)
Cast Levitate - moving 20 ft' up.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2009)

The wolfmen were upon the group before Ryan could introduce himself to the stranger.

He draws his greatsword as soon as he can react.  Not knowing the nature of these foes, he has to assume the worst, and uses some of his arcane power, saying the words to infuse his sword with a charge of electricity while swinging it.

He strikes the entangled wolfman near the neck, a mighty blow that would bring down all but the toughest opponent, as electricity surges into the monster.

[sblock=ooc]init = 13

draw sword as move action; att adjacent wolfman #4 while channeling shocking grasp

crit hit; 13 base damage + 17 crit + 22 electric = 52 total[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

[sblock=For Kinem]
Hey Kinem, I don't have my PHB2 with me, but I was under the impression that if you used _Arcane Channeling_ you don't have to "cast" the spell...thus, no defensive casting needed, as _Arcane Channeling_ doesn't provoke AoO.

Am I misinterpreting this?
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]Now that you mention it you're probably right.  In any case you're the DM, so I won't object to using that interpretation [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2009)

The haughty elf nods as Delkat reveals his destination "AH, we too are heading towards WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?"  Kay'el whirls about as flames leap from his draconic companion towards the treeline.

"Oh.. bloody hell." He raises his walking stick as the wolf-men close in, but realizes that his reaction is too slow.

[sblock=ooc]


> [Please roll initiative and post actions - I doubt anyone will act before the first wolf, but Kay'el & Esmeralda could tie on a natural 20



Initiative (1d20+6=9) So much for that theory.  
Since all 4 NPCs go before me, I'll post after I know where they move/what they do.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

[sblock=For Kinem]
I only see one attack roll...there should be one for the attack, and one for the crit confirmation. Am I missing something?
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 6, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]The initial attack roll was rolled at the same time as the initiative roll, and appears right under it here.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

*OOC: If you were one of those waiting on the wolfmen's actions, they are posted above, so please post your actions.*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2009)

Kay'el steps forward and tries to gain the attention of the two wolfmen to the west, his walking stick suddenly up and twirling as he snaps it back and forth between the two. "Come now, you overgrown pups, pick on somebody your own size." The elf quirks a small smiles for the first time in days as a potential challenge presents itself.

[sblock=combat]
HP:  47
AC: 25
Actions: 5' step towards Woflman#1, attack him with twice, wolfman#2 once.
Vs wolfman 1 (1d20+12=21, 1d20+7=14, 1d6+4=7, 1d6+4=7) 
AC 21 for 7 damage, AC 14 for 7 damage
Vs wolfman 2 (1d20+12=17, 1d6+4=9) 
AC 17 for 9 damage.
As you can tell by the numbers, Kay'el isn't fighting defensively at the moment, as he's trying to attract the woflmen's attentions.  'twould be appreciated if anyone who can affect them from range would move behind me so they have fewer targets to select. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jun 8, 2009)

Seeing that Kay'el has moved from his position, Donner slides into his place and starts to call down the Bahari's fury. 

_OH GREAT STORMLORD, BRING DOWN YOUR MIGHT TO SMITE THY ENEMIES!_

[sblock=Actions] 5' step to N17, full round action Cast Call Lightning. +3 knowledge Arcana (?) to know what these things are. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 8, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]
Delkat cast _Magic Circle vs. Evil _-- the combat post says _Bless_, same as Esmerelda.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=Rhun]
> Delkat cast _Magic Circle vs. Evil _-- the combat post says _Bless_, same as Esmerelda.
> [/sblock]





[sblock=S@s]
Oops! Sorry about that.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Sarryx steps off the path and again opens his mouth wide, blasting forth another red line of energy from his mouth. The line catches two of the enemies in its path, the red flames do not linger this time. He tries to recall anything he might have heard about these particular foes.

[sblock=OOC]
Move - L14
Standard - Breath Weapon - fire damage (4d6=15) 15 fire damage - Ref DC 20 for 1/2, if it hits, the creatures are slowed until end of next turn
Free - Knowledge check - If arcana, +15, nature, +7, to find out more about the enemies
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

*Just pending Fenris. Will move combat forward tonight one way or another, as he did most a possible action. *


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

*OOC: Sorry guys, got sidetracked last night. I'll get the next round up today/tonight."*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

ROUND 1 UPDATED ABOVE


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

ROUND 2

The wolfman wounded by Kyranvik snarls in rage, and sends another flurry of claws and bites at the warrior. In its rage over its wound, it slams a clawed hand hard into Kyranvik's abdomen, blasting the air from his lungs and bruising his ribs, even through his armor.

From a safe position above the party Ares calls: "Beware the bites if you don’t want to crawl like wolves in a full moon for the rest of your life." Ares motion his hand and whisper dark words and three missiles of magical energy dart from his fingers toward the werewolf that just clawed Kyran. The beast staggers from the force of the energy bolts, but stays on his feet.

The wolf struck by Kay'el strikes him back, clawing and biting. Once claw strike gets past the elf's defenses; their isn't much force behind it, but it still causes Kay'el some pain.

The last wolf goes after Sarryx. It moves slowly, but still manages to catch the dragonish man, slapping at him with his clawed hand. Slowed as it is though, Sarryx easily dodges the strike.

Delkat invokes another prayer to his goddess -- beseeching her aid to smite the heathen wolves before him. And his prayer is answered -- a shimmering scimitar appears next to the wolf in front of Delkat and attacks! Unfortunately, his target senses the blade, and dodges nimble aside from its strike.

Seeing the wolfman fall, Ryan turns his attention to the others. He steps towards the wolfman near Kryanvik, and swings his greatsword around, striking the monster. He does not use magic this time, since the creature is wounded and he wants to get some sense of how tough these foes are. We will face these again, I think. His second try is not as well aimed, but it matters not...the wolf reels from Ryan's first strike, tries to rally, and then collapses into the mud.

Kay'el steps in behind the one attacking Saryx, and unleashes his assault upon it. "Mangy Mutt!" After his attack, he turns sideways to keep his attention on both wolfmen, staff twirling a defensive loop. The elf manages only one solid strike on his foe, and even that seems to do little against the wolf's unnaturally resilient hide.

Donner moves off the road, and turns back toward the battle. The Stormlord then raises a hand to the heavens, then with a commanding force guides a bolt of lightning down upon a werewolf. The werewolf manages to avoid the brunt of the strike.

The hair on Esmerelda's arms prickles as her concern for Ky grows and her anger at the wolfman starts to overcome her. A string of angry sounding words spew from her mouth as a stormy cloud forms around her head. 

Sarryx flashes a toothy grin at the wolfman in front of him then unleashes another gout of flame at the enemies to the south of him. The wolf immediately before him falls beneath the fiery onslaught, the second is a bit singed. Luckily, Sarryx' earlier magics prevent his companion Kay'el from being burned.

Kyranvik winces in pain at the lupine creatures wounds. Seeing the nearest foe fall beneath Ryan's blade, Kyranvik rushes toward the last enemy, raises his sword and swings a truly terifying blow at the creature, his sword bting deep into the furred torso. 

The last werewold tumbles into the mud.


*

Initiative Count
26 Wolf 3 - claw vrs Kyran "20" (threat), confirm 25 (critical), damage 14; claw vrs Kyran 12 (miss); bite vrs Kyran 10; 
24 Ares - magic missile vrs W3 for 13 damage
22 Wolf 1 - claw vrs Kay'el 8 (miss); claw vrs Kay'el 26 (hit), damage 5; bite vrs Kay'el 14 (miss); ref save vrs DC20 23 (success), takes 9 damage
18 Wolf 2 - 5' step; claw vrs Sarryx 13 (miss); Ref save vrs DC16 21 (Success), takes 4 damage; ref save vrs DC20 9 (fail), tales 19 damage
13 Drelkat - cast spiritual weapon
13 Spiritual Weapon - attack vrs W2 Natural 1 (miss)
13 Ryan - 5' step, greatsword vrs W3 22 (hit), damage 15
09 Kay'el - 5' step, staff vrs W2 20 (hit), damage 14; staff vrs wolf 14 (miss); staff vrs wolf 16 (miss)
09 Donner - move, call lightning vrs W2
08 Esmeralda - cast call lightning (Full Round Action)
04 Sarryx - breath weapon (I'm assuming Kay'el is protected)
01 Kyranvik - move, greatsword vrs W2 30 (crit threat), confirm crit ?, damage 27

PC Status
Ares [Levitating, 20' altitude, r2/50]
Drelkat -7, spiritual weapon r1/6
Donner -15
Kyranvik -14
Kay'el -5

Opponent Status
Wolf 1 DEAD
Wolf 2 DEAD
Wolf 3 DEAD
Wolf 4 DEAD

*

--- BATTLE MAP ---
d represents Donner, and k' represents Kay'el. You may have to click to zoom to get the squares to show up right.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 10, 2009)

From a safe position above the party Ares calls
Beware the bites if you don’t want to crawl like wolves in a full moon for the rest of your life.
Ares motion his hand and whisper dark words and three missiles of magical energy dart from his fingers toward the werewolf that just clawed Kyran

[sblock=action]
Magic missile level 5 Vs. Werewolf3– 3d4+3 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

*Everyone else is up.*


----------



## Nebten (Jun 10, 2009)

Donner moves to O18. The Stormlord then raises a hand to the heavens, then with a commanding force guides a bolt of lightning down upon a werewolf.

[sblock=Call Lightning] Call Lightning (3d10=9) Save for half vs 16 Reflex. Aiming first at Werewolf 3. If he is dead, then W2. If he is gone, then W1 . . . I guess =v)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2009)

Kay'el steps in behind the one attacking Saryx, and unleashes his assault upon it. "Mangy Mutt!" After his attack, he turns sideways to keep his attention on both wolfmen, staff twirling a defensive loop.

[sblock=ooc]
5'step to L16 (Between wolf 1 and 2) and Full attack on wolf 2, attempting to draw its attention.  +10 atk due to +2 flanking from Saryx.
Fighting Defensively. (1d20+10=20, 1d20+10=14, 1d20+5=16, 2d6+4=14, 2d6+4=10, 2d6+4=15) 
AC 20 for 14 dmg, AC 14 for 10 dmg, AC 16 for 15 dmg.
HP: 42/47 AC: 30
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin  Hp; 50/50  AC: 24/12/24 (vs evil creatures)*

double post FTW


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin  Hp; 50/50  AC: 24/12/24 (vs evil creatures)*

Delkat invokes another prayer to his goddess -- beseeching her aid to smite the heathen wolves before him.

And his prayer is answered -- a shimmering scimitar appears next to the wolf in front of Delkat and attacks!


[sblock=OOC]

Cast _Spiritual Weapon_, +8 to hit (+4 BAB +4 WIS) 1d8+2 damage (force).  Know (Religion) +9 to determine what he knows of wolves and possible lycanthropy.

Spells In Effect:

_Magic Circle vs. Evil _ - 599/600 rounds
_Spiritual Weapon_ - 6/6 rounds

*Spells Prepared:* (DC=14+spell level)
	0th - (5)     Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
	1st - (4+1)   Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Endure Elements(D)
	2nd - (4+1)   Deific Vengeance, Consecrate, Spiritual Weapon, Bull's Strength, Heat Metal (D)	
	3rd - (3+1)   Lesser Visage of the Deity, Magic Circle vs Evil, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (D)	

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

Sarryx flashes a toothy grin at the wolfman in front of him then unleashes another gout of flame at the enemies to the south of him. 

[sblock=OOC]
Standard - Breath Weapon - [fire damage (4d6=17)  17 fire damage - Ref DC 20 for 1/2 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2009)

Seeing the wolfman fall, Ryan turns his attention to the others.  He steps towards the wolfman near Kryanvik, and swings his greatsword around, striking the monster.  He does not use magic this time, since the creature is wounded and he wants to get some sense of how tough these foes are.  _We will face these again, I think._  His second try is not as well aimed.

[sblock=ooc]5' step southeast, full attack on wolfman #3

22 to hit, 15 damage; 14 to hit, 12 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jun 11, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] is it still raining / thundering? As in, enough to affect the call lightning spell?

Call Lightning :: d20srd.org [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

[sblock=Queenie]
I just allowed Nebten's PC to use _Call Lightning_, so I guess it would be unfair to say Esmeralda can't do it, huh? 

But yes, plenty of storminess to cast that spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jun 11, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=Queenie]
> I just allowed Nebten's PC to use _Call Lightning_, so I guess it would be unfair to say Esmeralda can't do it, huh?
> 
> But yes, plenty of storminess to cast that spell.
> [/sblock]




[sblock]  I've never used the spell before, I thought you could cast it without the lighting you just got extra damage if it was stormy. Hey, it's hard not reading the OOC to know what is going on!!

Call Lightning damage (3d10=16)  [/sblock]

The hair on Esmerelda's arms prickles as her concern for Ky grows and her anger at the wolfman starts to overcome her. A string of angry sounding words spew from her mouth as a stormy cloud forms around her head. She points at the wolf who attacked Ky and releases a crackling charge of lightning at it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

[sblock=For Queenie]
FYI, the spell does have a casting time of 1 round, so your lightning bolt won't actually strike the wolf until next round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

*OOC: I plan on resolving this combat round sometime tonight...I think we are just missing Fenris.*


----------



## Fenris (Jun 12, 2009)

*Kyranvik Vondestrok AC:25,  HP:52/66,  PP: 25/27*



Rhun said:


> *OOC: I plan on resolving this combat round sometime tonight...I think we are just missing Fenris.*






OOC: Sorry Rhun, got delayed with travel and swamped with finals. Should be on track from here on out.

Kyranvik winces in pain at the lupine creatures wounds. Griting his teeth, Kyranvik raises his sword and swings a truly terifying blow at the creature, his sword bting deep into the furred torso.

[sblock]

MAnifest hammer 1 PP
1d20+11=30, 3d6+7+1d8=27 
yeah 

Crit totally confirmed!

(i realized later I forgot to link to the roll, IC search is down, i'll post it when it's up)
So looks like 48 points of damage (I don;t think Hammer woudl get added to the crit so I took it outm, thoughI am not sure)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=For Fenris]
That would be my interpretation as well. Since hammer adds an extra dice of damage, it doesn't get multiplied on crits.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

*Combat ends!*

*Round 2 Updated Above*

The creatures may have attacked with surprise, but obviously didn't expect to be met with such overwhelming response. As the last of the werewolves falls dead into the mud, the rain becomes a downpour, perhaps stimulated by Donner's manipulation of the weather.

At any rate, the danger is past, though you have the strange feeling that something is still out there in the night, watching.


----------



## Nebten (Jun 14, 2009)

Donner seems almost drunk with the currently climate, as if the storm has taken him over mentally. He lets out a manical laughter and continues to rain down lightning bolts to his deceased aggressors. After each one has taken an additional bolt, he goes and investigates these manner of beasts' bodies.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

The bodies of the four creatures now appear to be those of four human males, dressed in tattered clothes, covered in blood and mud, and quite burned from the power of the lightning bolts.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 15, 2009)

The storm clouds still swirl around Esmerelda's head as she pulls the soaking wet hair off her face to get a better look at their attackers.

"These men must come from somewhere. We should inform their families of their demise if we can figure out who they are."

She takes a moment to silently say a prayer to the goddess of nature before she begins looking for clues as to who they may be.

[sblock] She will search them over for clues as to who they were.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Esmeralda takes the time to search the men for clues, but she discovers very little. Their clothes are rough and in tatters, and they don't seem to have any other belongings upon their persons. They each have athletic builds and bear several scars; perhaps they were once warriors of some sort. Besides thatthough , there aren't really any distinguishing marks.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 15, 2009)

Delkat was quite pleased to see the wolf-men put down so quickly.

"It appears my goddess meant for me to meet you -- as I doubt I would have been able to overcome all four of those by myself."

He nods to the others.

"My thanks."

"A minute ago, one of you mentioned something about being bitten by them?  Should we not be concerned about their claws as well?"

Delkat then goes and examines each person who was injured by the wolfmen, checking for any signs of disease.

After the initial triage, Delkat will then begin to channel the power of his goddess into those who were injured.

[sblock=OOC]
Heal Check to determine if anyone has caught their disease.

Then he will start spending spell slots -- starting with his 2nd level slots, working downwards, to heal those who were injured.

[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jun 15, 2009)

"I think it was only a claw that got me, tis but a scratch. I can heal my own wounds and thank you. We should hurry on to town and sort out this mess later."

Donner casts _Faith Healing_ on himself to regain 13 hps.


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2009)

"Thank you for aiding us, Delkat.  I am Ryan Lester.

Perhaps we did these ones a favor ... yet perhaps we should try to subdue such creatures, if there is a cure.  Anyone know?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2009)

*Ares*

Floating down and back to the sturdy ground, Ares brushes his cloth.
These are werewolves ... creatures of the full moon. One time at the past they were ordinary human, like you. 
He says no one in particular
But they were bitten from the same creatures they turned to be. Curse of Lycanthropy it is called, the disease they are stricken with.

Ares turns to those who got clawed and share his extensive knowledge.
If you haven’t got bitten, you are safe. But if are not sure, I suggest you tie yourselves to a pole in the next full moon night. If one of you will transform, we’ll hunt him down and kill him.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2009)

"Creatures of darkness were no match for us, yet again" Sarryx replies


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2009)

"Of course they were no match for us!" Kay'el pulls his cloak in around himself again, covering his wound before any can see it "You have amonsgt you one of the best pole-fighters in the known lands, no beast-man has a chance against us."  He looks to Donner "He's right, it is but a scratch.  We should continue on before more dogs come looking for scraps."


----------



## Queenie (Jun 15, 2009)

"Let's us keep moving then, I am soaked to the bone and could use a hot bath to warm up and a tasty meal by the fire." Her eyes dart among the group. "Does anyone else need a healing hand?" t


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

With the enemy slain and the rain a complete downpour, you wrap your cloaks tight about you and get back underway. It is nearly two hours later before you see the lights of Dunfield in the distance, and you are all thoroughly soaked and chilled to the bone. It takes another quarter hour before you stand before the northern gate of the town.

The wall surrounding the town is constructed of both stone and wood, some fifteen feet in height, and with a dual layer of sharp spikes jutting from the top. While not the massive fortification common to some large cities, it certainly looks like it could keep out all but the most determined assault. Every now and then the form of a guard passes above, so there must certainly be a walkway attached to the wall.

The gate before you is some ten or twelve feet wide and built of thick wooden planks. It is securely closed against the night.


----------



## Nebten (Jun 15, 2009)

Donner casts _Light_ on the tip of his spear and pounds on the gate. He then yells, "'Lo wardens! We are travelers searching for shelter in Dunfield. May you allow us passage?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Several moments pass quietly before you hear sounds on the other side of the gate. A few moments later, a haggard-looking man sticks his helmed head up above the gate and peers down at you through the rain. He blinks several times, and then his gaze sweeps over each of you one by one. "Shelter, eh? On a night such as this? Don't you know that there are bandits and worse about after dark?" He frowns at you. "Still, you don't look to be neither. A moment, and I'll let you in. A warning though: Keep your weapons sheathed while you are in Dunfield." 

Without waiting for an answer, the man ducks back down behind the fence. Soon enough, you hear the sounds of a heavy bar being lifted, and the man opens the gate. Despite his weary face, he is a tone and athletic man, dressed in chainmail. One hand rests on the hilt of his longsword as he waves you through with the other. "Quickly now," he says.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 16, 2009)

Esmerelda hurries through the gate and nods, "Thank you Sir. Could you recommend a warm, dry place to stay the night?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

The man nods to Esmeralda. "Certainly lass. Nine Lions Inn. They've got warm beds, heary food, and cheap ale. Tell them that Liton sent you." He points down the main cobbled street of the town. "Down main street a bit, and then turn right at the second cross street. The inn will be just a couple buildings down, on your right."


----------



## Queenie (Jun 16, 2009)

Emse curtsies at the man and as her mood was quickly improving, she smiles. "Thank you Sir! And a good, dry evening to you as well." 

She doubts any of soggy companions will complain about the accommodations so she starts off down the road following the man's directions. "Imagine that boys, food, ale, warm beds and a chance to get dry. And for me a chance for a bath though some of you should also consider getting the dirt and blood off. ESPECIALLY if you want to impress any ladies."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

The gate warden waits until you are all through, and then closes the gate, lowering a thick wooden bar across it. He then takes an iron key from his pouch, and secures the bar into place with a heavy padlock. Then he turns to watch you walk down the street for a moment before returning to his chair: several stacked bales of hay, mostly sheltered from the rain by the wooden walkway around the top of the wall.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Floating down and back to the sturdy ground, Ares brushes his cloth.
> These are werewolves ... creatures of the full moon. One time at the past they were ordinary human, like you.




Kyrabvik laughs a dry laugh. "I have nothing to fear then as I am no ordinary human" he says with a wink to Esme.

"Though I too am fine, a few scratches is all, easily healed. Let us press on."

*********************************************************

As they enter the town, Kyranvik gazes around at the town, and give the gate warden a nod in thanks. A warm fire and food and ale sounded very good. He smiles at Esme's quip and continues through the rain to the inn.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 16, 2009)

Do not be arrogant
Ares reply to Kay'el, Sarryx and Kyranvik.
Heroes tend to perish quickly while the cautious tend to live.
For the rest of the trip Ares is mostly quite, muttering to himself for being caught in the rain.

***************
_Hours later ..._

He sigh when they reach Dunfield, giving a cold look to the watchman.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

Sarryx brokers Ares scolding with only a small scowl, realizing that he was exhibiting one of the most common characteristics of dragons, hubris, which often lead to their downfalls.

***********
At the words of the guard, Sarryx shrugs, and holds out his hands, showing they're empty and bearing no arms.

"Yes, let's head to the inn, I will enjoy cleaning off my scales." the draconic humanoid replies to Emse


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Do not be arrogant
> Ares reply to Kay'el, Sarryx and Kyranvik.
> Heroes tend to perish quickly while the cautious tend to live.
> For the rest of the trip Ares is mostly quite, muttering to himself for being caught in the rain.




"Arrogance is only that when it is unjustified. And being a hero is not the opposite nor is it exclusive of being cautious. Beging a hero is the motivation for one's actions. Caution is merely the manner in which they are executed. And neither is exclusive of being arrogant. And Caution, while often prudent if menaing watchful and wary, can also lead to the mire of indecision and cowardice." replies Kyranvik


----------



## Nebten (Jun 16, 2009)

Donner smile couldn't get any wider at the mention of the Nine Lions Inn and his teeth shined at the sounds of "cheap ale."

Impress the ladies at this hour, Izzy? If there be 'ladies' about I don't think they'll need much to impress them. 'cept some coin or a couple flagons of mead. Hahaha! Besides to wash off Bashari's holy water would be a sin. Let us see what this village has to offer . . .


----------



## Queenie (Jun 16, 2009)

Esme laughs. "Yes, he is always like this!" she says in reference to Ky's lecturing. "But you boys will undoubtedly _discuss_ this in a lively fashion tonight over drinks. Which should be quite entertaining." She pulls her wet hair out of her eyes again and squints, searching in the rain and dark for the Inn.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

You traverse the rain-slick cobblestone streets, moving between the wood, brick and stone houses and buildings. The vernacular architecture of most the buildings is quite simple; square and rectangular in shape, with sloped roofs, most rising three or four stories above you. Most windows are shuttered tight against the storm, light leaking around the cracks between the wooden slats. The way is lit by enclosed oil lamps hung from poles along the street at irregular intervals; while not bright, at least they provide enough illumination for you to find your way this dark night.

The streets are empty as you make your way toward the Nine Lions Inn. Soon enough you are standing before the place. The heavy front door is shut, but bright light shines through the leaded glass window, and the place looks busy this night. The rain has driven everyone inside, but apparently many of them decided to take refugae at this inn. 


The Streets of Dunhill





[sblock=Credit]
Credit to svenart at deviantart.com for this picture.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 16, 2009)

*Delkat*

Delkat quickly opens the door and ushers the others into the inn --- he had no inclination to remain outside any longer.

Once all were inside, Delkat looked for the innkeeper and requested a room.  He proffered all coin needed for the nights lodging and headed upstairs after bidding a goodbye to the others,"I'm sure I will see you later this evening -- but as of now, I need to get into some dry clothes."

Once in his room, his proceded to get out of his wet clothes and dry his armor and gear.

Then he headed for a bath.

Once clean and refreshed, he dressed himself in his dry clothes (which were kept in his haversack) and heads downstairs for some food.

[sblock=Rhun]
Hey, I forgot to create a couple of _continual flame_ sticks -- are you ok with me adding them to my inventory and subtracting the 50 gp material cost from my remaining gold?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=For S@s]
Thats fine. Feel free to add them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jun 16, 2009)

Donner strolls in as if he was in his own house. He walks right up to the bartender stating, "You sir, look like a man who knows how to pour a drink. For proper introductions, I am a man who could take a drink. Now that we are properly met, some of your firewater to warm up these bones."

Donner shakes himself dry not caring for those around him.


----------



## kinem (Jun 17, 2009)

Ryan briefly looks around the bar, getting some idea of what the locals are like, before getting a room himself (assuming there is no pressing problem).

"You have the right idea, Delkat.  "

Ryan heads up to his room, takes off his gear and clothes, and takes a short bath as well.  He dries off, then dons his spare outfit and heads down for dinner.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

*The Nine Lions Inn*

You are hit by a wall of greatful warmth as you enter the taproom of the Nine Lions Inn; a fire blazes merrily in a large stone hearth. The smells of warm food, liqour, and sweet pipesmoke greet your noses. The place is busy to be sure, but it looks like Liton at the gate might have had an ulterior motive in sending you here; the place looks to be the favored lounge of the city watch. Perhaps he thought that if you intended to cause any trouble, you wouldn't get along with it in this place. Still, the place looks welcoming enough, and a large number of local city folk intermingle with the watchmen. 

Approaching the innkeep, a portly man with a bushy black beard, he greets you with a smile and nod. At your requests, he quickly pours a large snifter of local, deep amber colored brandy for Donner, and arranges rooms for everyone. "Two shillings for a private room, with supper and bath," he says, "or five pence for a bed in the common area and a bowl of gruel." He turns and nods his head at Donner. "And that'll be a shilling for the firewater."





[sblock=Credit]
Credit to taaks at deviantart for the attached image.
[/sblock]

*OOC: Shilling is the common term for a silver piece, and pence the common term for a copper piece.*


----------



## Fenris (Jun 17, 2009)

Kyranvik places 4 pieces of silver on the counter, "A room for me and one for the lady" he says nodding towards Esme.

"Do you have baths here or does some place in town?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 17, 2009)

Ares pay the man and hurry to his room. He takes a chair, lays his wet cloth and takes a bath. He will not get down when there are so many people in the main hall since he is tiered of gossips and whispers. He will take his time and will go down after several hours.

Once down, he will have a glass of brandy _*after casting his detect poison spell on it*_. He is a suspicious guy, when humans are around, especially if the humans live in Barovia or on the border of the cursed land.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

The innkeep nods at Kyranvik as he scoops up the silver. "There is a tub in each private room. Hot water will be brought up for you."


----------



## Nebten (Jun 17, 2009)

By the lightning! I came here to drink, not be robbed. If I wanted to get my pences' pitched, I would have stayed out with the brigands. Liton at the gate said ye would take care of us, espically with regards to drinks. So again, many drinks for little coin. Besides, you are in luck. It is a blessing to have a Stormlord in your tavern on a night like tonight. Let's keep him happy!

As the thunder cracks outside, Donner displays another toothy smile.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

The innkeep frowns at Donner. "Well, you asked for the firewater. It isn't cheap to make, you know? Distilled from the finest wines in Coris, and aged more than 3 years in oak casks." He takes the snifter from the Stormlord and sets it behind the bar, replacing it with a tall mug of frothy brown ale. "How's this then? A pence for the ale it is."


----------



## Nebten (Jun 17, 2009)

"Ah, I'm new to the area. We must have the same names for different brews." Donner takes the ale quickly takes a drink as if he's been on a desert for a week. After a long drink, he notices the barkeep looking at him. Sheepishly, the priest digs into his pouch for some coin. Realizing there isn't any there, he then looks in the left and then finally the right side pouch of his haversack to produce a copper piece. He holds it up to his eye like a jeweler holds a unworked gem to inspect it. He then plops it on the bar. 
Keep a tab open. Don't plan on going anywhere else for the night. 

Donner makes himself comfortable and he and his new companion get settled in for the night.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2009)

*Delkat*

After bathing and changing into some dry clothes, Delkat slips his dagger into his boot then heads downstairs.

As he enters the main area, he goes over to the bar.

"Barkeep -- a word, please."

As he waits for the bartender to come near, he looks over the room.

When the barkeep is attending to him,"I would like to speak with an officer of the town or an officer of the watch -- where might I find such an individual?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Sarryx snarls for a moment at the barkeep, although he did that whenever he had to give up some of his hoard, small as it was, to a human (well they usually ran these kind of places). Still the thought of a warm bath was enough for him.


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2009)

After his bath, Ryan dries off and puts on his dry clothing.  He leaves his armor in the room, but straps on his greatsword, just in case.  He unpacks his mandolin to take it downstairs as well.  _Necessity_ and _Desire_ - he hasn't told anyone their names, so it's not official, but that's how he thinks of them.  He makes sure to wipe any remaining blood off Nessie before sheathing it.

He heads down for dinner, ordering a mug of ale with it.  After dinner, he'll ask permission to play some tunes in the tavern.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 18, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Kyranvik places 4 pieces of silver on the counter, "A room for me and one for the lady" he says nodding towards Esme.
> 
> "Do you have baths here or does some place in town?"




"That's so sweet, thank you Ky." After hearing about the bath in the room she orders water to be brought up immediately. 

Once in the room, she peels off her uncomfortable, wet clothes and hangs them around the room to dry. The bath is perfect and warms her outsides and she takes her time enjoying getting clean and warmed up. 

After her bath she dresses in a pretty and only somewhat revealing plum gown, glad to be in something other than boring travel clothes. She pulls her long raven hair back with a ribbon and returns downstairs.

"I'll have one of your local ales please," she says to the barkeep while gazing around the room at the crowd. "It's very lively here tonight. Is it always like this or has the rain driven everyone inside?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2009)

Kay'el quietly buys a private room, and excuses himself for a few moments from his companions.  Once in his room, he removes his soaked clothes and finds some a tad drier from his pack, inspecting his wound while he's at it.  Though not trained in the healers art, he is an adventurer and warrior, and few of those live to his age without learning how to at least dress a wound.  Assured that it isn't going to bleed all over his next set of clothes, he redresses in something a bit more befitting 'civilization' (Or at least this small portion of it), and heads back downstairs.

Once back in the main room, the well-groomed and noble elf moves to the bar and gains the attention of the barkeep "My good Man, I do not know if such luxuries are available around here, but if you happen to have access to elven spirits, I would be most appreciative.  Otherwise, I'll take my meal with a pint of your finest local brew."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

All of the group besides Donner retire to their rooms, the Stormlord deciding instead opening a tab and settling in comfortably at a large table near the fire, waiting for his companions to join him. The cleric mainly drinks and watches the folk in the taproom.

The rest of the group retires to small private chambers...nothing too fancy, but certainly better than a bedroll on the ground. Each room is clean and warm, and contains a comfortable feather bed, a small writing desk and chair, a wardobe and an iron tub. Hot water for your baths are quickly drawn by the chambermaids, and within and hours or so, you all start to filter back into the taproom (except for Ares, who seems to be taking his sweet time).


*More to come shortly.


Also: S@s and Nebten...would one of you consider changing your speech color, so I don't get the two clerics, whose names both start with "D", even more confused? *


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2009)

OOC: I had picked yellow to depict the color of the sun, I could consider a switch to orange, if no one else has it.

or possibly this -- lemon chiffon FTW?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "When the barkeep is attending to him,"I would like to speak with an officer of the town or an officer of the watch -- where might I find such an individual?"





The innkeeper points out a group of town watchmen sitting at a table in the back of the taproom. "The broad-shouldered man with the bushy red beard. That's Captain Tonvay."




kinem said:


> He heads down for dinner, ordering a mug of ale with it.  After dinner, he'll ask permission to play some tunes in the tavern.




"Certainly you can play. MIght even earn yourself a few coppers. Nothin' too rowdy though. Don't want to incite to riot or anything." The innkeep smiles as he says this.




Queenie said:


> "I'll have one of your local ales please," she says to the barkeep while gazing around the room at the crowd. "It's very lively here tonight. Is it always like this or has the rain driven everyone inside?"




"It is the rain," answers the innkeep. "Nobody like to sit alone at home when you've got such foul weather as this brewing."




Jemal said:


> Once back in the main room, the well-groomed and noble elf moves to the bar and gains the attention of the barkeep "My good Man, I do not know if such luxuries are available around here, but if you happen to have access to elven spirits, I would be most appreciative.  Otherwise, I'll take my meal with a pint of your finest local brew."




"I have a few bottles of Inarian Sweetwine here," says the innkeeper. "Its a particularly lovely drop. A shilling a glass, it is."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: I had picked yellow to depict the color of the sun, I could consider a switch to orange, if no one else has it.
> 
> or possibly this -- lemon chiffon FTW?




*OOC: My sun god cleric in another game uses orange. So that would work if you are okay with it. *


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Delkat*

The priest approaches the Captain's table.

"Captian, my name is Delkat Kraylin, from the Church of the radiant Aditi.  I require a word with you."

"Might I sit down?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

The Captain looks up at Drelkat for several seconds. While the cleric doesn't think the watch officer is drunk per se, it is clear that he has probably had several ales over the course of the night. Finally, he gestures to a seat. "What can I do for you, Drelkat Kraylin of Aditi?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Delkat*

As the man mispronounces his name, Delkat's left eye squints slightly as he appraises the mans current mental state.

He takes the offered seat and sits down.

[sblock=DM]

"I had some questions about the inhabitants of the nearby lands."

"I have travelled for several moons so far to reach this far, and have not run into anything like what attacked me on the road just before dusk."

"Four men -- well, they _were _men, but they were no longer -- they were *werewolves*."

He judges the man's expression as the word sinks in.

"How widespread is lycanthropy in this area?  Is this the reason for the extra town security?"

He waits for him to answer the question, ponders the Captain's answers, then drops the bomb.

"What can you tell me of the path from Dunfield into the realm of Barovia?"

OOC: what knowledge skill would be appropriate for understanding lycanthropy in this realm?  nature?  religion?
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 18, 2009)

Queenie said:


> "That's so sweet, thank you Ky." After hearing about the bath in the room she orders water to be brought up immediately.
> 
> Once in the room, she peels off her uncomfortable, wet clothes and hangs them around the room to dry. The bath is perfect and warms her outsides and she takes her time enjoying getting clean and warmed up.
> 
> ...




Kyranvik also bathes and dresses in clean, dry clothes and head downstairs to join Esme, ordering an ale as well as he stands protectively next to Esme at the bar.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2009)

"A shilling, you say?"  Kay'el flips the payment onto the bar, a smile on his face "Well worth it for a good sweetwine."  After receiving his meal and drink, Kay'el takes his time enjoying them while keeping an eye on his companions, chuckling inwardly at Kyranvik's possessiveness... Though at least the man had good taste, Kay'el thought as he found his eyes wandering for just a moment.  
With a slight sigh and shake of his head, the elf returned his attention to the crowd.. what he wouldn't give for a nice elven lass.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

[sblock=For S@squ@tch]
The captain takes a long pull from his mug as he considers Drelkat's questions, pondering for a moment before answering. He leans closer to the cleric; Drelkat can smell the alcohol on the man's breath. His voice is a whisper as he replies. "Werewolves, ghouls, vampires...it isn't common knowledge, but all manner of foul creatures walk these parts in the darkness of the night it seems these days. That is why the added security in Dunhill."

The captain frowns and takes another slug of his drink. "And that damn Barovia is the reason for all of it." He shakes his head. "You are technically in the County of Barovia now, my friend. This town used to fall under the sway of the old Count von Zarovich. But over the years, he became more reclusive, and his power waned. He really only hold power of the valley and village of Barovia now; our fine town here lies outside his rule."

"If you truly look to travel to the heart of Barovia, you can take the road through the Svalich Woods. But I advise against it...nobody comes back from that valley. There is a darkness there, that can consume your very soul.


*OOC: Oh and on the knowledge question...technically it would be Knowledge (Local), but I'd also allow Knowledge (Arcana). I would also allow a Knowledge (Nature) with a higher DC, but not a Knowledge (Religion).*[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2009)

[sblock=Up in the room]
Even though he can see in the dark, Ares takes candles that are used for light in the room.
He draws a circle with hot wax on the floor and sits inside, placing 3 candles in a triangle shape Ares begin to mediate.
_Oh... great lord, the prince of all princes of deception (He refers to Fraz-Urb-Luu). Protect the soul of my mother and her demon blooded son. Your servant will bring his wrath upon the denizens of Barovia to avenge his mother’s death._
He takes his silver dagger and scratches his arm. He let’s the blood drop to the middle of the circle and then takes hot wax from the candle and block the flow of blood.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jun 18, 2009)

Donner has had at least 3 maybe 4 ales by the time the rest of his party comes back down from their rooms. He engauges in small chit-chat with fellow patrons but does not care if it is welcomed or not.

Donner is at the far end of the bar when he spots Kay'el get his high priced drink. 
Hey Kyle . . . *KYLE!!* Did I ever tell you that there was a kid in my village named Kyle where I grew up? He was the farrier's son. He spent all day cleaning up horse crap. Did you ever do that, clean crap? Rotten business that is. I wonder what happend to him . . . In any case, I think there is a hole in my pouch, see. And I think my coins fell out of my pouch. And I am parched. All that walkin' n' *rain n' fighting werewolves. *So can I have some coins? Who knows how long this storm will last after all . . .


----------



## Queenie (Jun 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "It is the rain," answers the innkeep. "Nobody like to sit alone at home when you've got such foul weather as this brewing."




"Is the weather here always so nasty?" 


Esmerelda chuckles at Donner. "All that werewolf fighting IS dirty work, perhaps you would be more likely to beg coins off someone if you were clean!" She sipped her own ale then laughed again, her smile wide and flirty. "And more polite."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Queenie said:


> "Is the weather here always so nasty?"




"No, not always," says the innkeeper. "But you've come during the rainy season, and we're not far from the mountains. Tends to keep a great deal of the moisture here."


----------



## Nebten (Jun 18, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Esmerelda chuckles at Donner. "All that werewolf fighting IS dirty work, perhaps you would be more likely to beg coins off someone if you were clean!" She sipped her own ale then laughed again, her smile wide and flirty. "And more polite."




Clean my dear, is a relative term. I would say I'm cleaner then a muckdweller or an earthy.* But I do take offense about being polite! I am the nicest person I know. I swear I tripped over a root when I pushed you into that mud puddle earlier today. Not my fault their roads are shoddy. So can ye by a fella a drink?

*earth elemental


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Delkat*

[sblock=DM]

Delkat lets that sink in briefly.

_"I am in Barovia."_

Snapping back to the present.

"How long has Dunhill been free from the rule of this Count von Zarovich?  You mentioned that his powered has waned as of lately."

"Plus, how long ago did the werewolves and undead begin walking the lands freely at night?"

Delkat thinks back to all he knows of vampires -- he hasn't faced many of them in combat, but ghouls, skeletons, ghasts, and zombies, have been the lion share of his foes.

"Unfortunately, I have business within the village of Barovia, so I must travel there, but rest assured," he says, as he touches the holy symbol on the chain around his neck," with my goddess' help, I will bring her radiance to shine once again upon that valley."

It may have been the liquor, but the Captain is fairly sure he saw the symbol blaze briefly with the light of the sun.

[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jun 18, 2009)

Esmerelda turns her back to the bar, leaning up against it with her own ale in her hand. Again laughing lightly she asks, "And why, exactly, dear Donner, would I want to do that? You seem to be very well lubricated already."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

The bearded warrior speaking to Drelkat bursts into deep, belly-aching laughter, loud enough that all those in the taproom turn their heads at the sounds. The laughter continues for several moments before the man wipes a tear from his eye and again leans in close to the cleric, speaking to him in a low voice.

[sblock=S@squ@tch]
"Forgive my outburst, but many have said they would return, and none have." He chuckles again and takes a hearty drink of ale, emptying his mug. "Only the damn Vistani gypsies seem to come and go from the valley at will. Well, them and the damn undead."

Torvay leans back in his chair and takes on a more conversational tone. "I'm not a historian. But Barovia was a peaceful, pleasant land until some four or five hundred years ago. That was when the von Zarovich family conquered the realm with their army, and took residence in the great Castle Ravenloft. I'm told they ruled with an iron hand, but as time went on, their power waned in the outlying lands, and their borders collapsed." The captain shurgs. "But who would notice in Coris? They don't call these these lands the Sundered Realms for nothing."

"The undead, though, and the lycans? Well, they've been a problem on and off for as long as I can remember. Every few years their numbers grown...though this is the worst I've seen in my lifetime."
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jun 18, 2009)

A confused look comes over Donner's face. Well . . . hmmm because . . . I hate it when she does this . . . because, uh . . because we can! Who knows when we'll have a night like this! One night we are living it up, the next we are stuck in some crypt trying to survive the night holding our every breath so that the ghouls and ghosts don't find us. Kyle over there could be mortally wounded with his head in your lap while I try to tend his wounds keeping him alive until morning. Then, during that moment of crisis . . . look into each others eyes, as Donner looks deeply into Esmerelda eyes holding her cause. _Thinking, I would rather be having a drink with you then being here._


After that, the priest released a loud sneeze and wipes the snot with his hand.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 19, 2009)

Kyranvik watched Donner with a wry grin finally adding "If his head is as dirty as yours, I doubt it will find a place in any lap, dying or no" says Ky as he sips his ale nect to Esme.

"But you are right, life is for the living and though we are stout, still much peril awaits us in this life. So let us live while we are alive. Barkeep, another drink for my friend here." says Kyranvik as he tosses the coin to the barkeep before offering his hand to Esme.
"And if by chance, we do not get another opporunity, then I would feel cheated to not have another dance with you." says Ky as he looks about for someone to play some music for them. "Any musicans care to make a few coin?" he calls out.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 19, 2009)

Esme scrunches her nose at Donner's unsanitary wiping of his nose. SHE was going to need more alcohol to get the sight of that out of her mind. Still, he always made her laugh and amused her. She takes a coin out of her bodice and spins it over to him along the counter.

She takes a couple large gulps of her ale as Ky starts pulling her towards the middle of the room before she could protest. Her eyes sparkle and Ky knows she is teasing, "And what if I didn't feel like dancing, Kyranvik?" as her hand found its way into his.


----------



## kinem (Jun 19, 2009)

Ryan grins. "I could use some coin."

He finishes his bread and washes it down with ale, then produces his mandolin from under the table.

Choosing a central location in the tavern, he sits there and starts playing.  His first tune is a fairly simple one, a popular work tune among the dwarves of Korador and certainly danceable.  However, it is unfamiliar to this crowd, and falls flat on their ears - a perception not helped by the fact that Ryan is a bit rusty.

Seeing the reaction of the locals, he switches gears.  He plays a lively tune which the locals know.  He doesn't sing but the lyrics are familiar to most and a few of the braver or drunker locals sing lyrics that are at least close.  The song is about a pair of lovers that fight to be reunited through all sorts of obstacles, overcoming monsters and travelling the world.  He plays flawlessly and the crowd applauds vigorously.

Finally he tries an elven tune, lively but perhaps a bit too complex, ending up with a workmanlike effort that receives only polite applause.

[sblock=ooc]perform = 9, 26, 11[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jun 19, 2009)

Donner takes the ale provided by Kyranvik and palms the coin left by Esmerelda. He returns to his thoughts while sitting at the bar. His ears perk up with he hears Ryan start to sing his second song. The priest chimes in with the lyrics like a cat taking a bath:

_Just like a knight in shining armor 
From a long time ago 
Just in time I will save the day 
Take you to my castle far away 

I am a man who will fight for your honor 
I'll be the hero you're dreaming of 
We're gonna live forever 
Knowing together that we 
Did it all for the glory of love 

We'll live forever 
Knowing together that we 
Did it all for the glory of love 

We did it all for love 
We did it all for love 
_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2009)

*Delkat*

As the stranger from the road begins to sing, Delkat's concentration on his conversation is broken.

His ears being assailed by truly horrid lyrics, Delkat panics slightly when he realizes that he did not pray to Aditi this morning for the ability to silence things.  Adding insult to injury, his two scrolls of _silence_ were sitting safe and sound in his haversack upstairs.

He pondered briefly whether he should return to his room to get them, but decided to power on through it.

Trying his best to shake off the effects of the evil spell, Delkat continues as best he can.

[sblock=DM]

"Oh," Delkat says after a moment,"I did not realize that this problem had been one that has been ongoing since ages long forgot."

"I can assure you, that undeath is a subject that I am well versed in -- especially delivering it to true death, as is the way of my goddess."

"These gypsies you speak of, who do they pay homage to -- this Count Zarovich?  I see no reason why they should enjoy free passage through this realm if no one else does."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=S@squ@tch]
Torvay shrugs. "I cannot answer your question. The Vistani are strange and mysterious in their ways. And I do not know that they pay homage to the Count. They simply seem to come and go as they please."

The captain's eyes suddenly seem to focus on the window in the front of the tavern as a form moves past it. He shakes his head, a crooked smile on his face "Speak of the devil, and the devil appears..."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

The door from the street suddenly slams open, and a hush falls over the tavern as all eyes turn to regard the tall form in the doorway. Even the flagons of ale seem to silence themselves. Framed by lamp-lit fog, the form strides into the room, his heavy, booted footfalls and the jingle of coin at his belt breaking the silence. His brightly colored clothes are draped in loose folds about him and his hat hangs askew, hiding his eyes in shadow. Water drips from his hat and clothing and his gaze sweeps the room. Then, without hesitation he walks boldly up to the table where Nebten, Esmeralda, Kyranvik, Kay'el and Sarryx are sitting. He stands proudly before them, his feet wide and his arms folded across his chest.

In an accented voice he speaks, his voice loud and rich. "I have been sent to deliver a message. If beings of honor you be, you will come to my master's aid at first light. It is not advisable to travel the Svalich Woods at night." He pulls from his tunic a sealed letter, and drops it on the table. "Take the northwest road from here, some six hours march through the woods. There you will find my master, in the valley of Barovia."

Amid the continued silent stares of the patronage, the gypsy strides to the bar and eyes the wary barkeep. "Fill their mugs, one and all. Their throats are obviously parched." He drops a purse heavy with coin on the counter, and without another word, strides back out the door into the night.

The babble of the taven voices resumes, though somewhat subdued. The letter lies before you. Dated yesterday, the ink is still not dry and the parchment is crisp. The seal is of a crest you don't recognize:





[sblock=Credits]
Credit to Mikes Adamis at www.fraternityofshadows.com.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Jun 19, 2009)

Donner takes a long look at the heavy purse, then gazes lovingly at his mug of ale. 
I like the people in this town. So giving . . .

The priest then snatches up letter, breaks the seal & starts to scan the parchment.
What a funny language, I don't understand anything of it.

It is obvious the letter is upside down.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2009)

> Donner is at the far end of the bar when he spots Kay'el get his high priced drink.
> Hey Kyle . . . KYLE!! Did I ever tell you that there was a kid in my village named Kyle where I grew up? He was the farrier's son. He spent all day cleaning up horse crap. Did you ever do that, clean crap? Rotten business that is. I wonder what happend to him . . . In any case, I think there is a hole in my pouch, see. And I think my coins fell out of my pouch. And I am parched. All that walkin' n' rain n' fighting werewolves. So can I have some coins? Who knows how long this storm will last after all . . .



"If you can pronounce my name right, I shall supply your drinks for the rest of the night, dear _Donnie_." the Elf raises his glass and sips some wine as he joins the others.



> "If his head is as dirty as yours, I doubt it will find a place in any lap, dying or no"




"You wound me, old friend.  I would hope that should we ever encounter someone or _thing_ capable of besting my.. as you know, Considerable... skills in combat that I would not be denied a few final comforts for lack of a bath. Kay'el begins to motion for another wine when the door bursts open and the gypsy delivers his speech.



> ... What a funny language, I don't understand anything of it.




hiding a chuckle, Kay'el picks the letter from the dirty mans hands, a slight twitch of his mouth betraying only mild disgust at the contact as he straightens the paper and reads.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2009)

Having successfully scrubbed the dirt and grime from his scales, now shining a bright silver, the light dancing off the polished scales, Sarryx stares with distrust for the man who inspired such a response from the tavern. The man had asked for creatures of honor, of which he was, to aid the patron of Barovia, a land that Ares spoke of with caution and almost fear. Sarryx decided to approach the barkeep, always a good source of information, "Excuse me good sir, are you aware of who that man was and who this patron is that he spoke of?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

The barkeep merely shrugs at Sarryx' question. "Never seen him before. Looks to be one of the Vistani. Gypsy folk. Don't know who his master is, though."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=Up in the room]
_Horrible._
Thinks Ares to himself as he hears Donner singing alone to the lovely tunes of Ryan.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 19, 2009)

Jemal said:


> "You wound me, old friend.  I would hope that should we ever encounter someone or _thing_ capable of besting my.. as you know, Considerable... skills in combat that I would not be denied a few final comforts for lack of a bath. Kay'el begins to motion for another wine when the door bursts open and the gypsy delivers his speech.
> .




"Come now Kay'el, is it so easy to wound you so with words? Please don't be defensive. Blood and sweat are honorable forms of fluids. The grime of combat is different than the active act of soiling onself with mucus and filth and reveling in it. But as you have said, I doubt that day shall come." replies Kyranvik with a small bow and a smile.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 19, 2009)

"May I see that?" Esme asks and without waiting for a reply takes the letter from Donner, whom she has no doubt cannot current see straight enough to read. "Hmmm, I don't recognize this either. It's quite strange someone would ask for us specifically, isn't it? But I admit I am curious and think we should investigate. Perhaps this is a trap but maybe it's someone who needs our help. Let me reflect on it."

Esmerelda pulls out her well worn tarot deck and does a spread on the table. She concentrates long and carefully on the cards, scrutinizing each card's position before speaking again.

"No, I will have to wait until tomorrow for the results to be more clear."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2009)

Jemal said:


> hiding a chuckle, Kay'el picks the letter from the dirty mans hands, a slight twitch of his mouth betraying only mild disgust at the contact as he straightens the paper and reads.






Queenie said:


> "May I see that?" Esme asks and without waiting for a reply takes the letter from Donner, whom she has no doubt cannot current see straight enough to read.




*OOC: Beat ya to it 
Though I am curious as to the actual 'letter'.. so far all we've seen is that picture of the seal, and no word on even what language the letter is, yet at least two players have posted being unable to read it.. Did I miss an update where we were told we couldn't read it?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Jemal said:


> OOC: Though I am curious as to the actual 'letter'.. so far all we've seen is that picture of the seal, and no word on even what language the letter is, yet at least two players have posted being unable to read it.. Did I miss an update where we were told we couldn't read it?





*OOC: Nope, no such update. I haven't posted the contents of the letter yet. But I plan on posting that tonight. *


----------



## Queenie (Jun 20, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *OOC: Beat ya to it
> Though I am curious as to the actual 'letter'.. so far all we've seen is that picture of the seal, and no word on even what language the letter is, yet at least two players have posted being unable to read it.. Did I miss an update where we were told we couldn't read it?




OOC: No, actually, I was taking it from you I just wrote the wrong name. My bad


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Kay'el takes the letter from Donner to examine it. The words are written in the common tongue of Ailioth, a trade language spoken in most of the more civilized areas of the continent. The handwritten script is flowing and beautiful; the elf is quite certain that it was either written by a nobleman, or perhaps even an elf. Humans, unless of high social standing, rarely spent the time and effort to write in such an elaborate style. Kay'el begins to read:

_*"Hail to thee of might and valor:

I, a lowly servant of the township of Barovia, send honor to thee. We plead for thy so desperately needed assistance within our community.

The love of my life, the beautiful Ireena Kolyana, has been afflicted with an evil so deadly that even the good people of our town cannot protect her. She languishes from her wounds and I would have her saved from this menace.

There is much wealth in this community. I offer all that might be had to thee and thy fellows if thou shalt but answer my desperate plea.

Come quickly, for her time is at hand. All that I have shall be thine!

Kolyan Indrirovich
Burgomater, Township of Barovia"*_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

*OOC: Sorry Queenie...I gave Kay'el first dibs at reading the letter. You were writing your response at the same time I was writing. *


----------



## Nebten (Jun 20, 2009)

[sblock=OCC] Actually Donner broke the seal, but just didn't read it correctly.  But he would have taken the _Explosive Ruins_ for yah. [/sblock]

Wow, that was quick! We must be more popular and powerful then I thought!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 20, 2009)

Nebten said:


> [sblock=OCC] Actually Donner broke the seal, but just didn't read it correctly.  But he would have taken the _Explosive Ruins_ for yah. [/sblock]
> 
> Wow, that was quick! We must be more popular and powerful then I thought!




"Or more feared. It is rather odd that this came so soon. And from such a distance. If it was a six hour march, and we have only been here for 2, the courier must have been sent long ago. So either we were being watched on the road. Or the gypsy merely picked us out of the crowd as the most capable in his estimation, and not us specifically" surmises Kyranvik.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Nebten said:


> [sblock=OCC] Actually Donner broke the seal, but just didn't read it correctly.  But he would have taken the _Explosive Ruins_ for yah. [/sblock]
> 
> Wow, that was quick! We must be more popular and powerful then I thought!




*OOC: Fixed post above.*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2009)

"Whatever the case, we should discuss this further - and preferably in some place a bit more private."  Kay'el signals those companions who aren't seated at the table to join them, handing the letter on to the next person who wishes to inspect it.

"We have adventure, the promise of wealth, and the opportunity to reunite loved ones, weighed against the possibilities of danger or even the fact that this may be a trap.  I suggest we make use of the messenger's offer of drinks, it may be a long night."


----------



## Queenie (Jun 20, 2009)

"Yes, drinking will help us make an intelligent decision. Not that I am complaining..." she said as she finishes her ale. "I don't think we need to discuss it too much... someone needs help and we should provide it because we can. Compensation is just a bonus. So we enjoy tonight," she raises her glass in toast, "And tomorrow we get back on the road. But let's pray to the gods of nature that it's not still raining!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 20, 2009)

*Delkat*

[sblock=Rhun]

"Devil you say," says Delkat as he follows the Captain's gaze.

After the gypsy has left, Delkat continues,"Well, what do you make of that?"

He awaits the reaction of the Captain.

Once he hears what the Captain has to say, he thanks him and stands up and walks over to the table where the letter resides.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2009)

*Ares - Tiefling evoker*

[sblock=up in the room]Finishing his little ceremony, Ares decides it is time to grab something to eatand drain a drink down his throat. He wraps a leather bandage around his cut, place the hood over his horns and go down.[/sblock]

Ares enters the main hall, cursing quietly as he sees that most humans are still here. He looks around and spots the table where his companions are. He walks slowly to them, placing his bandaged hand in his pocket to avoid questions.
Evening...
Seeing a wench passing by he will tell her that he wants the dinner and drink now. He already paid for them when he ordered the room. Glancing back to his companions he spots they are gathered around a letter. He takes a sit and waits patiently to his order.
What’s this?


----------



## kinem (Jun 20, 2009)

Ryan reads the letter.

"I agree that we must go ... and that it looks strange.  I wonder what evil would afflict one particular woman by means of wounds.  Usually monsters just hunt whoever is nearby.  I fear she has been bitten by a werewolf - in which case we may not be able to do much to save her.


Meanwhile, I could certainly use more ale."  He motions to the barkeep.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=Rhun]
> "Devil you say," says Delkat as he follows the Captain's gaze.
> 
> After the gypsy has left, Delkat continues,"Well, what do you make of that?"
> ...





[sblock=For S@squ@tch]
Torvay shakes his head. "I don't know what to make of that. Certainly unusual, to be sure. I tell you this: If you plan to travel to Barovia Town, I hope your goddess goes with you. For rumor says it is an evil place. I wish you luck, Lightbringer."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

While you begin your deliberations about the letter, the innkeeper takes a look in the pouch that was left on the counter and his eyes go wide. He slides it under the bar, smiling widely, and begins filling mugs for everyone in the place.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 21, 2009)

Kyranvik sighed. "Yes, we must go. It surely must be a trap, but still we must go in the remote chance it is not. But Esme is right, tonight we drink, we dance we live. And tomorrow we leave for Barovia."


----------



## Queenie (Jun 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> While you begin your deliberations about the letter, the innkeeper takes a look in the pouch that was left on the counter and his eyes go wide. He slides it under the bar, smiling widely, and begins filling mugs for everyone in the place.




"Sounds like an excellent plan Ky," Esme takes another ale with a happy grin. Too long she had been living alone in the woods she realized.

"It's nice to be warm and dry and in the company of friends and I'm feeling generous. Does anyone have a question they'd like answered?" She says as she fans out her tarot cards. "Or palms they went read?"  Her large blue eyes look up from under her long lashes, sparkling mischievously.


----------



## Nebten (Jun 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> While you begin your deliberations about the letter, the innkeeper takes a look in the pouch that was left on the counter and his eyes go wide. He slides it under the bar, smiling widely, and begins filling mugs for everyone in the place.




Hey keep, make sure dat covers my room! And not with Muffy the dog faced wench over there. 

See, i knew all yah would come around. Now 'marrow we'll save some noble lass, earn some coin & be da talk of the town. What is the worse that could happen . . .


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2009)

> See, i knew all yah would come around. Now 'marrow we'll save some noble lass, earn some coin & be da talk of the town. What is the worse that could happen . . .




Kay'el stops, wine halfway to his lips, and sets the glass down with a sigh as he regards his newest companion.  "The worst that could happen?  Asking such questions is regarded among my people as the lowest of curses one can bestow upon their friends, for it is known to summon trouble.  What is the worst that can happen.."  He looks to Esmee and her cards "I think that is a question best left unanswered.  If we never discover the answer to your question, I will die happily - and with luck, no time soon."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2009)

Being upstairs while the others read the letter, Ares takes the letter and begins to read it.
He frowns immediately.
...good people of our town ... bah!
He say with a boo
_I curse them all to suffer_
He thinks to himself
_Kolyan Indrirovich... he will pay... as the others will pay, they will pay with blood._

Turning to his companions Ares say
You will find nothing but evil in the town ... Even the most merciful deity would have sent all the denizens to rot in the abyss. Those who seek help are the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

You continue to discuss the letter and drink free ale, with Nebten becoming good and truly drunk. The hour grows late, after mid-night now, and the townsolk begin to venture out into the night, the rain seeming to have slowed to just a steady drizzle in the last hour.


----------



## Nebten (Jun 21, 2009)

Donner may or may not be passed out which could require somebody to take him up to his room. Or he could just be left where he lays. It wouldn't be the first time nor most likely the last.


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2009)

"Good night everyone." Ryan will help Donner to his room, and could probably use some help with that.  He considers playing a trick on the passed-out man but decides not to.

In his own room, Ryan will sleep with Nessie within easy reach, just in case.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

Sarryx will follow Ryan upstairs after bidding good night to his fellows.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Ryan, Donner and Sarryx retire for the night, leaving the others in the now mostly empty taproom.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 23, 2009)

Delkat had left the main room much earlier in the evening, after reading the letter.  

He does not partake in spirits, so he did not have anything else to do, and had a long day of travel ahead.

He bid goodnight to the others that he met on the road and said he would meet them in the morning to discover who sent this letter.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 23, 2009)

"Hrumph. No one wants a reading." Esmeralda tucks her tarot deck away and enjoys another drinks. Once she is nice and happy she stumbles her way back up to her room.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2009)

I do not want to know my future ... yet.
Ares reply to Esme
Since he  went down much later then the other and since he don’t need much sleep (Ring of Sustenance), Ares stays down in the main hall. He eats slowly and drinks even slower.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 24, 2009)

*Delkat*

Delkat rises early in the morning and sets about to pray to his goddess for her aid in this dark land, then dress himself and prepare for the day.

A short time later, he is in the main room of the inn, partaking in a hearty breakfast while waiting for the others, wondering if they had drank late into the night and pondering if he was better off by himself or with them.

[sblock=OOC]

*Spells Prepared:* (DC=14+spell level)
	0th - (5)     Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
	1st - (4+1)   Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Endure Elements(D)
	2nd - (4+1)   Deific Vengeance, Consecrate, Spiritual Weapon, Bull's Strength, Heat Metal (D)	
	3rd - (3+1)   Lesser Visage of the Deity, Magic Circle vs Evil, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (D)	

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

The night passes without incident, you all getting a peaceful nights sleep in comfortable feather beds. The day dawns cold and wet, but at least the rain has, for the most part, stopped.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Esmeralda decides to sleep in; it had been a long time since she was in a comfortable, warm, soft bed. Finally rising she dresses simply and heads downstairs to the common room. She finds Delkat there already eating. She motions to a serving girl and orders a strong beverage and light breakfast.

"Good morning Delkat," she says cheerily. "Did you sleep well? Are we the first up this lovely morning?"


----------



## Nebten (Jun 25, 2009)

Donner wakes up the next morning at the break of dawn. While he drank the night before, it doesn't appear to affect him as much the next morning. It appears that such nightly events are common for him. In the morning he meditates and prays for the powers to grant him strength and protection while being able to slay his enemies. He then forages for food and meets up with the group when they are ready to depart.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2009)

"It would appear so, milady." Delkat says as he wipes his mouth with his napkin.

"I would expect many of your travelling companions to require a modicum of rest this morning, after seeing their exploits on the eve."

He glances outside momentarily.

"At least the rain has stopped, so travel will not be as hindered as yesterday."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2009)

Kyranvik heads down and sits cheerfully next to Esme. "Well, a better day for traveling today at least. I would like to have breakfast and leave as early as we can, if we are to go. Travel at night is unwise it would seem."


----------



## kinem (Jun 26, 2009)

Ryan wakes up feeling refreshed.  He washes his face, gets ready and heads downstairs.

"Good morning!  I'm eager to get going, too" he says as he enters the tavern room.  He orders boiled eggs for breakfast and washes it down with honey mead.

ooc: Did Ryan make any cash with his singing last night?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 26, 2009)

Sarryx will arise after a brief rest having spent much of the night keeping a silent watch out his window over his allies that required more rest then he. He also continued to write in his notebook about the attack on the highway and his continued development.
***************************************************************

Heading downstairs, the draconic humanoid will join Ares where the evoker is sitting and wishes to talk. "Before we travel into an unknown land, let's try and determine exactly what we know." he whispers to the magic-user.

After their conference, and before they set out, Sarryx will gather everyone around him and incant a minor evocation to protect them all from his deadly breath and more mundane elements.

[sblock=OOC]
Sarryx has a minimum of +7 to all Know skills from his Draconic Knowledge Incantation, +13 in History/Planes, 15 Arcana. Not sure which would be most applicable

He'll also cast _endure elements_ on everyone to protect them in case a battle arises and he needs his breath weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2009)

Kay'el finally makes it downstairs, still holding his head - Too much sweetwine after such a long time from home.  As he approached the table, he held up a hand as someone spoke to him, wincing in pain at the morning bustle - His acute elven hearing paired with the hangover was not making this a pleasant morning. "Breakfast."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Kay'el finally makes it downstairs, still holding his head - Too much sweetwine after such a long time from home.  As he approached the table, he held up a hand as someone spoke to him, wincing in pain at the morning bustle - His acute elven hearing paired with the hangover was not making this a pleasant morning. "Breakfast."





Kyranvik smiles and gets up to fetch his elven friend some breakfast. He heads to the kitchen and intercepts a barmaid with a plate for another table. A few coins later and Kyranvik places the plate in front of Kay'el.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2009)

Kay'el nods his thanks to Kyr and begins eating.  Several moments later, he seems to have regained enough cognizance to take in his surroundings. "Are we missing anybody else?"

[sblock=ooc]
Technically Kay'el, being an elf, only needs 4 hours of 'rest', but drunkness does strange things to people. [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2009)

Ares stayed quite late and went to his room for a 4 hours sleep (thought with the ring e needs only two). He woke up quite early and read his magic book. Once done with that and the sanitary things, he went down for breakfast.

My knowledge of the land is streaked to the times of my childhood, thought, I do not know how much have changed since then ... and I have the feeling that changes are rare in Barovia, since the count still rules the land
Ares replies

[sblock=Rhun]
I  ask for a knowledge check - religion for gods that I might remember that is worshipped in the land and knowledge arcane for the supernatural denizens that might lurk in the forests of Barovia.
Both knowledge will be from long past childhood days.
[/sblock]


[sblock=prepared spells]
Zero-level Evoker spells: 5 (4+1 evo) per day
Detect magic, Detect poison, Touch of Fatigue, flare, disrupt undead.
First-level Evoker spells: 5 (3+1 evo +1) per day
Mage armor, Mage armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Magic missile, Color spray. 
Second-level Evoker spells: 5 (2+1+1 evo +1 extra slot) per day
Invisibility, Levitate, Levitate, fire burst, Lesser orb of acid (Enlarged)
Third-level Evoker spells: 3 (1+1 evo +1) per day
Scorching ray (Enlarged), Fireball, Fireball
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jun 27, 2009)

"Well, what can we know? We only have the letter to go on. I suppose we could ask around town about this Mayor and his town... does anyone think this is wise? Having read the letter I feel it's in earnest and someone needs our help, we should give it. And I m prepared to leave and find out for ourselves what the situation is."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 27, 2009)

Delkat looks at the others gathered around the table quickly before he speaks, as he does not know them at all, beyond what he witnessed last night.

"I don't believe that the letter has anything to do with this town, nor does the town leadership structure know anything about the letter."

"From what I have gathered, the gypsies, which the fellow last night was part of, pays no allegiance to Dunfield, or any other form of governance."

"I would advise that we seek out the persons mentioned in the letter and take it up with them."

After he is done, he watches the others for their responses.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 27, 2009)

"Well then, let us finish our meals and set out." urges Kyranvik


----------



## Queenie (Jun 27, 2009)

"I trust my instincts and I have already stated my willingness to check into this matter. After breakfast we should set out." With that she sets to finishing her large and hearty breakfast. Ky always teased her about how much food she ate and the fact that it never seemed to show but she always made a point of eating well when she could. "I wonder what ails the young woman. If he would have mentioned what it was I might have been able to gather some herbs before arriving."


----------



## Queenie (Jul 2, 2009)

ooc: Did I kill the game?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

*OOC: My apologies guys. I posted that I would be away for several days, and then it took me a couple extra to get caught up. I will get the game back on track ASAP.*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

With breakfasts finished, your bills paid, and your gear packed, you set out from the town of Dunhill. The morning is cold and crisp as you follow along the little used dirt road that leads toward the Balinoks, a local spur of the mighty Sentinel Peaks. Thick, cold mist spreads like a pallor over the land, and black pools of water stand like dark mirrors about the muddy road. You pass many farms as you travel, most of them appearing to be abandoned. As the land rises into the mountains, the farmlands and pastures slowly give way to heavily forested hills; giant tree trunks stand to both sides of the road, their branches clawing upward into the mist. The fog grows thicker as you travel, and the forest grows more and more oppressive.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2009)

"A cheery land teeming with life and bounty. I can not see why there would ever be trouble in such a paradise" says Kyranvik with a straight face.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2009)

"Yes, quite charming Decor, I must find the decorator." Kay'el returns, seemingly serious.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 2, 2009)

Ares frowns and mumbles something that you cannot hear.

[sblock=DM]Knowledge check please – on the land, what Ares remember from his childhood.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2009)

"How much further now?" Ryan wonders, growing uneasier by the hour.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmmm, I couldn't tell you if this is natural for this area nor how much longer it will be. I'm not from around here. But it does appear to have a special presence. At least it isn't hot like that time we were crossing dead planes of Sarlac. Awful time that was.

Donner uses his spear as a walking stick to assist him as he travels.

[sblock=Survival]
Survival (1d20+8=9) This should be an 11 because I get a +2 to weather conditions.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2009)

*Delkat*

The priest walked along with the others in silence.  His journey was almost complete, but yet it was just beginning.  He was not sure what he would find in Barovia, but something would, indeed, be found.

His holy symbol, that he wore around his neck, clattered to-and-fro as he walked along the path, making slight clinking noises off of the creases of his armor -- radiant waves of the sun evident in the worked mail.

"Those who stop, never reach the end." he hears himself saying under his breath.

He shakes his head slightly at the sound of his voice -- he was lulled into a semi-hypnotic state by the journey.

"Where exactly are we to meet the senders of that letter?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2009)

[sblock=For Strahd/Ares]
Ares remembers little from his childhood. The Township of Barovia sits nestled in a heavily wooded valley in the Balinoks, the local spur of the Sentinel Peaks in northern Coris. Few people visit the valley, and even fewer leave. It has a dark reputation, and is perpetually shrouded in mist and fog. Even during the warm summer season, Barovia seems to always be overcast and cool, getting lots of rain.
[/sblock]

[sblock=For Nebten/Donner]
If this weather is caused by some unnatural effect, Donner doesn't recognize it. Still, there is an oddness to the fog and mist that the Stormlord just can't put his finger on.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jul 4, 2009)

Esmerelda sits perched demurely on her flying broomstick as it moves when the others walk, her ankles crossed comfortably as the broom hovers three feet off the ground. She isn't holding on to the broom but sits upright on her own, obviously used to traveling this way. 

"All we know is that we must meet with the Burgomater of Barovia. I imagine someone in the town will be able to direct us in the right direction. If we can find the town in all this fog. " 

[sblock] Esmerelda will keep a lookout for any nearby animals she may be able to speak with. [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 4, 2009)

It’s always shrouded with thick fog ... it is called the land of the mists.
Ares reply to Esmeralda and turns to address the others as well
But the legends that shroud the land are thicker then the fog. Do not trust the locals and their saying. Beyond every plea for help lies a dark secret that somehow is connected to the land itself.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 7, 2009)

I am sure we can find out more once we get there . . . if we ever get there. I don't know about you but I feel like my feet are _stuck in mud, unable to continue on_. It's as if the gods have us trapped in a fish bowl, _not wanting us to advance_.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

You march for several tiring hours, the forest slowly growing thicker and thicker along the banks of the road as it winds its way slowly into the mountains. You move around a bend, and there before you, jutting from the impenetrable woods on both sides of road, high stone buttresses loom up gray in the fog. Huge iron gates hang open on the stonework. Dew clings with cold tenacity to the rusted bars. Two statues of armed guardians silently flank the massive gate. Their heads, missing from their shoulders, now lie among the weeds and overgrowth at their feet. They greet you only with silence.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 7, 2009)

Donner looks through the open gates then down at the stone heads that lay at the ground. He keeps the point of his spear ahead of him, readying for an attack.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 8, 2009)

"I suppose we are getting closer now. Lets hurry before something unwanted catches us on the road here."

Esmeralda urges her broom forward, through the rusty old gates.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 8, 2009)

*Delkat*

Delkat scowls as he sees the gate.

His jaw clenches as he looks over the broken off heads -- trying to see if he can place their make.

A gust of wind picks up and catches his white cloak and carries the ends of it briefly in the breeze before settling down once again near his boots.

"I see no other way but forward."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 9, 2009)

"Who would have built gates here?" asks Kyranvik rhetorically.

OOC: Do the stone walls extent through the forest or is the forest itself wall enough?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

*OOC: There are no walls, simply the gate and the great stone support structures to either side. While the forest is extremely thick and tangled, it would be simple enough to walk around the gate completely.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 9, 2009)

Ares looks at the two statue heads that lie among the weeds and mumble to himself
Who knows how many had the same fate?


----------



## Nebten (Jul 9, 2009)

After noting that the stone heads are unremarkable, Donner nods at his companions remarks and continues to head on down the round.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 12, 2009)

*bump* ?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2009)

You move on through the gate, following the muddy dirt road into Barovia. Towering trees, their tops lost in heavy gray mist, flank both sides of the road, their branches and foliage joining above you to block out all but a death-gray light. The woods carry the silence of a forgotten grave, yet exude the feeling of an unsounded scream.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

Sarryx shudders against the unnatural feeling of this place, wondering what dark force has laid its grasp on this place. He was lost in his thoughts and looks up as they move.

"I hope that beheaded guardian is not a portent of things to come" the draconic human mutters under his breath, sharp eyes scanning the mists.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 14, 2009)

Uh, why would somebody in this realm? Just because there is land to be had doesn't mean it is suitable for living.

Donner swings his long spear gently back and forth in front of him as he continues to walk. He keeps a his eyes to the skies as his vision attempts to pierce through the mists. 

[sblock=OOC]Donner can see through weather produced concelment unless its magical in nature. Its a domian power.[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jul 14, 2009)

Esmerelda stays comfortably perched on her broom as she flies gently next to the others walking. "Surely we are getting close. This looks as ominous as that mysterious note was."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

"I can sense the evil upon this land -- the touch of my goddess has been long absent -- and continues to be so."

"It is truly a testament to the spirit of the residents to know that people strive to make this land a home and not let it slip into the hands of the undead."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 15, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "I can sense the evil upon this land -- the touch of my goddess has been long absent -- and continues to be so."
> 
> "It is truly a testament to the spirit of the residents to know that people strive to make this land a home and not let it slip into the hands of the undead."




"And are you so sure that they strive _against_ the undead here?" asks Kyranvik.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

Delkat turns his head quickly towards Kyranvik.

"Absolutely," the priest said with some conviction.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 15, 2009)

Who said anything about undead? If you have any information you would like to share with us Delkat, I would recommend you do so. Not that it'll change much anyways. If any unliving come creeping around, we'll put it to rest.


Donner continues on at a soldier's pace, marching through the forest & fog.


I wonder if we are going in the right direction . . .


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

"I spoke with the captain of the watch last night at the inn," he says as he marches through the somber forest. 

"He told me of the rampaging undead that have free run of this area -- ghouls, zombies.... all sorts of foul undeath.  I will not leave this place until they fear the light of day and are put to rest."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

[sblock=For S@squ@tch/Drelkat]
As the group comes around a bend in the road, Drelkat's keen eye notices a piece of cloth hanging from a tree branch to the right. A few branches and twigs are broken and bent...it looks as perhaps someone left the road here and moved into the trees.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

"Hold," Delkat says as he motions his right arm out to his side and slightly downward, fingers splayed open.

He then points to a small piece of torn cloth hanging up in a tree branch up ahead, on the right hand side of the trail.

"Some of the branches are disturbed -- there is a good probability that someone passed through there, but I am unsure of how long ago that was."


----------



## Nebten (Jul 16, 2009)

Donner kneels down around the ground of the cloth to look for any _fresh_ tracks.

I guess the question we need to ask ourselves if that person _is or . . . was_ alive when he passed through.


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2009)

Ryan looks where Delkat indicated.

"I'm uneasy about the idea of checking it out ... but more uneasy at the idea of leaving it as an unknown to surprise us."


----------



## Queenie (Jul 16, 2009)

"I agree Ryan, we shouldn't leave an enemy at our back especially when we do not know what will be before us. Who will go investigate? Would you like me to fly up and take a peek? I do not think I'll be able to see through the fog very well."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 16, 2009)

"I'll check it out" says Kyranvik. The warrior pauses for a moment and inhales and exhales and as he does a faint shimmer can be seen around him. Sword in hand he heads through the brush.

[sblock]
PP 16/27

Mainfest Force screen 5 PP for +5 AC so AC 27

and Manifest Biofeedback 4 PP for DR 3/-

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 16, 2009)

*Ares*



s@squ@tch said:


> ... I will not leave this place until they fear the light of day and are put to rest."




As I said before ... Heroes tend to die quickly in the land of the mists.
Ares remarks to no one in particular.
Leave the land undisturbed...
Ares scans the surrounding. his comrades will probably bring the wrath of the land upon them and him so he takes a position in the middle of the group.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

Sarryx follows the sage advice of Ares and stands next to the wizard, preparing for anything that might come from the mists.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 16, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

Looking at the others huddling together in the middle of the road, Delkat feels as if the warrior was being tossed to the wolves.

"I will go with you, but will ask you to lead the way."

As they get closer to the strip of cloth, Delkat traces a sigil in the air and touches the back of the warriors armor.  He feels a slight surge of divine power course through his body.

"Hopefully you won't have to use it."

[sblock=OOC]

Cast _Guidance_ upon Kyranvik. 

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2009)

Ryan draws his greatsword and joins Delkat and Kyranvik.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyranvik, Ryan and Drelkat move into the tight confines of the forest, following the path of broken and bent branches and brush, while the rest of the group waits, keeping their eyes open for an ambush.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 16, 2009)

OOC: Was the scrap of cloth near ground level where we could have retrieved and examined it?


----------



## Nebten (Jul 16, 2009)

OOC: Donner went to investigate first.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2009)

Kay'el rubs his brow in mild frustration "So our options are either we go traipsing through the forest after some unknown creature who may have passed months ago, or we ignore it and leave a possible ambush at our backs?  I allready hate this place.

Seeing half the group move to the forest and the rest staying on the road, he holds a hand to stall everyone "I REALLY don't think it's a good idea to split up in such a place.. in this mist if we loose sight of each other I don't know if we'd ever lay eyes on each other again."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 17, 2009)

*Ares*

Listen to him.
Calls the horned human
Treasure the words of wisdom and return. This could be a trap.


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2009)

"You're right, Kay'el.  We're checking it out, so everyone come with us.  That way we can stay together."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

You move into the thick woods to investigate, following a barely discernable trail of broken branches and undergroth. After a few moments, you come upon the body of a man, laying in the wood. His clothing is of good make and style, though now much ripped and shredded. He is covered in dried blood, and what appears to be savage bite wounds cover his body.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 21, 2009)

Donner quietly rolls the body to investigate who this person may have been and if there are an abnormal markings on him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 21, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

Delkat kneels down checks the body over -- trying to determine the cause of death -- most likely it was the physical wounds, but he wanted to be sure -- plus he was curious if he could tell whether they were wounds similar to what the others in the group received from the group of werewolves the previous day.



_OOC: Heal check +10_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

The man is dressed in the style of a local townsperson, but bears no distinguishing marks. The wounds look to be those of savage bites, and could very possibly have been done by a large wolf. It looks as though he has been dead for at least a day...maybe two, but probably not more than that. The only other things of interest is a pouch containing a score of silver coins, and a sealed bone scroll tube.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 22, 2009)

"Perhaps the tube will give us some clues as to the man's identity? We should notify his kin if we can." 

Esmerelda picks up the tube and looks it over.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2009)

"Perhaps," says Delkat, scratching his chin absent-mindedly,"If the gods do not shine upon us this day, it could merely carry some sort of scroll."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

Sarryx whispers under his breath "There are no gods in these lands"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Sarryx whispers under his breath "There are no gods in these lands"




Beware with your tongue
Ares whisper to Sarryx
There are sinister forces in the lands that are powerful as gods but wish only to destroy the sinners.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2009)

Kay'els keen elven hearing doesn't often discern between that which is whispered and that spoken aloud "If they want to smite us they will, little sense worrying about it now is there?  Let the lady tell us what we've found." Kay'el gestures with his stick towards the tube in Esmerelda's delicate hands.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2009)

The scroll tube contains a letter, sealed with a large and stylish "B." Upon opening, you see that the letter is dated a few days ago, and is written on worn parchment. It reads:

"Hail thee of might and valor,

I, the Burgomaster of the Township of Barovia send you honor...with despair.

My adopted daughter, the fair Ireena, has been these past nights bitten by a creature calling its race "vampyr." For over four centuries he has drained this land of the life blood of its people. Now, my dear Ireena languishes and dies from an unholy wound caused by this vile beast. Yet I fear, too, that the creature has some more cunning plan in mind. He has become too powerful to be fought any longer.

So I say to you, give us up for dead and encircle this land with the symbols of Light! Let holy men call upon their power that the evil may be contained within the walls of weeping Barovia. Leave our sorrows to our graves, and save the world from this dark fate of ours.

There is much wealth entrapped within this community. Return for your reward after we are all departed for a better life.

Kolyan Indirovich,
Burgomaster"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

Delkat gasps at the mention of the word,"Vampyr".

His brow sets quickly.

"So it would appear that we are at least plan "B"," he says grimly.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 24, 2009)

"I wonder though, were we called before or after this letter was to go out?" She passes the letter to anyone else who wants to see it. "Does anyone know anything of this vampire who supposedly rules the lands?"


----------



## Nebten (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't know anything about "ruling" any lands. Unless you mean it controls people by fear. I believe, this new letter was written after the one we received. I cannot tell if he means his daughter has died already or is dying from the wounds. But in the new letter he means to give up hope whereas in ours he wishes for salvation. 

Donner takes a closer look at the corpse to tell if he is of the same make-up as the man that delivered the message the other night.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 24, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

"The ruler of Barovia is Count von Zarovich, and it has been ruled by this house for many centuries."

"So, this vampyr is either the 'Count', or would appear to be in league with him."

"This bodes quite ill."


----------



## Queenie (Jul 24, 2009)

"I agree Del. But if someone needs our help, we should give it. At least we should continue on our way to investigate. Of course we must continue to be vigilant, seems whomever is causing trouble controls wolves or very large dogs of some sort. Or worse." 

Esmerelda takes a very moments while everyone is talking to gather up any herbs, weeds or flowers that may be native to this area.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 24, 2009)

"It is time the light of the sun shown upon this land once again...."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 24, 2009)

"Yes, but we must be cautious. I'm sure rushing up to this "Count" and accusing him of something might have grave consequences. We must have more than a tattered piece of parchment to base accusations on." Sarryx cautions.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2009)

"In any case, the warning should be heeded, even if we proceed. Is there some way, some other person to whom we can deliver this warning so that the protections the Burgomaster wished may be enacted?" asks Kyranvik.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2009)

*OOC: Please feel free to RP. I'm mostly away until Monday/Tuesday, so I probably won't get the next IC up until then.*


----------



## Queenie (Jul 25, 2009)

"I'm not sure we can do that Ky, the letter doesn't clearly state whom the intended was."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

*OOC: Bump. We ready to get going again? What's the group's next move?*


----------



## kinem (Aug 7, 2009)

Ryan looks around for stones that could be used to create a small cairn over the dead man, but if there are none nearby he won't spend too much time looking.

"We must continue on our way and not lose time.  There's nothing else we can do.

Oh, and check for magic.  A man brave enough to walk these woods might have a few magic items, as we do."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 7, 2009)

Delkat watches the others search the body, when they are finished, he kneels nearby the man and says a small prayer to his goddess to grant him speed into the next plane of existance.

"We should get back on the road."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2009)

"What do you think is taking them so long?" Sarryx asks Ares.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 8, 2009)

*Ares - Tiefling Wizard*



renau1g said:


> "What do you think is taking them so long?" Sarryx asks Ares.




Ares looks into the line of trees.
The land tries to seduce people into it with plenty of tricks. Cries for help are found to be wind howls, innocent girl tend to be a sinister man-eating corpse, and wounded animals are fearsome werethings. The land trust the pure hearted to fall into her web.
He then turns to Sarryx and grins evilly.
Be skeptic and trust no one but ... me.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, there are not enough stones in the area to build a cairn for the dead man. So Drelkat says his prayers, and you return to the road, leaving the body where you found it.

A cold breeze springs up from the mountains to the west, carrying with it the smell of rain.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 10, 2009)

ooc: i'm assuming the man had nothing of value upon him besides the letter?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

*OOC: And 20 silver*


----------



## Fenris (Aug 10, 2009)

Back on the road, Kyranvik lets the others know what they found. "Dead man, with a letter saying seal the area off, it's too late. Which of course means we must press forward." adds Kyranvik with a wry smile.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

"Did it mention what the threat was? I would like to know more about the supposed unstoppable force we might face" Sarryx replies.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 10, 2009)

"The logical conclusion is that it is either the walking dead, lycanthropes, or a vampire."

The man keeps marching forward on the path, determined to put down any undead that he encountered.

He says quietly,"_Suffer no undeath."_


----------



## Queenie (Aug 11, 2009)

"Let's press on and find out what is going on. This is all so ominous and I would just like to find out what the truth of the matter is so we can deal with it. If it is undead of some sort, do we have a way of dealing with that?"

Esmerelda hops on her broom, waiting for the others to carry on.


----------



## kinem (Aug 11, 2009)

"Perhaps the locals will know more of this 'vampyr'.  But I know how I plan to deal with it." Ryan pats the hilt of his greatsword as he resumes the journey.


----------



## Queenie (Aug 11, 2009)

Esme quirked a smile. "It's good to know we always have that plan to fall back on."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Esme quirked a smile. "It's good to know we always have that plan to fall back on."




Kyranvik gave Esme a wink "I like his plan too" he said with a nod to Ryan and a pat of his own greatsword.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2009)

"That sounds like a plan, I have no desire to sit out here any longer in the mists." Sarryx agrees, then gestures for the more martial members of their group to take the lead.


----------



## Nebten (Aug 11, 2009)

Donner leads the way as best as he can, peering through the mists. He keeps his long spear ahead of him and ready has the party continues on.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2009)

You continue down the road and through the thick mists, generally traveling in a westerly direction. To the north, off to the right of the road, the mountains loom darkly beyond the treetops, only visible as towering silhouettes through the fog.

The descends a bit, and the overgrown tangle of woods begins to draw away from the track, and you soon find yourselves in a sheltered dell. Soon enough, the buildings of what must be Barovia Town begin to take shape in the distance ahead.


----------



## Nebten (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope the natives are friendly.

Donner continues to lead the way while looking for any form of life within the mists.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 13, 2009)

"I would imagine that since we are not dead, and are not werewolves, they will be at least not unhappy to see us."

"But they've probably been all driven to insanity."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 13, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "I would imagine that since we are not dead, and are not werewolves, they will be at least not unhappy to see us."
> 
> "But they've probably been all driven to insanity."




"That is what we love about you Delkat, your indefatigable optimism." quips Kyranvik.

"We are headed there, so hope does us little good, they will either welcome us or not and a slow pace merely delays knowing which" adds the warrior as he continues on.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 13, 2009)

*Ares - Tiefling wizard*

Esmeralda
Ares say as he tights his hood around his head, covering completely the demonic horns.
In past years the land dwellers used to celebrate a witch hunt, so keep your profile low if you don’t want to end on a stick with licking flames.
Turning to Kay'el he adds
I suggest you tighten your hood either.
The people will not understand that you are an Elf, I do not think the common people ever met one, they will think you are a disfigured cursed human.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

"Your suggestion is well advised Ares. I will do the same" Sarryx adds, pulling his own travelling cloak up higher to hide the silver scales around his neck.


----------



## kinem (Aug 13, 2009)

Ryan says "After that journey, any town is a sight for sore eyes.  I'm not too worried about the people who live here - just about the other people whose home it is."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 13, 2009)

Delkat shrugs slightly as he walks,"Without the sun to shine its light upon this blighted area for decades, or even centuries, I can see no other reason for these people to have any hope remaining -- and these letters only serve to cement that line of thinking."


----------



## Queenie (Aug 14, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Esmeralda
> Ares say as he tights his hood around his head, covering completely the demonic horns.
> In past years the land dwellers used to celebrate a witch hunt, so keep your profile low if you don’t want to end on a stick with licking flames.
> Turning to Kay'el he adds
> ...




Esme nods thanks to Ares. "Yes, you make a good point. I don't exactly relish the thought of burning today. Though one would think these people would take any help they could get with whatever madness is going on here." She hops off her broom and scoops it into her hand, walking like the others now. "I will try to be discreet." She smiles mischievously, knowing full well that her version of discreet didn't always match up with everyone else's. "Let us carefully carry on, I fear we may be too late to help this town already."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

The muddy ground underfoot gives way to rain-slick cobblestones, and the tall shapes looming out of the fog become recognizable as the dwellings of the Town of Barovia. The windows of each house stare out from pools of black nothingness.  No sound cuts the silence, except for a single mournful sobbing that echoes through the streets from a distance.

You trudge down the street toward the center of the village, without seeing a single soul. Soon enough, you reach the village center, a round, cobbled plaza built around a fountain of dark stone. Where once the fountain likely flowed water beautifully, it now only trickles into the dark pool of water around it.

To the left, sparse light spills out from behind heavy drawn curtains of a large building. A sign over the door creaks on rusty hinges, proclaiming the place "Bildrath's Mercantile."

To the right of the plaza, a single shaft of light thrusts into the plaza, its brightness like a solid pillar of light in the dull grayness of the fog. Above the open doorway, a sign hangs precariously askew, proclaiming this place the "Blood on the Vine Tavern."






[sblock=Credit]
Credit to jermilex at DeviantArt.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Aug 15, 2009)

"Charming," Esme quips, pulling her cloak up tightly around her face to keep out the mist. "I say we begin at the Inn. Someone there should be able to point us in the correct direction, and we can get something to warm our insides before we set off on the next part of our mission."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

Lightning crackles above the mountains to the west-northwest, and thunder booms in the distance, momentarily drowning out the sobbing that echoes through the streets. As if to reinforce Esme's words about something warm, a cold rain again begins falling from the ominous clouds overhead.


----------



## kinem (Aug 15, 2009)

"Sounds like a plan to me."  Ryan will enter the inn unless anyone objects.


----------



## Queenie (Aug 15, 2009)

Esme quickly follows Ryan in, keeping close to him in case of trouble.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

Entering the tavern, Ryan notes that the sign above the door once read "Blood of the Vine," but someone has scratch over the "F" with a "N." Inside, the once finely appointed tavern has grown shoddy with age and neglect. A fire blazes in a huge stone hearth, but seems to give off only scant warmth to the few cloaked persons huddled at tables nearby. The silence is near complete inside, broken only by the crackle of the flames and the occasional sip of a drink. A thin man of average height, thinning brown hair and plain features, wearing a leather apron over his clothes, stands behind the bar. He mindlessly polishes glasses, one after another, staring off into the distance. He doesn't seem to even notice you as you enter.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 16, 2009)

Curse on the land
Ares says to himself when the sky begins to weep again.
He follows Ryan but say nothing, all he want is a room and silence. Both of them seem to be available in here.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

A trio of men at a table near the door give you a cursory glance, and then go back to their wine. You note that they wear the brightly colored clothes of the Vistani gypsies under their heavy cloaks. A few townsfolk near the fire pay no attention to you at all. One man sitting in the shadows of the corner, hood pulled up to hide his features, seems to stare in your direction for several moments before going back to his drink.

The bartender continues polishing glasses, not even looking at you.


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2009)

Ryan saunters up to the bar and addresses the man behind it.

"Good evening.  My friends and I have had a hard day's travell, and we could use refreshments, food, and rooms.  And if you don't mind a bit of music, perhaps I'll play some tunes on the mandolin after dinner.  I'm Ryan, by the way.

We are in town on urgent business for the burgomaster, so I'd appreciate it if you could point me in his direction, as well.  I realize that you don't get many strangers here, but we're here to help people, if we can."


----------



## Nebten (Aug 18, 2009)

Donner stads out in the rain to let it wash over him and soak his clothes. He says a prayer under his breath before heading in. 

Ahhh, gypsy folk! I've heard tales of your enlightening herbs. Might you have some to share to celebrate this glorious night!

Ryan, thank you so much for the first round! I will most likely return the favor once we have been paid to rid this land of its plague. =v)

Donner


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2009)

Ryan winks at Donner. "Sure thing, as long as it comes from that platinum you owe me.  My purse right now is as light as a feather."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

kinem said:


> "Good evening.  My friends and I have had a hard day's travell, and we could use refreshments, food, and rooms.  And if you don't mind a bit of music, perhaps I'll play some tunes on the mandolin after dinner.  I'm Ryan, by the way.
> 
> We are in town on urgent business for the burgomaster, so I'd appreciate it if you could point me in his direction, as well.  I realize that you don't get many strangers here, but we're here to help people, if we can."




The man behind the bar turns to look at Ryan, blinking several times as if coming out of a trance. He wordlessly fills glasses for you with a dark red wine, and then disappears into the kitchen. He returns a few minutes later with a platter, upon which are wooden bowls filled with thick brown stew. His voice is low, hardly more than a whisper as he speaks. "Two coppers per glass, and another for the stew. Rooms are a silver piece each." His words spoken, he picks up a rag and empty glass, and returns to polishing the drinkware.

At Ryan's mention of the burgomaster, the hooded man in the shadows looks up. Though you can't see his features, it seems as though he is now staring at Ryan.




Nebten said:


> Ahhh, gypsy folk! I've heard tales of your enlightening herbs. Might you have some to share to celebrate this glorious night!




The three gypsies at the table give Donner a stern, hard look, and then return to their quiet drinks without so much as offering a greeting.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Sarryx will calmly walk up to the front and place a pair of silver coins onto the bar, sliding them to the barkeep. "I trust the accomodations are safe for an evening of rest?" he asks


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

The barkeep merely shrugs at the question. Taking the coin, he hands Sarryx a heavy iron key with a number engraved in it, and points to a set of stairs leading up.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 18, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

The cleric strides into the common room.  His cloak pushed back, exposing the finely worked image of the sun on his breastplate.

"Who here can direct me to the Burgomaster of this village?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

The tavern remains quiet as Drelkat asks his question. As he looks around though, the man in the shadows suddenly gestures to him, waving the cleric over to his table.


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2009)

"Thanks.  I'll take a room, too."  Ryan gives the barkeep a couple of silver, then sips the wine.

Though he knows Delkat can handle himself, and it's probably just paranoia setting in, Ryan tries to keep an eye on the hooded stanger while they talk, looking for any sign of spellcasting or the like.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 18, 2009)

Delkat walks towards the table with the cloaked man, studying what he could observe carefully.

He looks at the table, seeing if the man offered a particular seat, but seeing nothing, he pulls back one of the chairs and sits across the table from him.

"Are _*you*_ the burgomaster, or do you offer directions to his location?


----------



## Nebten (Aug 19, 2009)

So why the long faces? I thought gypsies were a cheerful sort of folk. Jugglin' knives & half dressed dancing girls. 

Donner takes his ale and saunters up to the Vestani. He takes an open seat or pulls one up if need be.

I heard this place is cursed. Do you guys know who's behind it? I don't know about you, but I wouldn't hang out in a place that's cursed. After all its hard to get good trade from cursed lands. 'Don't eat that, its cursed. Don't sit on that chair, its cursed. Don't used the cursed wood from the cursed forest because it'll make a cursed fire.'

You know, if you think about it, that's kinda silly. After all, this cursed ale isn't half bad.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

Sarryx will shake his head at the brashness of his fellow travellers, he will head to an out of the way place and try to keep out of the way. The last thing he wanted to do was draw attention to himself. 

He motions for Ares to join him, whispering "Well, any element of surprise we had is gone, we must be wary of our companions as they give away any secrets we have. I fear this dark place and do not to wish to give it any advantage over me."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "Are _*you*_ the burgomaster, or do you offer directions to his location?




"You would do well to attract less attention to yourselves...they are always listening." The man's voice is low, quiet as he speaks, an he gestures with his hand, indicating nobody in particular. "My name is Ismark. The burgomaster is my father." He takes a sip of his wine, and green eyes flash under his hood as he looks back at Drelkat. "Or perhaps I should *was* my father, for he passed on several days ago."



Nebten said:


> I heard this place is cursed. Do you guys know who's behind it? I don't know about you, but I wouldn't hang out in a place that's cursed. After all its hard to get good trade from cursed lands. 'Don't eat that, its cursed. Don't sit on that chair, its cursed. Don't used the cursed wood from the cursed forest because it'll make a cursed fire.'
> 
> You know, if you think about it, that's kinda silly. After all, this cursed ale isn't half bad.




One of the vistani frowns as Nebten's intrustion. "We have not desire to speak with outsiders. Leave us."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2009)

Studying the man's face, Delkat continues, but in a quieter tone.

"Who is this _'they'_ that you speak of, and what reason do _'they'_ have for spying?"

After hearing the response, Delkat continues,"My sincere apologies for your loss, I pray your father went peacefully."

"But regarding your father -- we received a note from your father in Dunfield on the last 'eve, asking for help."

"We intercepted another note, or rather, found it, upon a dead body near some gates to this land."

"Did you have any knowledge of these notes from your father?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

"There is a darkness, a blight upon this land," says Ismark, still keeping his voice low. "What the true source of this evil is, I do not know, though I can guess...I only know that the sky watches, and the wind listens. Those who draw attention to themselves have the odd habit of disappearing." Ismark draws his hood back, revealing to you a handome face, made old before its time. While you are certain he must be in his mid-twenties, Ismark looks to be near forty. Still, he has bright green eyes, and a mop of dark hair covers his head. He takes another sip of his wine before continuing. "You say you have notes from my father? Could I perhaps see them?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

Delkat looks over towards the bar, where the others had been congregating and motions over the holder of the notes.

As the individual nears the table, Delkat says in a low voice,"The burgomaster is dead, Ismark, here, is his son, and would like to see the notes we have from his late father."

After the man has a chance to read over the notes, Delkat begins to speak once again,"What do you make of them?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

"This is my father's writing," says Ismark, tapping his fingers on the second letter, the one you found on the dead man in the forest. He looks at the other, immediately noting the broken seal. "This seal...it is..." he lowers his voice even further. "The seal of Count Von Zarovich, who rules these lands. But why? I don't understand why he would send this letter. It is as if he wanted to lure you here to Barovia."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2009)

Delkat's left eyebrow raises sharply after the man's relevation about the first letter.

"How odd."

"What do you know of this Count von Zarovich?  How long has he ruled?  Who did he succeed?  Does he venture into town?"


OOC: link to first letter
1st letter


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ares*



Nebten said:


> So why the long faces? I thought gypsies were a cheerful sort of folk. Jugglin' knives & half dressed dancing girls.
> 
> Donner takes his ale and saunters up to the Vestani. He takes an open seat or pulls one up if need be.
> 
> ...




Excuse us
Ares say to the Vistani and taps Donner on the shoulder.
Do not be fool... what are you trying to do, gather attention when it is not needed?

He hand Donner some coins
Drain you joy with a drink ... on me.
He will then head to the bartender and will pay for a room.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "What do you know of this Count von Zarovich?  How long has he ruled?  Who did he succeed?  Does he venture into town?"




"The Count...ha, count?" Ismark spits on the floor. "The Devil, I name him! He has ruled here since before any now were born. Centuries, if the legends are to be believed! If someone ruled here before he came, we Barovians do not remember it." The man takes a deep breath, trying to calm himself, and then takes another sip of his wine. "He does not come into town...at least, not by day. It is said that he moves here and there in the darkness, seen but unseen. And he terrorizes my sister, the fair Ireena." Ismark looks straight into Drelkat's eyes. "It is unfortunate that you are here, for it will likely mean your doom. None ever leave Barovia, at least not without the Devil's blessing.
But since you are here, you must help us. My sister needs your aid, and we have nowhere else to turn."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 20, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

Delkat's brow furrows as he hears the tale of Count von Zarovich.

"May I ask -- how did your father pass?"

He listens to the mans response before venturing further.

"Your sister, Ireena -- she is listed in the first letter, supposedly penned by this von Zarovich himself -- why would he send us a letter asking for aid upon her behalf, and then also terrorize her?"

"What exactly does this terrorizing entail?  What aid does she require?  Is she injured?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Ismark shakes his head. "It appears that his poor old heart gave out," says the man. "Suspicious, though, if you ask me. You'll note that my father mentioned Ireena in the second letter as well...and that she was bitten by this 'vampyre.' For that is the name by which the Count calls his race." Ismark finishes off his goblet of wine. 

"Ireena remains barricaded within the family manse, with the body of our beloved Father. The Count haunts her by night, and his servants roam free across the land. Nobody will help me take his remains to the church for a proper burial." Ismark stands. "You must come with me. I will show you. But we certainly want to be back to the house before night falls."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 20, 2009)

*Delkat*

As Ismark mentions that he, too, believes the Count to be a vampire, Delkat searches his mind for all of the information that he has read about vampires.

"Your father has not been read his final rites??" Delkat blusters out.

"By Aditi!  He must be laid to rest at once!  I will go with you."

Delkat turns to the others,"I cannot stay at this Inn -- there are people in need elsewhere -- who will accompany me to the Burgomaster's manse and lend aid to his son and daughter?"


[sblock=DM]
Know(Religion) Check about vampires (1d20+9=27) 

Delkat's training in fighting the undead proves useful in this case -- he wants to recollect everything about vampires -- strengths and weaknesses.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

[sblock=For S@squ@tch]
Is it Delkat, or Drelkat? Why did I think there was an "R?"

Delkat knows all the standard strenghts and weaknesses of a vampire, as per the Monster Manual/SRD Entry.

With that said, he also knows that a vampire that is centuries old is probably far stronger than the standard vampire, falling into the class of vampires known as "ancients." Exactly what the Count's individual strengths and weaknesses are he doesn't know.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Aug 20, 2009)

Donner has a reflexive laugh but tries to hold it in at Ares remark. He then makes the sounds of a "raspberry" and lets out a chuckle. The priest spits out some of his drink the process.

Over hearing the tale-end of Delkat's conversation, Donner answers his call.

Sounds like an event that requires special preparation. Two priests, one young, one _old_. Let us leave this place, the ale has gone stale.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 20, 2009)

To Ismark,"Does the Count enter your home?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
What time of day is it right now?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

Ismark replies to Delkat's questions. "No, I'm afraid my father has not had last rites. The village priest is afeared of leaving the church in these dark times. The Count dared not enter our home for many years...my father kept him at bay, with an ancient holy symbol that was in our possession. That has now been lost, though, stolen by the Count's servants. Since that dark day, my father has died, and my sister was bitten." Ismark shakes his head sadly, and all hope is gone from his voice when he next speaks. "It is a dark day. My father's letter had the right of it...our land is lost."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

*OOC: It is late afternoon by this time...perhaps 3 or 4 PM. While there is technically still a couple of hours until nightfall, the dark clouds and heavy fog certainly make it near dark outside, as shown in the pic of the town.  

The month is the equivalent to mid October.*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2009)

Sarryx will finally break his silence, grabbing Delkat and pulling him close. 

"How long will your rites require? I will caution against going out at this late hour, as we have only a brief time before true darkness falls and if what these people say is true, we should remain inside until the morning." Sarryx hisses.

[sblock=OOC]
He's Lawful Good, not Lawful Stupid 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

At Sarryx' words, Ismark nods. "You are correct, good sir. Travelling after the fall of night is dangerous. But my sister is alone in our manse...and I cannot leave her. You are all welcome to stay there, of course. We have little to offer, but what we do have is yours, in return for your aid. We are only a short distance away."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 21, 2009)

*Delkat*

Turning to Sarryx and the others,"You don't _understand _-- no one is safe here."

"Vampires are crafty creatures, who have amazing strengths and abilities, but with them, come a set of rules, or restrictions...."

"One of them being that they are freely allowed to enter a public place," he says, gesturing with his arms,"such as this Inn."

"But they *cannot *enter a _private _dwelling without _permission_."



"It sounds odd, but it is true."

"As I said before, we are not safe here and must find appropriate lodgings, which is being offered by Ismark."

"As far as the length of time for the rites, since it is unlikely that the Burgomaster was a follower of my goddess, I can only bestow upon him a limited peace, which would not take long at all -- but I need to bring his body to his church so that he can be truly laid to rest."

He looks out one of the clouded windowpanes,"That task will most likely wait until the morrow."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

"Shall we then?" asks Ismark, pulling his cloak tight about him to help ward off the chill in the air. "As I said, you are all welcome. There is strength in numbers, after all."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 21, 2009)

*Ares*

Delkat speaks words of wisdom, we should take his advice.
Ares reply as he speak to the others
With the information he gathered I must agree and say that this inn is not safe, we should accommodate in the man’s place, not before checking his sister which was bitten by something.
He turns to Delkat and adds
But, It is wise to postpone your ceremony to the morning. Who knows what or who walk the ground of the graveyard at night.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 22, 2009)

Delkat nods at Ares in recognition.

"I suggest the rest of you come with us."

He then turns to Ismark,"Let us depart this place now.  I must attend to both your father and your sister."

Slightly under his breath,"_Suffer no undeath...."_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2009)

Ismark nods, and leads the way out of the tavern, stepping down into the cobbled plaza. He pulls his hood up over his head against the chill of the wind, and waves for you to follow him. He heads south down one of the main streets. The houses and shops are dark as you pass them, and you note that many of them have their windows boarded up.

The mournful sobbing grows louder as you walk, floating through the still, gray streets. The sounds flow from a dark, two-story home on your left. Noting your glances, Ismark merely shakes his head sadly, and motions for you to continuing following him.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

At Ares words and Delkar's explanation Sarryx will nod, trusting in the Tiefling's knowledge of the dark things that walked the worlds. He will begrudgingly leave behind the room he paid for and follow the others outside

**************Outside***************
Sarryx fights against his instinctual desire to help whatever desperate creature is making such a cry, but decides that his guide knows more about this place than he. There would be time later to face this "vampyre" and then Sarryx could mete punishment upon him. A smile crossed his face at the thought of this and the draconic human entertained himself with thoughts of burning and freezing the creature...Yes his time would come.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

*OOC: I'm going to pause a moment to wait for at least a couple more PCs to post...Nebten and S@s at any rate. I think most the others are still on vacation.*


----------



## Nebten (Aug 24, 2009)

Milord. I noticed you whince at that house over yonder. What import has it to you? And while it normally takes a few more drinks to hear things, am I the only one who hears the sobbing in the winds?

Donner otherwise continues on following Ismark's lead.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 24, 2009)

As they walk,"Ismark -- what is that sobbing?"

He realizes that right now is not the time to investigate such things, especially since Ismark's shake of the head made Delkat assume that this has been an ongoing situation, which would most likely be still here tomorrow or the day after that...


----------



## kinem (Aug 25, 2009)

There are many questions Ryan is eager to ask Ismark - about the situation, the vampyr and how to fight it, and Lord Strahd - but he figures that it is best to wait for the the privacy of the man's house.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

"Mary, or Mad Mary as they call her now," says Ismark in response to the questions. "Her daughter, Gertruda, has gone missing...we've tried to console her, to no avail. Now she sits, barricaded in her home, crying and mourning. There is nothing you can do."

With that, he turns back, and continues his way down the road.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 25, 2009)

*Ares*

Could be mad Mary now ... but remember my friends
Ares issues a warning and nods to Donner and Delkat especially 
The dark and sinister denizens of the land got a bag full of tricks to entice the pure hearted.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Soon enough, a weary looking mansion comes into sight, squatting behind a rusting iron fence. The iron gates are twisted and torn. The right gate lies cast completely aside, while the left swings crazily in the wind. The stuttering squeal and clang of the gate repeats with mindless precision. Weeds choke the yard, and press in with menace upon the house itself. Yet, against the walls, the weeds have been trodden under to form a path all about the domain. Heavy claw markings have stripped the once beautiful finish from the walls. Great black blottings tell of the fires that have assailed the walls. Not a pane of shard of glass stands in any of the windows; instead, they are all barred and barricaded with heavy planking; each plank is marked with stains of evil omen.


----------



## Nebten (Aug 26, 2009)

Donner whispers another prayer to the Lord of Lightning, lowering his eyes for only a moment. He then continues to scan the yard widly as he tightens the grip on his spear.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

The courtyard is quiet and still for the nonce, except for the sound of the drizzling rain and the sway of the weeds and bushings in the cold breeze.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 26, 2009)

*Delkat*

"My goddess...." Delkat whispers to himself as he gazes upon the house.

"It is a testament to your will that you still live -- your manse has been obviously beset by evil for quite some time....."

He studies the markings on the planks -- trying to understand their meaning and possible origin.

"Ismark -- how does this vampire terrorize you?  Does it freely entire your manse?"

Once inside, Delkat studies the dwellings interior, sizing up the building and looking for all exits/entrances.

[sblock=OOC]

How large is the manse?  rough estimate?  40' square, 60'?  80'?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Ismark begins to lead the way through the weeds toward the front door of the manor. The building is quite large, over one hundred feet long, and perhaps half that in width, with several stories. Whatever has attacked the house must be strong...several stout wooden planks on the windows are broken, here and there, and the claw marks are deep in the wood. What could cause such damage you can only guess.

As he leads the way, Ismark speaks. "The devil Strahd seems to be able to freely enter any place that he wants. We keep our homes barricaded against him and his servants. Our father kept these servants at bay with an ancient holy symbol of power, passed down from our descendents. It was not long after that was lost, that our father died. Strangely, the manse has not been attacked since." Ismark shrugs. "The Count wields immense power. Wolves and bats serve him, as do all manner of creatures dead but not dead. Why he has not attacked again yet, I do not know, as we no longer have the strength to repel him."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2009)

*Ares*

Tell me the truth boy!
Ares speak to the man for the first time
A man cannot be a mayor of town without the silent approval of the land’s ruler. What was the connection between your father and the count and How did he become the burgomaster?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Ismark whirls on Ares, his hand going to the hilt of the sword he wears at his waist. "Call me a liar, or imply that my father was in league with the devil that lords over this realm, and you shall taste my steel," he says, his voice as cold as the fog the lies over the land. "The Count pays little attention to how the people of this valley govern their own. The mayor of the township of Barovia is an elected position. My father made no deals with the devil to secure his position."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 26, 2009)

*Delkat*

The priest looks askance at Ares for a moment, thinking to himself that he has never heard anything pleasant come from the hooded man.

Shaking his head briefly,"Ismark, I would ask for a room near your sisters bedchamber, so that I can monitor her health, and I would like to see her at once."

He then will wait for Ismark to show him to his sister's room, once there, he will examine her, looking for all physical wounds.

As he enters the bedchamber, he calls out a prayer to his deity,"In your name, goddess, I implore you to lift the taint of evil that surrounds this home -- purify it with your will and warm all living things with your radiance!"

He reaches into his belt pouch, removes a small flask of liquid, and splashes it all around the room.

All those within the room feel a rapid influx of positive energy, which makes all those affected realize just how beset they have been by the evil nature of this land.

[sblock=OOC]

Heal check +13 to look over the sister, cast _Consecrate_ in room -- 20' radius emanation, 12 hr duration.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

*OOC: I know your anxious S@s, but you haven't even gotten inside the house yet...bear with me, as you never know what is coming. *


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 26, 2009)

OOC: OK, consider that post for later then, for after the crowd of locals jump out from behind the door and shout,"SURPRISE" and offer us tea and biscuits.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "SURPRISE" and offer us tea and biscuits.




*OOC: Mmm...spleen on biscuits.*


----------



## Nebten (Aug 27, 2009)

Now Ares, if you don't wish to help this man, then night is already paid for in the inn. But insults help nothing.

As they get closer to the house, Donner runs his hands inbetween the deep gashes in the side of the manse. 

It is a sad day when one's home becomes his fortress. I hope we can alleviate that in some way.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

As the bow reaches for his sword, Sarryx prepares to defend his ally, standing close to the Tiefling. "We have no quarrel with you Ismark, but do not threaten a friend of mine less you wish to truly feel what cold is." the Sarryx says, removing his hood and revealing his draconic nature for the first time.

"We are here as allies of you against the darkness controlling these lands. What caused those scratch marks on your house? They seem to be much worse than a simple bat or wolf?"  he continues

[sblock=OOC]
Know (arcana, nature, religion) (1d20+15=22, 1d20+8=18, 1d20+8=16) to try and determine the source of the scratches (magical, natural, or undead origin)
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2009)

Kyranvik stares at the town and the house impassionately. There was great evil and violence afoot that much was certain. But he was confident they would deal with it. Ky watched the small show by Ismark without even flinching.

"Come come all, we need to all be working together without recriminations, let us enter and prepare for the night. The Count sent for us, perhaps he will call this evening, i would rather be inside and ready than outside quarelling."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

*OOC: I will be moving things along this weekend, hopefully tonight. *


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

A death cry suddenly sounds from not far behind you, breaking the tension between Ares, Sarryx and Ismark. You all whirl about, to see what the cause of such a noise could be. The fog and mist swirl about darkly in the drizzling rain...




...and suddenly part to reveal Kay'El being held up from behind by a tall, armored man with long, almost-platinum hair. The elf's head lulls to the side, his eyes rolled up into his head, and blood cascades freely from a terrible wound in his neck. With a casual callousness, the armored man lets Kay'El's body drop to the ground, and smiles at you with bloody lips, highlighting his oversized canine teeth.




[sblock=Credit]
Credit to SeedyDeedee at Deviantart.
[/sblock]

"You should not have come here," he says, his voice low, little more than a harsh whisper. He glares at you, his eyes smoldering like hot coals fresh from a fire. "You will pay the price for your arrogance." He brandishes an antique longsword above his head, and slowly lowers it to point in your direction. At the motion, forms begin to appear in the mist, shambling toward you. "And now, you die."

Six forms move out of the mist to join the armored man; dressed in old and rusted armor, the flesh has mostly fallen from their bodies. Their eyes gleam with an unnatural green light as they draw blades and move to engage.




[sblock=Credit]
Credit to Wiggers123 at Deviantart.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

*COMBAT - Round 1*

The skeletal knights begin moving toward you swiftly and agiley, looking nothing like any of the skeletons you have encountered in your pasts. Two rush in, their antique longblades leading the way. Both Donner and Sarryx, caught flat-footed against the attacks, suffer bloody but none life-threatening wounds from the sword strikes.

Esmeralda moves toward the house, at the same time calling upon her arcane power to influence the weather. The air begins to fill with static electricity, as if lightning were about to strike close by.

Ares follows Esme's lead, moving closer to the shelter of the house. As he moves, he uses his own arcane power levitate his body, and begins rising into the air above the reach of the skeletons.

Another of the skeletal warriors charges Kyranvik, but the weapon is turned by the warrior's thick, dwarven-crafted armor.

"Slay them, and bring their bodies to me," calls the armored man with the long, flowing hair. He reaches down and picks up Kay'El's unmoving body with a single hand, as easily as if the elf was an infant. Then he turns, and begins to move off into the mist.

"You'll pay for this, murderer!" Ryan is filled with rage. He wants to attack the armored stranger, but the man is too far away. In any case, it may be best to fight him later, without these skeletons in the way. Ryan moves to attack the monster which charged Kyranvik, and using a spell to imbue his sword with arcane power he swings hard at the foe. Ryan's sword strikes, arcing electricty across the skeleton's metal shield and armor...the blade itself does little damage, no more than cracking some bone, but the shock of the duskblade's spell jolts the undead back a foot.

Donner quickly whirls around to meet his agressors glowing eyes. He stares down surrounding skeleton warriors and steps backwards. He then yells out to the skies for Bahari to strike down this creature that dares wound him. His prayer is answered in the shape of "eletric" current surrounds the armored undead. The blast of divine energy staggers the skeletal warrior, but it quickly regains its footing. It glares at the cleric, its unearthly eyes filled with hatred.

The remaining undead move forward. Two close in on Ryan, one managing to score a nasty cut across the warrior's thight. Another charges Delkat, but the cleric manages to get his shield up just in the nick of time to block the sword thrust.

Ismark steps forward and draws his own longsword, striking at the skeleton near Delat. His blade glances off the undead's armor, doing no damage.

Seeing the enemies surrounding him, Sarryx steps away from them between Donner and Delkat and unleashes the flames on the enemy, hoping to burn their undead bodies away. While the flames burn their gear and blacken their bones, it fails to fell either foe.

"SUFFER NO UNDEATH!" shouts Delkat. He moves to his left and begins to call out,"In your name, goddess, I implore you to lift the taint of evil that surrounds this home -- purify it with your will and warm all living things with your radiance!" He reaches into his haversack and finds a small vial therein, he sprinkles it up in the air, and onto the ground -- a wave of positive energy floods the area.

Kyranvik watches as the skeletons advance rapidly. He moves slowly but deliberately. He pulls out a flail and begins swinging it above his head before slamming it into a skeleton. The weapon shatters bones from the thing's ribcage, but it remains stubbornly on its feet.


*
I will get the battlemap posted later tonight.

Edit: Realized I had the wrong initiative modifier noted for the "Undead Warriors", so I adjusted it. Unfortunately, a couple of them now go first. I should have their actions update in the next couple hours.

Initiative Count
22 Undead Warrior #1 - charge action, longsword vrs Donner 19 (hit, Donner flat-footed), damage 10; will save vrs DC16 12 (fail); reflex save vrs DC20 18 (fail)
22 Undead Warrior #2 - charge action, longsword vrs Sarryx 28 (hit), damage 13; reflex save vrs DC20 24 (success)
21 Esmeralda - [NPCed] move to W9, begin casting call lightning
20 Ares - [NPCed] Move to V9, cast levitate 
20 Undead Warrior #4 - charge action, longsword vrs Kyranvik 18 (miss)
20 Armored Man - picks up Kay'El, moves
18 Donner - 5' step to W13, cast Deific Vengeance on UW1 for 20 damage
17 Ryan - move to Z14, cast shocking grasp, greatsword vrs UW4 25 (hit), damage 4+16 electrical
16 Undead Warrior #6 - move, longsword vrs Ryan 21 (hit), damage 13
07 Undead Warrior #3 - charge action, longsword vrs Delkat 21 (miss)
07 Undead Warrior #5 - move, longsword vrs Ryan 19 (miss)
07 Sarryx - 5' step, breath weapon vrs UW2 for 8 damage; vrs UW1 for 14 damage
06 Ismark - 5' step, longsword vrs UW3 15 (miss)
06 Delkat - move, cast consecrate
01 Kyranvik - draw flail, manifest hammer, flail vrs UW4 24 (hit), damage 20
*

PC Status
Donner 34/44
Sarryx 56/69
Ryan 31/44

Opponent Status
UW1 -34
UW2 -08
UW4 -40

--- MAP ---


----------



## Nebten (Aug 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC] I think I just had a mini-seizure at work. Good thing its a medical office. But yah, this might be a problem.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 28, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin hp: 50/50  AC: 22/10/22*

"SUFFER NO UNDEATH!" shouts Delkat.

He moves to his left and begins to call out,"In your name, goddess, I implore you to lift the taint of evil that surrounds this home -- purify it with your will and warm all living things with your radiance!"

He reaches into his haversack and finds a small vial therein, he sprinkles it up in the air, and onto the ground -- a wave of positive energy floods the area.

Afterwards, he quickly studies his adversaries to determine what exact type of undead they are.

[sblock=OOC]

5' move to W12, cast _Consecrate_.  20' radius emanation centered on W15, +3 sacred bonus to turn attempts, -1 to attack, damage and save rolls to undead.

Study foes to determine what they are -- Know (Religion) +9

Delkat's turning modifier is now 1d20+8 for the check against undead within the consecrated area, and 2d6+9 (+50% for _Empowered Turning_) for HD affected.  10/10 turn attempts remaining.

Spells Prepared: (DC=14+spell level)
	0th - (5)     Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
	1st - (4+1)   Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Endure Elements(D)
	2nd - (4+1)   Deific Vengeance, Consecrate, Spiritual Weapon, Bull's Strength, Heat Metal (D)	
	3rd - (3+1)   Lesser Visage of the Deity, Magic Circle vs Evil, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (D)


@rhun: do we have _eschew materials _for spellcasters, or should I mark off one of my vials of holy water as consumed with the casting of this spell?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Nebten said:


> OOC: I think I just had a mini-seizure at work. Good thing its a medical office. But yah, this might be a problem.




*OOC: Then I did my job well!*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

*OOC: Map added above.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

*Esmeralda - NPCing*

Esmeralda moves toward the house, at the same time calling upon her arcane power to influence the weather. The air begins to fill with static electricity, as if lightning were about to strike close by.


*OOC: Move to W9, cast call lightning

Spells Per Day:
Level 0: 6
Level 1: 7
Level 2: 6
Level 3: 4 3
*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

*Ares - NPCing*

Ares follows Esme's lead, moving closer to the shelter of the house. As he moves, he uses his own arcane power to summon a field of protective force around his body.



*Move to V9, cast mage armor.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Zero-level Evoker spells: 5 (4+1 evo) per day
Detect magic, Detect poison, Touch of Fatigue, flare, disrupt undead.
- First-level Evoker spells: 5 (3+1 evo +1) per day
Mage armor, Mage armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Magic missile, Color spray. 
- Second-level Evoker spells: 5 (2+1+1 evo +1 extra slot) per day
Invisibility, Levitate, Levitate, fire burst, Lesser orb of acid (Enlarged)
- Third-level Evoker spells: 3 (1+1 evo +1) per day
Scorching ray (Enlarged), Fireball, Fireball
[/sblock]
*


----------



## kinem (Aug 31, 2009)

"You'll pay for this, murderer!" Ryan is filled with rage.  He wants to attack the armored stranger, but the man is too far away.  _In any case, it may be best to fight him later, without these skeletons in the way._

Ryan moves to attack the monster which charged Kyranvik, and using a spell to imbue his sword with arcane power he swings hard at the foe.

[sblock=ooc]Move to Z14 while drawing sword, cast shocking grasp using arcane channeling while attacking #4, att greatsword +12, dam 2d6+7 + 5d6 electric

#4 charged so it is at -2 on AC[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Sep 1, 2009)

Donner quickly whirls around to meet his agressors glowing eyes. He stares down surrounding skeleton warriors and 5' steps to W13. He then yells out to the skies for Bahari to strike down this creature that dares wound him. His prayer is answered in the shape of "eletric" current surrounds the armored undead.

[sblock=Actions] 5' step to W13. Cast Deific Vengeance on UW1. Deific Vengeance Damage. (6d6=20) Will Save of 16 for half. Knowledge Religion: +10 to figure out what these are. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

*OOC: Sarryx, Delkat & Kyranvik are up!*


[sblock=For Donner/Nebten]
Knowledge (religion) Check: 28

Donner recognizes these creatures as "Skeletal Knights." Skeletal knight were once skillful warriors in life, and retain a high degree of those fighting skills in undeath. They are often created by powerful necromancers who wish for their undead servants to have some level of intelligence and skill beyond that of a basic skeleton or zombie.

Donner knows that is some aspects they are similar to regular skeletons: they are immune to cold effects and resistant to damage from bladed and piercing weapons. With that said, he also knows that they are stronger, more skilled, and tougher than regular skeletons, and more difficult to turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 1, 2009)

OOC: Delkat's action is in post #358.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Delkat's action is in post #358.





*OOC: Thanks S@s...I didn't even see that post. Thanks for pointing it out.*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=OOC]Study foes to determine what they are -- Know (Religion) +9
> 
> @rhun: do we have _eschew materials _for spellcasters, or should I mark off one of my vials of holy water as consumed with the casting of this spell?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=For S@squatch]
*OOC: All spellcasters get eschew materials for free in my campaign world.*

Knowledge Check: 16

Delkat recognizes the foe as being "Skeletal Knights." Skeletal knights were once skillful warriors in life, and retain a high degree of those fighting skills in undeath. They are often created by powerful necromancers who wish for their undead servants to have some level of intelligence and skill beyond that of a basic skeleton or zombie.

However, he knows nothing or their strenghts and weaknesses, beyond those of a normal skeleton.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

Seeing the enemies surrounding him, Sarryx steps away from them between Donner and Delkat and unleashes the flames on the enemy, hoping to burn their undead bodies away.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to W12 (5' step)
Standard - 15 ft cone of fire - 4d6 damage, ref dc 20 for 1/2

Sarryx 56/69
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 1, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
With W12 now taken by Sarryx, Delkat will 5' to W11 -- just wants to avoid any AoO/concentration checks while he begins to 'shine some light' on things.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 1, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]I forgot it before but shocking grasp gives +3 on attack rolls vs. opponents in metal armor.  It's your call whether that still applies when channelling through a blade instead of making a touch attack, but as far as I can tell it does.  If it does, and since #4 charged, he should hit it unless its normal AC > 27 (yikes!).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

[sblock=Kinem]
I screwed up. The 22 should have hit with the charge anyway...I forgot to subtract the AC penalty. So with the +3 definite hit. I'll go retcon the combat post! Thanks for keeping me honest!
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Sep 2, 2009)

Looky here boys, these arn't your momma's skeletons. Stow the ice spells and blades.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2009)

Ares sneers at Ismark and says nothing to Delkat and Donner but nods in agreement to Sarryx. The Evoker could torch the stupid local if he wished to, but Ismark is still needed.

**************************

Round 2:
[sblock=Rhun] – When Ares cast mage armor he cast it with his rod of extend – so its 8 hours of magical armor, so didn’t had to cast it again. Since I wasn’t around to post, I like – if you may – to simply change the spell to levitate and fly up beyond the reach of dancing bones. [/sblock]
Ares feels safe from his high position up in the air, he eyes the battle field quickly and points his finger to the skeleton the battles Ryan (6). A crackling white ray of positive energy cut the air to the direction of the far skeleton.
[sblock=Action]
Cast Disrupt Undead on 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

*OOC: Sorry Strahd, I must have missed Ares casting Mage Armor earlier. I will get the IC post updated. I should finish the round up tonight, assuming no distractions.

And sorry for the slow pace of combat. That is one of the pitfalls of many PCs, many foes, and individual initiatives.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 2, 2009)

OOC: no worries -- I can fully understand the position you are in -- and you're keeping this going faster than I had expected!


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2009)

Kyranvik watches as the skeletons advance rapidly. He moves slowly but deliberately. He pulls out a flail and begins swinging it above his head before slamming it into a skeleton.

[sblock]

A bit early but I wanted to make sure you had this ready.

Kyranvik full attacks with heavy flail (Bludgeoning!) with Hammer manifested (1 powerpoint)

1d20+10=24, 1d10+1d6+1d8+6=20
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

*COMBAT - Round 2*

The skeletal warriors continue their attack, one staying on Donner, and the other on Sarryx. Donner takes another wound, the blood loss making him feel a bit faint.

Esme looks to the sky, chanting. Then choosing a target she points her finger to two of the undead creatures and a crackling bolt of energy crashes down from the sky to blast them. Her target takes the full brunt of the blast, but remains upon its feet, despite looking rather singed.

Ares feels safe from his high position up in the air, he eyes the battle field quickly and points his finger to the skeleton the battles Ryan. A crackling white ray of positive energy cut the air to the direction of the far skeleton.

One of the skeletal warriors steps around Kyranvik to get behind Ryan, and drives his sword at the warrior's back. Ryan sees it at the last moment and tries to sidestep, but still takes a flesh wound across his side from the blade.

The armored man carrying Kay'El has no completely disappeared into the mist and fog, out of sight of any of you.

"Focus the attacks until one of them goes down. Spreading them out will be the end of us...or at least me." Donner steps away from the skeletons, and with the tip of his spear, he draws a circle in the ground while announcing protective prayers. Once the circle is completed, a silvery glow is produced.

Ouch! If only Kay'el were here ...Ryan swings at the skelton he'd struck earlier, channelling electric power into his blade, but his swing goes wild. Knowing he's in trouble, surrounded by powerful enemies, Ryan has to look to his own defense. He quickly casts a spell that turns him temporarily invisible. He then steps closer to Kryanvik.

One of the skeletons turns away from the warriors and moves in on Donner. Unprepared for the change of events, Donner takes another wound, the rain mixing with the blood as it runs down the Stormlord's side.

The skeleton fighting Ismark gets through the swordsman's defenses, and leaves a bloody slash along his arm. Ismark strikes back, but it is clear that he is no match for the skeleton as it easily parries his blade.

One skeleton steps to the north and swings wildly at where it guesses the invisible Ryan must be, but its blade comes nowhere near striking him.

Feeling the surge of his goddess' power, Delkat once more says a prayer to Aditi as he touches the symbol of the sun on his chest,"Oh goddess -- the undead walk this land unfettered -- grant your humble servant a vestige of your grace and might!" A beam of sunlight pierces the storm and illuminates the priest, enveloping him for a moment, leaving his appearance slightly altered -- a more golden tint to his skin, sharp, angelic features, and yellowish-orange locks of hair peeking out from underneath his helm.

Sarryx will continue to back away from the enemies and continue his fiery assault on the enemies. One of the skeletons falls beneath the flaming attack, its bones blackening and cracking as it takes the full brunt of the fire! The other two are scorched, but remain on their feet.

Kyranvik again swings his flail against a skeleton smashing into it with a satisfying sound. The weapon smashes bones to flinders, and the eerie glow fades from the undead's eyes and it topples to the ground in a heap.




*
Round 1 updated above. Round 2 in progress.

Initiative Count
22 Undead Warrior #1 - 5' step, longsword vrs Donner 23 (hit), damage 10; reflex vrs DC20 6 (failure)
22 Undead Warrior #2 - 5' step, longsword vrs Sarryx Natural 1 (miss); reflex save vrs DC20 10 (failure)
21 Esmeralda - call lightning vrs UW6
20 Ares - [levitating, 20' elevation], cast disrupt undead vrs UW6, ranged touch 16 (hit), damage 5
20 Undead Warrior #4 - 5' step, flanking Ryan; longsword vrs Ryan 21 (hit), damage 5
20 Armored Man - moves
18 Donner - 5' step, cast protection from evil; AoO vrs UW6 21 (miss)
17 Ryan - attack, channeling shocking grasp, Natural 1 (miss). cast swift invisibility, 5' step to Y15 
16 Undead Warrior #6 - reflex save vrs DC17 13 (failure), takes 19 damage; move (provokes AoO from Donner), longsword vrs donner 25 (hit), damage 8
07 Undead Warrior #3 - longsword vrs Ismark 27 (crit threat), confirm crit Natural 1 (fail), damage 8; reflex save vrs DC20 17 (failure)
07 Undead Warrior #5 - 5' step, longsword vrs Ryan 13 (miss)
07 Sarryx - Move to X11 (5' step), 15 ft cone of fire vrs UW1, UW2, UW3, inflicting 20, 15, and 9 damage respectively 

06 Ismark - longsword vrs UW3 10 (miss)
06 Delkat - Cast Lesser Visage of the Diety
01 Kyranvik - manifest hammer, flail vrs UW4 27 (hit), damage 20
*

PC Status
Donner 17/44, _protection from evil_ in effect
Sarryx 56/69
Ryan 29/44, _invisibility_
Delkat 50/50, _consecrate_ in effect (12 hour duration), _lesser visage of diety_ (6 round duration)
Ismark -08

Opponent Status
UW1
UW2 -23
UW3 -9
UW4
UW6 -24

--- MAP ---


----------



## Queenie (Sep 3, 2009)

ooc: [sblock] is it stormy? I'll post damage when you let me know what it will be. Esme is targeting # 1 & 2. [/sblock]

Esme looks to the sky, chanting. Then choosing a target she points her finger to two of the undead creatures and a crackling bolt of energy crashes down from the sky to blast them.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

*OOC: It is foggy, overcast, and drizzling...so yes, it is stormy conditions.  My reading of the spell is that you can only hit a single 5' square with each bolt, though.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 3, 2009)

OOC: FYI, in case you missed it, Strahd posted his next action in his post above -- disrupt undead spell.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: FYI, in case you missed it, Strahd posted his next action in his post above -- disrupt undead spell.




*OOC: Yeah, I saw that actually. Just wasn't thinking about it. *


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 3, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin  Hp; 50/50  AC: 22/10/22*

Feeling the surge of his goddess' power, Delkat once more says a prayer to Aditi as he touches the symbol of the sun on his chest,"Oh goddess -- the undead walk this land unfettered -- grant your humble servant a vestige of your grace and might!"

A beam of sunlight pierces the storm and illuminates the priest, enveloping him for a moment, leaving his appearance slightly altered -- a more golden tint to his skin, sharp, angelic features, and yellowish-orange locks of hair peeking out from underneath his helm.

[sblock=OOC]

Cast _Lesser Visage of the Diety_, +4 to CHA, Resistances to Acid/Cold/Electricity 10, lasts 6 rounds.

Turn attempts:  10/10  Turning check (in Consecrate area) 1d20+10; 2d6+11 * (1.5)

Spells Prepared: (DC=14+spell level)
0th - (5) Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
1st - (4+1) Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Endure Elements(D)
2nd - (4+1) Deific Vengeance, Consecrate, Spiritual Weapon, Bull's Strength, Heat Metal (D) 
3rd - (3+1) Lesser Visage of the Deity, Magic Circle vs Evil, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (D)

[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Sep 4, 2009)

ooc:[sblock] Call Lightning Damage (3d10=18) I reread the spell and you're right, one 5 foot square. I just got confused because you can do one each round. I will aim for #6 now. [/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Sep 6, 2009)

Focus the attacks until one of them goes down. Spreading them out will be the end of us . . . or at least me.

Donner will then 5' step to X12. With the tip of his spear, he draws a circle in the ground while announcing protective prayers. Once the circle is completed, a silvery glow is produced (cast Protection from Evil).


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2009)

Kyranvik again swings his flail against a skeleton smashing into it with a satisfying sound.

[sblock]

Attack skeleton 4
manifest Hammer 
PP25/27

1d20+10=27, 1d10+1d8+1d6+6=20 

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 6, 2009)

ooc: I'll wait for Rhun to update (actions for #4 and armored man) before posting actions for Ryan.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

kinem said:


> ooc: I'll wait for Rhun to update (actions for #4 and armored man) before posting actions for Ryan.




*You're up, Kinem. Sorry for the delay.*


----------



## kinem (Sep 8, 2009)

_Ouch!  If only Kay'el were here ..._

Ryan swings at the skelton he'd struck earlier, channelling electric power into his blade, but his swing goes wild.

Knowing he's in trouble, surrounded by powerful enemies, Ryan has to look to his own defense.  He quickly casts a spell that turns him temporarily invisible.  He then steps closer to Kryanvik.

[sblock=ooc]natural 1, channelling shocking grasp

When channelling a touch spell, can you hold the charge on a miss?

cast swift invisibility, 5' step to Y15[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

kinem said:


> [sblock=oocWhen channelling a touch spell, can you hold the charge on a miss?[/sblock]




*OOC: I believe the spell is discharged on a miss, but I'm not 100% sure of that. I will have to check.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2009)

OOC: I know very little about the Duskblade class, but if a wizard/sorcerer cast shocking grasp, if he/she missed the touch attack, he could hold the charge until he actually successfully hit.  Not sure how this works with the duskblade mechanics tho.


----------



## Nebten (Sep 10, 2009)

[sblock=FAQ] I don't want to tell you how to rule your game, but here is what offical sources say.


*When a duskblade (**PH2 20) uses arcane channeling to deliver a spell but misses with the weapon attack, is the spell discharged or can he try to deliver the spell again on his next turn?*
​​This follows the normal rule for touch spells; that is, a melee touch spell that misses its target is not discharged. However, when using the improved version of this class feature gained at 13th level, the spell is discharged at the end of the round regardless of whether you hit or not (as described on page 20).​

D&D FAQ v.3.5 p.17 Update Version: 6/30/08 
[/sblock]
​


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

*OOC: Thanks for the input everyone, and yes...the spell isn't discharged by a missed attack. I just had to check the rules myself. It is well spelled out.

And Nebten, I'm not a big fan of the FAQ...they frequently get things completely wrong. *


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

*OOC: Renau1g, I need an action for Sarryx.*


----------



## Nebten (Sep 10, 2009)

AoO against UW6 since Donner has a long spear. 

Seeing the skeleton try to close in on him, Donner performs a simple forward thrust to fend off his attacker. 

[sblock=AoO] 
AoO: Longspear with damage (1d20+7, 1d8+5=[14, 7], [7, 5]) [/sblock]

Hey Lightbringer, you may have to throw some caution to the wind and do your thing.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Sarryx will continue to back away from the enemies and continue his fiery assault on the enemies. 

[sblock=OOC]
Move to X11 (5' step)
Standard - 15 ft cone of fire - 4d6 damage, ref dc 20 for 1/2 - should catch 1, 2, & 3, I think (I forget how they work in 3.xe)

Sarryx 56/69
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 10, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]Ryan is invisible.  Can he tell if the skeleton that just attacked him seemed to be guessing where he is, or if it can see invisible things?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

[sblock=Kinem]
Actually, I just forgot that Ryan was invisible. My poor, poor old memory. At least the skeleton missed! lol. I will change the IC post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

*OOC: Round 2 complete above. I hope to get round 3 started when I get home from work tonight. 2 skeletons down, 4 remain.*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

A skeletal knight continues to press Donner, and wielding its blade with incredible skill, again penetrates the Stormlord's defenses...the blade sinks deep into Donner's abdomen, and blood flows from the wound. A moment later, Donner topples onto the trampled grass, passing out from pain and blood loss.

[NPC'd by DM] Esmeralda backs up against the manor's front door, but continues to direct the lightning flashing from the sky. The bolt strikes a skeleton squarely...the undead thing nearly falls from the blast, but stubbornly remains standing.

Ares rattles up above from the wind, so he chooses his most accurate spell that never fails him. He point his finger and three bolts of blue energy springs forth. Two strike the skeleton already staggered by Esme's spell, dropping it onto the wet ground, while the third missile strikes a different one of the undead, doing little damage.

"Ahhh, I knew I shoulda had more to drink before coming out here. Ares make yourself useful besides tickling their funny bones." Donner moves to the southwest, and casts a spell of healing. A blue-silver radiance discharges from his hands heals the wound across his chest.

[NPC'd by DM] Ryan again swings his greatsword, dispelling his invisibility. His blade strikes the skeleton once, but it is enough to send an arc of powerful electricity into the undead. It doesn't destroy it, but definitely gives it a moment's pause.

Completely outmatched by the skeletal warrior he is fighting, Ismark's defenses cannot keep up with the enemy's blade. The skeleton takes advantage of this, and deals the man a cruel blow, the sword thrusting through Ismark's body to come out his back. The skeleton gives a hollow chuckle and pushes the man off his sword...Ismark groans loudly and crashes to the ground.

The skeleton fighting Ryan slashes at the duskblade, but he is too nimble, and avoids the counter.

The angelic visage of Delkat opens its eyes, taking note of the positions of the abhorrent undead. "Yes, my goddess, it is time." He clutches his hand over the holy symbol emblazoned upon his breastplate and is quickly encapsulated in a warm glow, which bursts outwards in all directions, passing through all creatures and objects -- the living feel nothing beyond a momentary euphoria, but the dead are not so lucky...but then, Delkat feels an opposing darkness, fighting against the power of the sun that he channels. It seems the force of the darkness is just as powerful as his own faith, and when he looks again, non of the undead have been turned.

[SARRYX & KYRANVIK are up!]


*
Round 2 updated above. Round 3 in progress.

Initiative Count
22 Undead Warrior #2 - 5' step, longsword vrs Donner 24 (hit), damage 12
21 Esmeralda - [NPC'd by DM] 5' step, call lightning vrs UW6
20 Ares - [levitating, 20' elevation] cast magic missile: 2 vrs UW 6 for damage 2 and 4 damage and 1 vrs UW2 for 2 damage
18 Donner - 5' step, cast defensively: faith healing, healing 13 points
17 Ryan - [NPC'd by DM] - 5' step, greatsword + arcane channeling shocking grasp vrs UW5 18 (fail) / 22 (hit), damage 29 (14 + 15 electrical)
16 Undead Warrior #6 - reflex save vrs DC18 11 (failure), takes 18 damage from Esme's call lightning
07 Undead Warrior #3 - longsword vrs Ismark Natural 20 (threat), confirm 19 (critical), damage 25
07 Undead Warrior #5 - longsword vrs Ryan 10 (failure)
07 Sarryx - 
06 Ismark - [UNCONSCIOUS]
06 Delkat - turn undead: no undead turned
01 Kyranvik - 


PC Status
Donner 18/44, protection from evil in effect
Sarryx 56/69
Ryan 29/44
Delkat 50/50, consecrate in effect (12 hour duration), lesser visage of diety (6 round duration)
Ismark -33, UNCONSCIOUS
Esmeralda 25/25, call lightning (6 minute duration, 4 bolts remaining)

Opponent Status
UW1
UW2 -25
UW3 -9
UW4
UW5 -29
UW6
*


--- MAP ---


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

Nebten said:


> AoO against UW6 since Donner has a long spear.




*OOC: 5' steps don't normally provoke AoO...did I miss something here? Let's discuss in the OOC thread to keep form cluttering this one up so much. *


----------



## Nebten (Sep 13, 2009)

Ahhh, I knew I shoulda had more to drink before coming out here. Ares make yourself useful besides tickling their funny bones.

Donner will 5' step to Y11 and will cast on the defensive _Faith Healing. _A blue-silver radiance discharges from his hands healing the wound across his chest.

[sblock=Rolls] 
Cast of the Defensive: Faith Healing (DC: 16) (1d20+10=19) Donner is healed 13 hps.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2009)

Ares rattles up above from the wind, so he chooses his most accurate spell that never fails him. He point his finger and three bolts of blue energy springs forth. 

[sblock=Action]
Cast 3 magic missiles. He points the first to UW6, if it is not sufficient to bring him down he points the second one to UW6. If it is not sufficient to bring him down again, he fires the third on him, If he is already down, Ares points the others to UW2. [/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Sep 16, 2009)

Donner looks up in the sky to see if lightning is still in the air . . .


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin  Hp; 50/50  AC: 22/10/22*

The angelic visage of Delkat opens its eyes, taking note of the positions of the abhorrent undead.

"Yes, my goddess, it is time."

He clutches his hand over the holy symbol emblazoned upon his breastplate and is quickly encapsulated in a warm glow, which bursts outwards in all directions, passing through all creatures and objects -- the living feel nothing beyond a momentary euphoria, but the dead are not so lucky...


[sblock=OOC]
_Turn undead_ -- use 1/day Greater Turning (Sun domain granted power) so that all undead turned are destroyed instead of turned.  

Turn undead check (1d20+10=14, 2d6+11=16)

So, up to 8HD (6th lvl Cleric, +1 for Ephod, +1 for turn check) undead are affected -- 24HD (16*1.5) total turning damage.  (Invisible castle hates me!  a 4 for turn check?!?!?!?!)

Turn attempts: 9/10 Turning check (in Consecrate area) 1d20+10; 2d6+11 * (1.5)

Spells Prepared: (DC=14+spell level)
0th - (5) Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
1st - (4+1) Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Endure Elements(D)
2nd - (4+1) Deific Vengeance, Consecrate, Spiritual Weapon, Bull's Strength, Heat Metal (D) 
3rd - (3+1) Lesser Visage of the Deity, Magic Circle vs Evil, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (D)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

*OOC: I'm working to get this updated...I tried last night, and kept getting page load failures. And now EN World is working, but IC is down. It seems to always be something lately.*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

*OOC: Renau1g and Fenris, your PCs are up...*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2009)

Kyranvik turns and slams his flail into the skeleton standing behind him.

[sblock]
1d20+10=22, 1d10+6+1d8=13
manifest Hammer as a swift action PP 25/27
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

Sarryx will continue to utilize his draconian breath weapon and scorch the undead abominations. 

[sblock=OOC]

Standard - 15 ft cone of fire - 4d6 damage, ref dc 20 for 1/2 - should catch  2, & 3, I think (I forget how they work in 3.xe)

Sarryx 56/69
[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Sep 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

OOC - Rhun's on vacation in VEgas starting tonight so I think it'll be next week before an update.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2009)

*OOC: Yeah, sorry...I thought I'd have more time to post down here. I will get the game back on track tomorrow night, though. Thanks for your patience.*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

*Since I totally am lacking time lately it seems, I'm going to end this fight so we can get the adventure back on track! Sorry, guys...but from time to time, RL happens, right?*


Between the combined powers of the group, you finally put down the remaining skeletal warriors, blasting and pounding their undead bodies into chunks and pieces of bone. The rain continues to pour from the sky, washing the blood and grime of the battle from you as you pause to catch your breath.

All are tired, many of you are wounded, and Ismark lies bleeding in the grass. Whoever the blonde-haired man was, he has disappeared without trace into the mists, taking your companion Kay'El with him.


----------



## Nebten (Sep 30, 2009)

By the gods, I didn't expect that. Skeletal Knights here, and so many of them. With a powerful leader, by the lightning. This does not bode well. 

Was I the only one they seemed to be attacking? 

Without a second thought, Donner gentle holds onto his silver symbol while reciting a prayer. The bluish glow of his hand passes over the more severe wounds. 

Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+6=15) 
Delkat, would you mind stablizing our host?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 30, 2009)

Delkat curses the foul darkness of this land -- it was only when the area was flooded with holy energy that he realized how oppressive the native evil was.

With the undead scattered for the moment, he kneels quickly by Ismark, and offers a prayer to his goddess.

His hands begin to glow softly, and he places them upon the injured man's chest, infusing him with the gift of life.

[sblock=ooc]
Drop _Spiritual Weapon _for _Cure Moderate Wounds_. (2d8+7)
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Sep 30, 2009)

"What do you think happened to Kay'El? Why would they take him? What will they do with him?" Esme asks, for the first time her companions are seeing her shaken.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

As the power of Aditi flows from Drelkat and into Ismark, the man's eyes flutter open and he groans loudly. He blinks against the rain falling into his eyes, and his hands go to the now-healed wound in his abdomen. "What...what happened?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2009)

Nebten said:


> By the gods, I didn't expect that. Skeletal Knights here, and so many of them. With a powerful leader, by the lightning. This does not bode well.
> 
> Was I the only one they seemed to be attacking?




Kyranvik slaps Donner on the back. "Cheer up lad, I think they liked you" kids Ky as he smiles broadly.

"As for Ky'el, I have no idea, and no idea how to even begin finding him. Though I think it best if we get our host and ourselves inside before darkness falls."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2009)

Nebten said:


> By the gods, I didn't expect that. Skeletal Knights here, and so many of them. With a powerful leader, by the lightning. This does not bode well.
> 
> Was I the only one they seemed to be attacking?




"Next time you shouldn't advertise your beliefs so openly with the undead around" Sarryx deadpans, then points to the slash on his arm where the knights got him.



Queenie said:


> "What do you think happened to Kay'El? Why would they take him? What will they do with him?" Esme asks, for the first time her companions are seeing her shaken.




"As much as I want to chase after the man, especially with our ally in tow, it is more than likely rushing into a trap. If the man wanted him dead, he would be so, for now it seems like the best idea is to head inside and maybe get some answers" he replies


----------



## Nebten (Oct 1, 2009)

Donner looks at the scratch then chuckles.

What are you talking about? I'm not the one all doom & gloom ever since we got here. As for Kay'El, I wish him a swift death. Anything else that would be done to him would be . . . un-just.



Rhun said:


> He blinks against the rain falling into his eyes, and his hands go to the now-healed wound in his abdomen. "What...what happened?"




It appears your home has been assaulted again. Let's go inside before things get worse. Have you encountered such manner of creatures before?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2009)

Nebten said:


> It appears your home has been assaulted again. Let's go inside before things get worse. Have you encountered such manner of creatures before?




Ismark groans again and slowly climbs to his feet. While Drelkat's healing closed the worst of his wounds, the Barovian still appears to need some rest and healing. "No, no I've not seen such as those before. Normally, when the assault comes it is by massed zombies...dead Barovian's, brought back to like by The Devil's foul necromancy. He has others in his service though: wights, shadows, spectres. Strahd's resources are great." 

With a quick look around the grounds, Ismark steps up to the heavy, iron-banded, hardwood doors that form the front entrance to the place. He thumps his hand against the door several times, the knock's sounding out a pattern that are no doubt recognizable to those within.


----------



## kinem (Oct 1, 2009)

"Kay'El is dead.  I think we are all thinking the same thing so I'll say it.  We have to mentally prepare ourselves for the possibility of facing his corpse - in battle.

So, was that guy Strahd?  Ismark, tell us what you know of him.  Besides animating the dead, what other capabilities does he have?" Ryan asks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2009)

*Ares, tiefling wizard*

Ares floats back to the ground and mumbles
I hope for Key’el to remain dead.
He stands in the rear, waiting for the others to enter the house.

[sblock=DM]
Ares takes a bone and treasures it in his pack. Later he will grind it and save it for a future ceremony for Fraz-Urb'luu. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

Ismark shakes his head as you all wait for the door to open. You can hear the faint sounds of bars moving and locks clicking beyond the heavy wood. "That wasn't Strahd. I've never seen that man, but he was undoubtedly one of Strahd's servants. I will say more, once we are safely indoors."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Delkat*

"Quick, let us get inside." says the priest as he revives Ismark.

"I will heal you further once we are safe."

"Now, it appears I have two patients to look after -- yourself, along with your sister."

As he watches Ismark knock on the door,"Who else is here with you?"

"I had thought it was just you and your sister -- who I had thought was bed-ridden by her injuries?"

Looking towards the others,"It is a shame that we cannot pursue your fallen companion -- may Aditi watch over him in this dark place."


----------



## Nebten (Oct 3, 2009)

You know how nobles are, its not like they consider servants 'people.' Man after that, I could use a drink . . .


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2009)

Sarryx pulls closer to Ares, whispering "What is the likelihood that any of us were infected by the creatures we battled?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Sarryx pulls closer to Ares, whispering "What is the likelihood that any of us were infected by the creatures we battled?"




They were skeletons, so no disease from them, but you should ask the priest to wash your wounds with water and some healing herbs, their blades carried rust.
Ares replies
As for me, I was too high to reach, one of my special tactics, blast them from above, where they cannot reach you.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 6, 2009)

"Who else needs healing? I can help..."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> They were skeletons, so no disease from them, but you should ask the priest to wash your wounds with water and some healing herbs, their blades carried rust.
> Ares replies
> As for me, I was too high to reach, one of my special tactics, blast them from above, where they cannot reach you.




"Eh, if you glare at them hard they leave you alone as well. i'll teach you that one later Donner" says Kyranvik with a grin at Donner.


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2009)

"Well, I did take a scratch or two" Ryan observes.

ooc: hp 29/44


----------



## Nebten (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think your lazy eye counts Kyran. My lord, how many locks does this door have? It seems to take forever to get inside.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 7, 2009)

*Delkat*

"Once we are inside and safe, I will heal you all as best as I can," says the priest.

"Ismark, do you actually reside at this address?  It seems that those on the inside are not acquainted with you."
[sblock=OOC]

Spells Prepared: (DC=14+spell level)
0th - (5) Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
1st - (4+1) Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Endure Elements(D)
2nd - (4+1) Deific Vengeance, Consecrate, Spiritual Weapon, Bull's Strength, Heat Metal (D) 
3rd - (3+1) Lesser Visage of the Deity, Magic Circle vs Evil, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (D)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

"Tis just my sister and I that dwell here, since my father's death. Our servants fled into town, for fear of the attacks such as you just witnessed. Ireena is injured, and weak...but not completely bed ridden."

*OOC: More coming shortly. Sorry for the delays, but I normally post my IC updates at night, and I've had a lot going on lately.  *


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

The heavy door finally opens to reveal a once grand foyer, now showing considerable wear. The rich carpets are ratty, the fine tapestries and furnishings are threadbare and soiled, paint and plaster crumbles from the walls, and thick hardwood planks cover the broken leaded glass windows. Holy symbols of all sorts adorn the walls in large numbers. Laid out in state on a funeral bier is the silk-shrouded body of Kolyan Indirovich, Ismark's father. Incense burns nearby, the scent of fir and juniper helping to cover the smell of decomposition present in the chamber.



 

A beautiful, svelte woman in her early twenties holds the door open for you to enter, her raven black hair framing a pale, alabaster face. She is dressed in a fine black gown, a sign of her mourning, and a blood stained bandage covers a wound upon her neck. She possesses a delicate, exquisite beauty, and an air of subtle elegance.



 
[sblock=Credit]Credit to khimaereus at DeviantArt[/sblock]
Ismark enters, gives the woman a quick hug, and then waves you through the door. As soon as you've all passed the threshold, he closes the heavy portal, and proceeds to slide and drop a series a locking bars into place. 

He finishes, and turns to face you again. "Allow me to introduce my sister, the fair Ireena Kolyana."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 7, 2009)

*Delkat*

The scent of decomposition assaulted the priests sensory acuities as the door opened.

The _en masse_ plastering of holy symbols around the room was also not lost upon Delkat.

But, the priest is stopped in his tracks as he first beholds Ireena -- no where has he seen such a thing of beauty in all of his travels.  He stammers for words for a moment.

"Ismark, it is a tribute to you, and your sister's, strength of will that you both still survive in this land -- it is obvious that it has conspired against you and caused you both undue hardships for quite some time."

"Again, I feel for your loss of your father in such dark times."

As the priest takes in the visage of Ireena, Delkat's eyes cannot escape the wound covering on her neck.

"It is worse than I had thought."

Turning towards Ismark,"Now that we are safe, allow me to tend to your wounds -- after which, I must tend to your sister -- it is imperative that I attempt to determine what ails her, and affect a cure, or at least assuage her suffering in the short term."

Turning towards the others,"Who else among you requires my aid before I depart with our hosts?"

[sblock=OOC]
Delkat will use a CMW (drop _deific vengence_) (and CLW, (_divine favor_)if needed) on Ryan to bring him to full health.

Then will use CSW (or lower spell, depending on how damaged Delkat thinks he is) on Ismark to heal him.

Finally, he'll need to inspect Ireena to determine what ails her.

Spells Prepared: (DC=14+spell level)
0th - (5) Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
1st - (4+1) Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Endure Elements(D)
2nd - (4+1) Deific Vengeance, Consecrate, Spiritual Weapon, Bull's Strength, Heat Metal (D) 
3rd - (3+1) Lesser Visage of the Deity, Magic Circle vs Evil, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (D)

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

Sarryx steps forward into the room, his nose wrinkling in disgust at the smell in the room.

Seeing the woman, he says "What happened to you?" 

[sblock=OOC]
Sarryx is at 56/69 so he wouldn't mind some aid
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

The young woman frowns at Sarryx' question. "It's alright, Ireena," says Ismark, laying a gentle hand upon her arm. "You can tell them. They are here to help us."

Ireena sighs deeply. "I'm not really sure," she says, glancing at her brother. "I've had these awful dreams in which Strahd chases me. When he catches me, he kisses me and calls me "Tatyana." She raises a hand and pulls off the bandage covering her neck. "When I wake up, I find these..." Her lovely neck is marred by a pair of small wounds, obviously made by some sort of bites.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 9, 2009)

"Hrmm, did you wake up in your own bed? He visited you in a dream, but the bite was real? How could that be?" wonders Kyranvik


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ares*

I fear your dreams are real and your mind was trapped is some kind of personal fantasy ... or should I say nightmare, where things are not as they seem.
Ares shift his look from the pretty woman’s face to her pale neck and add.
I fear she might be infected by some kind of disease.
He turns to Ismark, his eyes radiating boo to the man but his voice is plain. Ares will not forget the incident outside, the man will pay in the future.
Who is this Tatyana your sister is speaking off?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 9, 2009)

Sarryx looks to their new ally, Delkat, and asks "If she has a disease can your god now cure her?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

Ismark and Ireena both shake their heads at Aries question. "I've not heard of anyone named Tatyana," answers Ismark.

Ireena shrugs at Kyranvik's questions. "Yes, I woke in my own bed, here in the manor. I have no explanation for what happened. Once our father died, the holy symbol that had been in our family's possession for centuries was stolen, and evil things began to besiege the town."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 12, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

The priest continues to try and not stare at Ireena, but finds it quite difficult.

_"Get a hold of yourself, man!  You're not in school anymore!"_ he says to himself. 

Turning to Sarryx,"I, um, would need to fully examine her to determine the nature of her injuries and/or disease, but if it was caused by the undead, there is a good chance that I can reverse it."

[sblock=OOC]

Healing plans in prior post's sblock.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

*OOC: Fully Examine? *


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 13, 2009)

OOC: Only way to be able to take 20 on that heal check is to be *thorough*.


----------



## Nebten (Oct 13, 2009)

OOC: As a health professional, full _disclosure_ is nessary to obtain the proper diagnosis. Then again you can't take 20 on Heal checks.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Delkat uses his knowledge of healing and his divine connection to Aditi to heal Ismark and his companions as best he can. It is the cleric's opinion that a good night's rest should have all of them back in peak condition.

He then proceeds to perform an examination of Ireena and her wounds.

[sblock=For S@s]
Delkat's examination reveals that Ireena is suffering from having her blood drained. 

*OOC: In game terms, she is suffering CON drain.*
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Just an FYI, nobody's going to be taking 20 on any heal check related to me 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 13, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

After his examination of Ireena, the priest asks for her to lay down on the sofa.

In a soothing voice,"Relax for a moment, and purge your mind of any harsh thoughts."

The priest kneels next to her and begins a prayer to his goddess.

"Goddess -- hear your supplicant's prayer -- lend me your light in this dark land -- purge the handiwork of the dead!"

His hands begin to glow with a shimmering, golden light.

He lays the hands upon Ireena on her neck and stomach, at which point the light infuses Ireena's body, causing her to glow briefly.

Afterwards, Delkat examines her neck once again to see if any change has been made...

"How do you feel?" he asks.

[sblock=Rhun]

Use as many turn attempts needed to restore Ireena's CON damage.  If the damage was caused by undead, I think this should work.  

Delkat has 9/10 turn attempts left for the day

_Spurn Death's Touch_ feat description:
As a Standard Action that does not provoke an Attack of Opportunity, spend one Turn Attempt to heal a
touched ally of one of the following:
1. Heal 1d4 points of Ability Damage
2. Remove a Paralysis effect
3. Remove a Negative level
You can only use this feat to heal ability damage or remove effects caused by an Undead creature.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

"Actually...I don't feel any different," says Ireena. And indeed, her skin is still just as pale as it was before Delkat's prayer.


[sblock=For S@s]
It appears the feat specifically says Ability *Damage*, which is different than Ability *Drain*. My reading of the vampire's blood drain is that it causes Ability *Drain* which is permanent. You'll need to use a _restoraton_ spell to fix it.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 13, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

The priest looked troubled.

"I see.  This was not what I had hoped."

"The bites have literally drained away your strength, which is something that I am unable to cure at this time."

"To make things worse, this Strahd, has taken an unhealthy interest in your, and perhaps thinks you to be someone else -- someone named Tatyana..."

He scratches his chin with his forefingers.

"Ismark, Ireena -- you say that the undead only come at night, correct?  Does Strahd ever come during the day hours?"

"If not, then it is imperative that you both remain under our protection during the evening hours."

Turning to Ireena,"I will not sugar-coat this -- if Strahd is able to continue his 'biting', I fear that he will kill you, or even worse, turn you into a vampire ...."

He shakes his head. 

"No.  I will not allow that to happen."

[sblock=Rhun]

::shakes tiny fist::


[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Oct 14, 2009)

It appears your god has forsaken you, lightbringer. =v)

Wouldn't it just be wiser to get them out of town? Or at least, we march on up to his castle and let him know that these good people will not be used for his sport.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 14, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

The man shakes his head.

"No, she has not forsaken me, but instead shows me that I do not yet know all there is to know about the undead which I hunt."

"This land -- its darkness -- the foul stench of decay -- it is a calling to me."

"I must *help* these people."

"The power that the undead hold in this land is unnatural and unholy.  I cannot rest until it is broken."

"As for your suggestion about marching directly into the castle -- I say we do that -- but during the light of day."

"Remember, first thing in the morning, we need to get Ismark and Ireena's father to the church for final rites and internment -- then off to the castle to see if this Strahd is truly a vampire and hides from the light of day."

After he makes sure that all of the others have had their wounds healed, he turns to Ireena and Ismark.

"Now, where are your bedchambers?  Do they have exterior windows?"

"I think it prudent to watch over Ireena while she sleeps, so that we can attempt to repel any intrusions, if milady has no objections."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 15, 2009)

"It sounds as though this Strahd will not take well to being rejected and would be angry at his forces being defeated, if indeed his sole purposed was not the death and body of our friend. In any case, we should expect further attacks this evening." says Kyranvik


----------



## Queenie (Oct 16, 2009)

"Do these dreams come every evening, lady? Also, what can you tell us about this family relic? It must have held such power as to be able to repel this..," she hesitates, unsure of the term, "_Vampire..._ for so long. Would any of your servants steal it from you? I'm curious as to how the relic remained here so long with your father then suddenly was stolen."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

While Ireena's bedchamber once had windows, the broken glass is now covered by the same thick wooden planks that cover all the windows in the house.

At Esme's question, the young woman responds, tears in her eyes. "Not every night, no. Only sometimes. As far as the relic goes, it was a powerful symbol of good. My father was able to use its power, but my brother and I were unable to bring its power to bear. So long as my father lived, it kept the evil at bay. But now, with him dead..."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

*Bump!?*


----------



## Queenie (Oct 26, 2009)

ooc: Sorry was at DC Gameday!

Esme gives out a long "Hmmmmm....," as she taps her full lips. "Do you have any more information about this relic? Perhaps some written family history? It seems this relic could be useful for us and finding out more about it would be most helpful in fighting this creature who seeks you."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

"The relic, called the _Holy Symbol of Ravenkind_, is a powerful amulet. I know little about it in truth, only that it is a potent relic of Light, able to hold undead at bay. Though obviously, it only works in the right hands." She frowns. "Unfortunately, it seems that it has likely fallen into the hands of Strahd's servants, and is lost to us."


----------



## Nebten (Oct 29, 2009)

"Ack! So he has something that could be his undoing. This is not a good omen. In any case, let us board up for the night and wait on any other possible assaults. Hopefully we can get one more repreve before meeting the lands' lord."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

*OOC: Any specific precautions you would like to take for the night?*


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2009)

With things settled a bit for now, Ryan introduces himself.  "We will safeguard you if we can, m'lady.  My name is Ryan."

He offers to take first watch, feeling unable to sleep.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 30, 2009)

ooc: no special precautions from me. 

"Lady, if you wish I will spend the night with you. I believe I am more prepared to defend against attackers than you are."


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2009)

"I don't think anyone should sleep in private quarters tonight.  We can move blankets into a common room and keep watch, like we do on the road."


----------



## Queenie (Oct 30, 2009)

"I agree with that, however, I would understand if the lady would prefer to keep to proper protocol and if that is the case, I can help with that. Or I wonder..." Esme looks the woman up and down for a long moment, "The lady and I do look somewhat similar and have the same build. What if we set a trap for these assailants?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2009)

All I need is approximately two candles to burn out while I’m asleep to feel refreshed. You will excuse me and I will go to lie down now. 
Ares says and rubs one of his rings


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2009)

Double post


----------



## renau1g (Oct 30, 2009)

Sarryx stretches and yawns, "Whatever we're doing, let's do it. I'm getting sleepy."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

It is after midnight when you hear the sound of low moaning coming from outside. At first you think it is only the wind, but it grows steadily louder. Then comes a heavy thudding upon the door, walls and boarded windows, as if a great many fists are pounding on the outside of the manor.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2009)

Kyranvik rouses himself. "Esme, it's for you" he calls out solemly. Still he rises and sets his mind for the coming battle. "I'll answer the door since the butler left" he says with a straight face. Ky heads to the door to await the assualt and his friends to get ready as well.

[sblock]
manifest 
Force screen 5 PP: +5 AC for An AC of 28
Biofeedback 4 PP: DR 3/-
16/27 PP
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Nov 4, 2009)

Esme rises from her restless sleep. "Lady," she says to Ireena with a gentle hand on the sleeping woman's shoulder, "Stay near me and I will protect you."

Esme closes her eyes and concentrates; pushing the banging and preparations of her friends out of her mind. 

[sblock] Esme is casting detect thoughts and trying to see if there are any sentient creatures outside. She will continue to concentrate to try to get some surface thoughts if possible. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 4, 2009)

ooc: If Ryan was awake/on watch at the time the banging starts, he is wearing his armor.  If he had been sleeping, he begins to hastily don his breastplate armor (1 minute), unless it looks like the door/windows/etc. will give within seconds.  If he had been sleeping and the door/etc. looks quite secure, he will ask for help to properly don his armor (2 minutes with help, 4 without).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

The pounding sounds continue, and a scraping and scratching joins them, as if something with mighty talons is trying to claw its way through the walls. The fortifications appear to be holding, at least for now.

Meanwhile, Kyranvik manifests his psychic power, while Ryan rushes to don his armor. Esme casts a spell, in an attempt to read the thoughts of any that might be outside.

[sblock=For Esme]
Esme detects the presence of a dozen sentient minds outside of the manse walls, each of which seems fairly intelligent (INT 13). Those that she can read the surface thoughts though, seem to have a one track mind: hunger, flesh, blood, eat, kill![/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Nov 4, 2009)

"Friends," she addresses the group while pulling out a small pouch of herbs she picked earlier in the day, "We are _greatly_ outnumbered and I am afraid to say whatever is on the other side of the door is hungry... for us... and also very intelligent. I suggest we prepare. And pray." 

Esme begins a chant to the nature gods for protection and strength for her and her party.

[sblock] Esme casts Bless on the party [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 4, 2009)

Sarryx angrily throws off the worn travelling blanket he'd been under and was once again glad that he slept with his rather light armour on. He rushes to the others and prepares for what he assumes is the upcoming battle.

"Well I always wanted to die in a cursed land" he hisses.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to the others in the main room. Prepare to unleash hell on any enemy that breaches the wall (i.e. ready line of fire 4d6, ref dc 20 for 1/2)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Sarryx angrily throws off the worn travelling blanket he'd been under and was once again glad that he slept with his rather light armour on. He rushes to the others and prepares for what he assumes is the upcoming battle.
> 
> "Well I always wanted to die in a cursed land" he hisses.
> 
> ...




"We ain't dead yet Lizzie." says Kyranvik helping Ryan on with his armor.

[sblock]
if we have time, Ky will manifest Expansion as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2009)

Ares place a magical barrier upon him (Mage armor) and address Ireena.
Do you have an open window on the second story or the attic that is directly above the door and is not barred?
I can target the enemy from there while the door holds!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

Ireena shakes her head. "No, everything is boarded!" 

As she speaks, Ismark joins you, strapping his sword belt to his waist. "Don't fret," he says. "The barricades have kept the zombies and ghouls at bay for several days. They should hold."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 4, 2009)

*Delkat*

"Milady, stay close." says the priest to the smokin' hot goth chick.

"It is a shame that there is no balcony or usable window -- if this swarm of creatures are the undead, there is a chance that I could disperse them."

He looks at Esmerelda,"Can you sense whether they are living or not?"

In the meantime, he hastily begins to put on various pieces of his armor.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 5, 2009)

Donner has the ability to sleep in his armor and did so. He assists Delkat equiping himself.

Donner then awaits steadfast at one of the main possible entrances. If any openning arises, he'll jab his longspear through a sizable hole.

Don't start blasting off spells just yet, who know how long it'll be before they get through, if at all tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

The pounding and scratching continues, the minutes ticking onward. Soon enough, a quarter of an hour has passed, then a half hour, and still the cacophony goes on without pause...


----------



## Queenie (Nov 5, 2009)

ooc: I cast bless on everyone assuming we'd be all hero like....  I don't think Esme would have let so much time pass or Ky who cast all those spells on himself would either...

"We are not seriously going to let these creatures continue to bang down the door here night after night, are we? Are we going to stand here like cowards?" She turns to Ismark. "Which back entrance would be the best for us to unboard so we can draw the creatures away from the house and fight them? We are here to help and so we shall help!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

*OOC: No worries on the spells and such. We'll say you didn't cast them. If you had decided to charge out the front door, than perhaps...*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

Ismark shakes his head at Esme's words. "Are you insane?" he asks her. "There is a horde of undead out there. How many do you think you can defeat? And what if the Devil Strahd and his more powerful minions are present?"


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2009)

"With the lady here to protect, it would not be wise to start a battle we could avoid.  Otherwise, I would agree with you, Esme.  If the door holds, perhaps we can track the creatures to their lairs in the morning."


----------



## Queenie (Nov 5, 2009)

Esme stands up taller and looks Ismark squarely in the eye. "Insane? Perhaps. But are we not here to help you? What help are we standing inside and cowering at the creatures that have infected this land? Perhaps if someone stood up to this evil sooner, you would not be in this predicament. I have faith in my companions that we will find a way to defeat these aberrations and maybe then you might get a peaceful nights rest."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Ismark shakes his head at Esme's words. "Are you insane?" he asks her. "There is a horde of undead out there. How many do you think you can defeat? And what if the Devil Strahd and his more powerful minions are present?"




"I would rather face Strahd here than in his own home. How long will your barricades last Ismark? How long will you stay trapped here in your own home. No. It is time for you to stand up to Strahd. To show him he does not rule here. That darkness cannot prevail. How many do I think I can defeat? As many as are placed in front of me. Ego? Hubris? No, merely confidence in myself and my companions." says Kyranvik as the warrior opens the door.

OOC: Rhun, assume my manifestations are in effect


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

*OOC: Fenris, your manifestations will be in effect.

For everyone else, please provide a list of preparations each PC is making before Kyranvik opens the door...*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

"You will die then," says Ismark to Kyranvik and Esme. He grabs his sister by the arm, and begins leading her upstairs. "Come, we shall take shelter above."


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2009)

ooc: Did Ryan have time to properly don his armor?

Ryan glares at Kyranvik as he draws his greatsword, planning to have words with him - if they both survive.  But right now, there is no choice but to focus on the enemy that is about to surge into the house.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

*OOC: Yes, plenty if time to don his armor.*


----------



## renau1g (Nov 5, 2009)

As Kyranvik moves to the door, Sarryx moves back towards Ismark intent on covering them while they retreat up the stairs, yelling *"Fools! You should have given Ares and I time to pepper them from above"*.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 5, 2009)

As he sees Ismark and his soon-to-be-ladyfriend head upstairs, the priest calls out,"Take shelter upstairs -- if the undead mass is too much, we will fall back inside."

"With some divine help, perhaps we can put a dent into the teeming mass of undeath that populates this land."

With a nod to Ireena,"Then I can resume my vigil to protect you from the devil Strahd...."

To the others,"The undead shall not stand before me and not quiver in fear!  We must take this fight to them!"


[sblock=OOC] Just a reminder that the _Consecrate_ effect is still active out the front door (duration is 2hrs/level)

As far as preparation, Delkat will don his armor and gear, then cast _Magic Circle vs Evil (60 min duration) _ upon himself.  Last action before heading outside will be to use a turn attempt to activate Sacred Vitality (10 round duration) upon himself 

Spells Prepared: (DC=14+spell level)
0th - (5) Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
1st - (4+1) Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Endure Elements(D)
2nd - (4+1) Deific Vengeance, Consecrate, Spiritual Weapon , Bull's Strength, Heat Metal (D) 
3rd - (3+1) Lesser Visage of the Deity, Magic Circle vs Evil, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Nebten (Nov 5, 2009)

Go ahead Ky, nobody is stopping you. Openning the door is not the best idea. After its not like castles open up their gates inviting the enemy in. Somebody go to the second story and look out to see what we are up against before we let all of Hades in here.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> As Kyranvik moves to the door, Sarryx moves back towards Ismark intent on covering them while they retreat up the stairs, yelling *"Fools! You should have given Ares and I time to pepper them from above"*.




"How much time did you need? We have been waiting here for half of an hour,  giving them time to gather more forces against us!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2009)

You are doing a grave mistake!
Ares calls
Do not open the door. This is the only defense we have against the hordes of the undead. This is their land, the night is their time and the living is what they look for. Who knows how much of them are out there, they do not know what mercy is, they do not soften before the fear of mortal eyes, they are driven by enormous evil that wishes only to destroy the living.

If the fate is to fight, let them break the door instead of spreading out a red carpet. Barricade the door with chairs, sofas and tables. Pour some fish oil on the floor for them to slip. Then we’ll target them from the stairs!
Ares is frustrated, his eyes glows in red.
At least give me some time to study some magic.
He back to the stairs, following Irenna and Ismark

[sblock=DM]
[*Since Ares slept for two hours and if times allows, he need to learn only 3 spells.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 6, 2009)

*Delkat*

The priest shakes his head.

"If we wait for them to knock in the door, then we will have no refuge from them!"

"It is more important to disperse them before they have penetrated our last line of defense -- once they have breached the perimeter of the house, we will have no where to go."

"I say we go out a back door, or balcony, or whatnot, so that we can either sneak up on them, or attack them from above."

"If given the chance, I think I can at least drive a large number of them away with the light of my goddess."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

The pounding and scratching can be heard from all about the manor, all windows and doors, on all sides. You would guess that you are probably outnumbered ten to one or more by the sounds coming from outside.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

1) I like them odds! 10:1 = we win in landslide
2) So, this place has no upstairs balcony(s) or access to the roof?
3) How about exterior windows that could be unboarded?

I might just go back upstairs and start the schmoozing of Ireena.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

[sblock=S@s]
That's *AT LEAST* 10:1 odds. 

There is a balcony on the second level off the back of the house, but the doors/windows leading out that way are barricaded with nailed wood. You would have to tear the barricades down to get out that way.[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Nov 7, 2009)

Esme sighs. "It seems we are too late and now we are very outnumbered. How should we proceed?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 7, 2009)

*Delkat*

"The balcony upstairs -- we should unbar it and then venture out onto it -- from the raised vantage point, we could affect some sort of offense against the teeming mass."


----------



## Queenie (Nov 10, 2009)

Edit: Fenris is a dork


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2009)

With everyone ready, Kyranvik opens the door.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 10, 2009)

Seeing that Kyranvik is going mad, Donner attempts to stop him from openning the door at this time. Donner will restrain him if he has to.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

Something of a scuffle breaks out in the foyer, as Kyranvik moves to open the door for the undead, and Nebten moves to stop him...


----------



## kinem (Nov 10, 2009)

"The balcony is worth trying" Ryan says as he moves to help Donner tackle Kryanvik.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking to Aries, Sarryx whispers "What is going on here? Does this Strahd possess the power to cause such madness? Regardless, we must be cautious of our 'allies' " as he takes another step up the staircase


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2009)

OOC: Since Kyranvik is size large currently, A) he would get an AoO on anyone closing with him and B) Get a size modifier to his grapple on top of his enchanced strength. I wonder if it isn't Donner who has gone mad  In any case, I am trying, desperately to move this game forward, and if others won't post in regular intervals, maybe this will spur them on. And as much as my party members think I or my character are mad, I do think we can take this threat on, and handily. Ky can hold a doorway against nearly any foe while our casters fling area affect spells past him and our clerics turn more away. But something must be done, the barricades will not hold forever. The best defense is a good offense, so let's go offend Strahd.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 11, 2009)

*Delkat*

The priest was confused -- on one hand, the undead were afoot, and that fact alone activated an instinct, almost primal, to put them down.

This warrior proposed to fling open the front door and have at them -- the only question on Delkat's mind was, could he withstand the onslaught?  Would they be able to shut the doors once opened, if things went astray?

He knew nothing of this warrior, since he had just met him the day prior, so he had no basis on which to evaluate his combat prowess.

But the priest was willing to give it his best -- as he could not sleep with undead walking free so near....


----------



## Queenie (Nov 11, 2009)

OOC: I was just trying to move the game along too. There was a long period of no posting / no actions and I didn't know the house was going to end up surrounded, obviously. It didn't seem to Esme that if we were there to help that we would stay locked up inside hiding all night, not without prior warning of just how bad the problem is.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2009)

*OOC: Alright, if you intend to fight, I need to know if any further healing was performed on the two remaining injured members of the party:

PC Status
Sarryx 56/69
Ryan 29/44

Also of the end of the fight with the Skeletal Knights, this is how I show the group's resources: 

- Donner had burned deific vengeance, protection from evil, faith healing, cure serious wounds
- Delkat had burned guidance, consecrate (still in effect out front), lesser visage of diety, his greater turning ability, and cure moderate wounds
- Emse had burned call lightning
- Ryan had burned shocking grasp, swift invisibility
- Ares had cast mage armor, levitate, disrupt undead and magic missile
- Kyranvik had used some power points (hammer x2)*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 11, 2009)

Seeing that the rest of the group was starting to warm to the idea of a full assault out the front door, the priest scans the group, looking for someone that could benefit from added strength of his goddess.

[sblock=OOC - updated prep] 

Who could use a _Bulls Strength_?  Ky?  

Will have used a CLW on Ryan, dropping _Divine Favor_.

As far as preparation, Delkat will don his armor and gear, then cast _Magic Circle vs Evil (60 min duration) _ upon himself.  Use a his Eternal Wand of _Magic Wea_pon on his morningstar (10 round duration), then his last action before heading outside will be to use a turn attempt to activate _Sacred Vitality _(10 round duration) upon himself.

Turn attempts remaining: 6/10

Spells Prepared: (DC=14+spell level)
0th - (5) Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
1st - (4+1) Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Endure Elements(D)
2nd - (4+1) Deific Vengeance, Consecrate, Spiritual Weapon , Bull's Strength, Heat Metal (D) 
3rd - (3+1) Lesser Visage of the Deity, Magic Circle vs Evil, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (D)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2009)

ooc: Delkat healed Ryan and Ismark in post # 434, ooc block.

Ryan is not opposed to attacking the undead but he is opposed to 1) doing in in melee when the party might be able to do it from a balcony, and 2) letting a single party member make the decision to start the battle when many other party members are against it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 11, 2009)

*Ares - Tiefling Wizard*

Ares do not have the strength to oppose Kyranvik or any of the other warriors in the group but luckily for him, he is smarter.
Ares stands at the end of the stairs, motioning Sarryx to join him. Somehow, the dragon shaman had a silent agreement with the wizard about reasonable stuff. He is ready to launch his attacks as needed, but he really hopes that things will not go wrong, then, he will have to be the smart one.

_*Ready action_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

*OOC: I'm hoping to get the next IC post up tonight. The way it is looking, it will be the start of combat against the undead horde.*


[sblock=For Fenris]
Hey Fenris, can you resend me the specifics of your psionic feats from that alternate source? I thought I had saved them, but I can't seem to find them. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Nov 13, 2009)

In the middle of this heated discussion among friends Esme suddenly stands very still, her eyes seem to go blank and a strange breeze surrounds her head, her hair moving around her face in a slow motion.

To Esme it is as if time is standing still and the future begins to play out before her eyes. She sees much battle and fierce fighting, and grimly much death, her friends and even herself falling to the undead horde outside, the never ending sea of evil. The fight valiantly and cheer their over victories but more come and more come. One by one they fall. Finally just she remains until she too falls. She lies on the ground bleeding and before black overtakes her she sees two glowing red eyes hovering over her and a dark laughter fills her ears.

"NO!" she cries out suddenly springing back to herself, scaring her companions. "We must not go out, we must stay inside! Fate has shown me our destiny if we venture into the darkness this night. There are too many now!" 

After her prophecy the tension in her body relaxes slightly, her breath comes out of her slowly and deeply; she seems to weaken as her vision fades from her.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 14, 2009)

Queenie said:


> In the middle of this heated discussion among friends Esme suddenly stands very still, her eyes seem to go blank and a strange breeze surrounds her head, her hair moving around her face in a slow motion.
> 
> To Esme it is as if time is standing still and the future begins to play out before her eyes. She sees much battle and fierce fighting, and grimly much death, her friends and even herself falling to the undead horde outside, the never ending sea of evil. The fight valiantly and cheer their over victories but more come and more come. One by one they fall. Finally just she remains until she too falls. She lies on the ground bleeding and before black overtakes her she sees two glowing red eyes hovering over her and a dark laughter fills her ears.
> 
> ...





Kyranvik has his hand on the main beam barring the door when Esme called out. The hair on his neck stood on end. He had heard this voice before. her feared it. He did not understand where these visions came from nor how Esme saw them, but after their long time together, he had learned that they were all too often terrifyingly correct. He listened with apprehension to the prophecy that came from Esme and stood stock still for a moment wrestling with his thoughts. He was a warrior, he burned to engage the foe to sweep away the resistance before him by strength of arm and discipline of mind. But he also knew Esme's prophecies were not without merit and that gave his pause. Pause enough that he sighed, and took his hand from the beam and replaced the other reinforcements he had removed. He then gives a primal scream towards the door, expressing his desire to fight, and in some small way challenging the hordes of evil outside to show the attackers that inside they were not afraid, they were not cowed. Inside they stood strong, and merely awaited the tactical advantage to make their counter-attack.

Kyranvik gives Esme a look that is hard to read before he stalks off to check the rest of the doors and make sure they are secure.

[sblock=Rhun]
I will dig those up for you this weekend Rhun
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

As Kyranvik stalks off, deeper into the manor, the state of tension in the foyer drops noticeably. The sounds of the undead siege continue against the doors, barricaded windows and walls of the house, but everything seems to be holding.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 17, 2009)

Donner goes to the second story and tries to get a view of what is going on outside.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

*OOC: Donner will need to tear down a barricade over a door or window to get a look outside. All portals are solidly blocked by tightly place wood planks, nailed into place.

Also, I don't know that I will get this updated today, but tomorrow night at the latest.*


----------



## Queenie (Nov 17, 2009)

Esme smiles as Ky stalks off, knowing how much strength it took to bring himself to not fight. She moves away from the door and cryptically says, "It has been destined." Without another word she slowly and silently moves across the room, up the stairs and returns to Ireena's bedroom where she promptly collapses into sleep.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 18, 2009)

Donner is not going to damage the fortifications. He'll just make period rounds then.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

*OOC: I don't have anything going on tonight, so I will get the next IC post up this evening.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2009)

*Ares*

You made a wise choice Kyranvik
Ares calls to the warrior from the second story. He then joins Donner to see if a one wooden plank can be pulled down to see what is going on outside.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 18, 2009)

Sarryx will join Ares and Donner upstairs


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Ares and Donner manage to pry a single small board from one of the upstairs windows, but looking out reveals nothing but a thick, gray fog that obscures their vision. They can certainly hear the low moans of the dead, and the continued scratching and pounding at the walls of the manor, though.

This continues for hours, until sometime before dawn. The sounds then suddenly cease, leaving the house oddly quiet.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> You made a wise choice Kyranvik
> Ares calls to the warrior from the second story. He then joins Donner to see if a one wooden plank can be pulled down to see what is going on outside.




"Wisdom cannot be judged until all the consequences are known. I have chosen to not act, whether that was wise or not will not be known for some time." replies Kyranvik.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 23, 2009)

Donner tries to get some rest then prays for his spells in the morning.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

You all take a few hours to get some rest once the noise stops, and rise late in the morning. The clerics say their prayers while the others go about their morning preparations. Ismark provides a poor breakfast of salt pork and hardtack, but while it may not taste like much, it is at least filling.

*OOC: Actions? What do your characters want to do at this point?*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 23, 2009)

*Delkat*

Although the priest was somewhat disappointed about the inability to destroy the undead menace, he didn't outwardly display it.

Once it became clear that no offensive was to be waged, he removed his gear and headed upstairs to set up his watch as close to Ireena as she permitted him.

He only left her side when needed to gain the amount of rest needed for him to clearly communicate with his goddess.

Once risen, seeing that the undead no longer congregate outside their door, he partakes in the spartan breakfast and then checks Ireena's condition once again, to make sure that nothing happened last night to her health.

After that is complete, he gathers Ismark,"We must take your father to the church for proper last rites and burial this morning."

He turns to the others,"Who else among you is willing to go with me to the church?"


[sblock=OOC]
Dropping _Spiritual Weapon_ for _Status_

Spells Prepared: (DC=14+spell level)
0th - (5) Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
1st - (4+1) Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Endure Elements(D)
2nd - (4+1) Deific Vengeance, Consecrate, Status, Bull's Strength, Heat Metal (D) 
3rd - (3+1) Lesser Visage of the Deity, Magic Circle vs Evil, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (D) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 23, 2009)

"I will go." replies Kyranvik.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

Sarryx will nod his ascent as well, he'll join the others. No need to split up in such a hostile land.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

By noon, you have left the house, both Ismark and Ireena accompanying your group. Ismark, Sarryx, Kyranvik, Ryan, Drelkat and Donner take places as pallbearers, carrying the heavy wooden coffin, while Ares, Esme and Ireena follow behind; a somber and poor funereal procession for a man none of you knew, but who probably deserved much, much more. 

The storm clouds still hang low overhead, though no rain is falling. The streets are quiet as you make your way slowly toward the church.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 28, 2009)

Esme breaks the silence. "Is there no priest here in town to have helped you put your father to rest?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 28, 2009)

With dozens of dead bodies banging at your door each night I guess that all the sane priests took their leave to more sunny places.
Ares remarks in sarcasm from the back.
wearing the symbols of good at this place is parallel to cover your body with honey and wait naked for the bears to come.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 29, 2009)

*Delkat*

"While the effort exhibited by the local clergy, if any, is far below my expectations, with the rampant exploits of the undead in this land, I will cut them some slack."

"I just hope that the local church, and, by proxy, the clergy, have been unaffected by the undead plight, I am less than optimistic that we will see living beings at the church -- as I would imagine that it would be a high value target by the forces of the undead."

He proceeds and does his best as a pallbearer.

As they near the church, he studies it for any signs of attack by undead -- smashed out windows (or boarded up windows), claw marks, scratches, etc.

He also can't help but keep checking out Ireena -- especially if she has the same hot black goth dress as last night on.


----------



## Nebten (Dec 1, 2009)

Donner's mood and affect are quite and brooding, much like the skies over head. He siliently fulfills his duty in escorting the former Bourgermaster of this land.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

"Father Danovich is the village priest, and has been for many years," says Ismark. "He was once a great champion of Light, but I'm afraid his mind isn't what it used to be. Not since his son was killed by brigands."

You turn the last corner and proceed out past the outskirts of the town proper, following the cobblestone street northwest toward the church. Soon, you spot the gray sagging edifice of stone and wood standing atop a slight rise, at the very roots of the great pillarstone of Ravenloft. In the dimness of the overcast day, you can see lights flickering within the church, through holes in the roof shingles.


----------



## Nebten (Dec 3, 2009)

Donner finishes with the procession and makes his final steps into the church. He assists to where the coffin needs to be placed for last rites. The warpriest then performs a small blessing and then takes his leave. 

This land is cursed. May your endevors find salvation. I hope to meet you all again along the river of life, but for now I must take a different stream. Good luck.

[sblock=OOC] I am resigning from the game. Thank you for the opportunity. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 3, 2009)

*Delkat*

The priest was somewhat stunned by the apparent 180 in course the other priest had just laid out.

He looked to the others, who had known him for longer than the past 3 days to gauge their reaction.

[sblock=OOC]

???

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

*OOC: I realize the pace of this game has been slower than I originally hoped for...I hope that isn't scaring people off. *


----------



## kinem (Dec 3, 2009)

Ryan is somber and silent as the group carries the coffin, thinking back on the night and about what must be done.

He is shocked at Donner's announcement. "My friend, what is this about?  You are a priest, and perhaps your god has given you another quest, but we could use your help here to say the least, if only for the next few days.

If you must indeed go, then I wish you the best."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2009)

The land broke his soul and this is understandable, he will not be the first to drop, for his sake, I hope he will find the way out of this land alive.
Ares remarks to the others as Donner takes off.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 4, 2009)

Sarryx looks to Ares and the others, "Hmmm, if even his god quivers in fear of this place, we are indeed in the right place." the draconic man commented as he gestured for the others to leave the cleric. Sarryx knew better than to try and force someone to change their mind. 

"Delkat, you are a priest of Light, perhaps you are best suited to take the lead in discussions with the priest here?" Sarryx comments as they reach the church.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 4, 2009)

OOC: I'm assuming we're still outside the church, right?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2009)

*OOC: Yes, still outside the church.*

The casket sits upon the large stone porch before the church's doors, and you watch as Donner takes his sudden leave of you, and heads back down the road and into the village. Soon enough, his form is obscured by the light mist that hangs in the air, and you turn your attention back to the matter at hand.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 5, 2009)

*Delkat*

The priest silently nods.

"Of course."

He looks to Ismark,"As this is your church, perhaps you could explain the customs to us -- should we leave the casket here, or take it inside?"

"Wouldn't the priest normally come outside if he saw a funeral procession approaching his church?"

"I find it odd that we are sitting out here, by ourselves, at this point."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2009)

Ismark smiles sadly at Delkat as Donner disappears. "I told you the darkness of this land holds sway over all...already one of your number flees, though there will be no leaving this valley for him. But enough of such things." The young warrior points at Delkat's holy symbol, the symbol of Aditi. "Certainly you know as much as I do, for this church is dedicated to the Light of the World, Aditi the Glorious." There is a hint of sarcasm in Ismark's voice, as you might expect from one who feels his goddess had abandon him. "But we should take the casket inside. Surely Father Danovich is within, and simply didn't see us approaching."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 5, 2009)

*Delkat*

"Foolish me -- for I did not even recognize the house of my goddess..."

He turns to the others,"Let's bring him inside."

Delkat then returns to his position on the casket and raises it with the others.

He looks around to see those not currently busy carrying the casket, and asks them to open the doors ahead of them.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2009)

Ireena and Esme pull open the great (if shabby) doors of the church, as the rest carry the casket inside. It is dim as you enter the narthex, lit only by the lamps ahead in the nave. It is here that you put down the casket. From somewhere ahead comes the sound of low chanting, and you proceed further into the church toward this sound. You pass by four old, cracked wooden doors (two to your left, two to your right) that line the processional on your way into the church proper.

The nave is in shambles. Overturned and broken benches litter the area, and broken glass and pottery is visible here and there. The shoddy-looking rafters and holes in the roof overhead clearly show the poor state of repair that the church is currently in, though it must have once been a grand place of worship. A few candles and oil lamps flicker here, casting their dim illumination about.  

The chanting continues ahead, coming from the chancel, where in the dim light you can barely make out what looks to be an altar and a humanoid form praying before it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 6, 2009)

*Delkat*

Delkat turns to the others,"This doesn't look good."

He couldn't believe how the house of Aditi could have been brought so....low.

"This is much worse than I had thought."

"I was unaware, as you might have noticed, that my goddess even shed her radiance in this land -- or at least, attempted to."

Delkat then tries to understand the chanting coming from ahead, before moving further into the church.

[sblock=OOC]
Listen check to hear chanting?
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 7, 2009)

"It seems even the gods have abandoned this place, first the undead resist the light of Aditi and now this fate befalls the temple. This is rather ominous. Can you make out what the chanting is Delkat? Are you aware of any rituals of your faith that would require such chanting?" Sarryx whispers to the priest.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2009)

While the voice is low and hoarse, the words being spoken are in the common tongue. Delkat recognizes the words as a prayer to Aditi, beseeching her for aid and protection against the darkness.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 7, 2009)

*Delkat*

"From what I can gather, he is asking for assistance against the darkness."

"I'd hate to interrupt him, but we have no choice," says Delkat as he runs his fingers absent-mindedly on the edge of the coffin.

He calls out to the other priest,"Hail, fellow disciple of the sun, our goddess has sent me to this land to aid thee in pushing back the darkness!"

"We have brought the body of the late-burgomaster, so that he can finally be put to rest -- can you aid us in this endevour?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2009)

The chanting ceases at Delkat's call, and the form near the altar shifts. "Is it...is it day?" The man's voice is hoarse and dry, and you guess that he must have been praying all night, or longer.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 7, 2009)

*Delkat*

"Of course -- it is day -- the sun has risen!"

"Aditi strains to pierce the clouded veil of this land once again -- although it may not happen today, you can be sure that *it will *happen."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 7, 2009)

Ares follows without saying a word, his eyes penetrating the dark corners with the reason to receive as much of information he can gather from the once glorious place and the now, ruined and miserable shrine of good.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2009)

A worn, haggard looking man makes his way forward, out of the dimness. He is gaunt and lean, as though he eats little. While only middle aged, he looks much older, with wispy hair of white coloration, and prematurely aged features. His once fine robes of burnished orange are dirty and tattered. Only the symbol of Aditi, the winged sun, worn about his neck is clean and polished.

[sblock=For S@squatch]Delkat notes that while the winged sun of Aditi is normally depicted with eagle or hawk-like wings, the symbol about Danovich's neck appears to have been made with the wings of a raven instead.[/sblock]

"The sun no longer shines upon these accursed lands," he answers, "And the darkness that holds sway here is mighty indeed. Only my nightly prayers have kept the evil at bay within this sanctuary."




*Father Danovich, priest of Aditi*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 7, 2009)

*Delkat*

"It is a testament to your will that this church still stands."

"I offer all of my services to you, as a fellow priest of our goddess."

"Together, we shall bring some light into this land."

"We have much to discuss, but as you can see, the Burgomaster requires his final rites and a proper burial.  Ismark and Ireena have housed the body for some days, at their manse, as they have been beset by the walking undead."

The priest's spirits were somewhat buoyed by the appearance of another of his order.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

"The walking dead roam freely these dark days. The church barely stands, and only the altar remains unprofaned." Danovich shakes his head sadly. "My strength fails, and it is only a matter of time before I can no longer maintain my nightly vigil." It is clear that the priest is weak, both physically and in spirit. "But the Burgomaster, dead? This is sad news....Kolyan Indirovich was one of the few willing to stand against the rising tide of evil. We should see to his burial, immediately."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 9, 2009)

*Delkat*

"We have much to discuss, my new friend, but first, let us attend to the matters at hand."

He gestures towards the casket.

"Since you were his priest, I think it is only right that you lead the service."

"Please proceed when ready."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2009)

There is much work to be done prior to the actual burial ceremony, including digging a hole for the casket. Father Danovich leads you out behind the church where a large cemetery sprawls. Amazingly, you find this place quiet and peaceful. 

Danovich provides shovels, and you set to work. One the grave is dug, Danovich performs a short service, similar to others that Delkat has attended, lacking only the sun and full scape of ceremony that would be found in a more grand setting. Still, it is a peaceful and dignified service. Both Ismark and Ireena stand like statues during the ceremony, unable to shed any further tears for their father.

With the service ended, you fill in the grave. Only a blank piece of rough granite and the freshly disturbed dirt are left to mark the place when the Burgomaster now lies.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2009)

While the others mill about Ireena and Ismark, offering final condolences, Father Danovich moves away from the grave site, a bit further into the lichyard. He motions for Delkat to follow. "A private word, brother-in-light?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 11, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

He looks to the older priest,"Of course, my friend."

He then follows Father Danovich away from the others so that they could speak more-privately.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2009)

[sblock=For Delkat/S@squ@tch ONLY]
The Barovian priest leads Delkat some fifty or sixty feet away from the rest of the group, before he stops to speak. He keeps his voice low, to ensure he is not overheard. "I do not know what you plan to accomplish here, but if it is to seek out the Count, then I find it best that I offer you what counsel I can. You obviously know that he has shown an undue amount of interest in Ireena. While I don't know why, I can tell you this: She is NOT the natural daughter of Kolyan Indirovich." He pauses to scratch at his wispy white beard. "Kolyan found her near the base of Ravenloft's pillarstone, at the edge of the Svalich Woods when she was just a tiny girl. She had no memory of her past, and Kolyan, bless his heart, took her in and raised her as his own."

Danovich locks his eyes with Delkat, and clutches him by the arm. "You will surely not overcome Strahd Von Zarovich by strength of arm alone...many have tried, and failed. I know, for their bodies rest all around us here. He gestures at the many unmarked headstones in the graveyard. "It is said that Strahd took meticulous notes in the days of old; there is a book, called the Tome of Strahd...if you can find it, you might find therein some hint of his weakness. It is said the book was once kept in the castle's library, but that was years and years ago."[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 11, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

[sblock=DM]
"Father, upon my arrival in this land, even I did not fully understand my plan."

"At first, to be honest, was to trace my roots, as I found some old piece of text in an old tome that perhaps my family was from this place."

"But, after I saw the undead walking freely, without regard to the rays of the sun, my plans have been somewhat altered."

He grimaces.

"You've been here all of your life, correct?"

"When did this *begin*?"

"For how long has the golden light from the heavens been shut out?"

He shakes his head.

"It is a tribute to your will that the church still stands."

"I wish that there was some way to keep the foul evil of this land from possibly desecrating this graveyard and using these souls to rise up and live on in undeath, but Aditi has not graced me with that yet."

He pauses as he considers what Danovich has told him regarding Ireena.

"I examined her last night, and attempted to assuage her poor health -- but the means to heal her escape me at this point."

"I fear that another 'visit' from Strahd will finish her off, and then she will become his mindless spawn.  And Aditi only knows what his plans for her are after that..."

"Their house is under attack each night by hordes of undead -- clawing at walls, windows, and doors."

"I really don't know how much longer they can hold out."

"Have you ever seen Strahd out during the daylight hours?"

"If not, perhaps an infiltration of his castle could occur during these times with unfettered access?"

"Oh, I forgot for a moment -- what relevance is this pillar of Ravenloft in the Svalich wood?  Is this some holy site?"

He shakes his head.

"This land has already taken two of the people over there -- we lost one last night to possibly some lackey of Strahd, while we lost another just at the steps of the church today."

"Who are Strahd's allies?  Are the lycanthropes in league with him as well?"

"By the way, your holy symbol -- it has wings of the raven on it, correct?  How did that come to be?  I've never seen any scripture about that."

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 12, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

[sblock=dm]
boo-ya!
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Dec 15, 2009)

Esme says a few quiet prayers of her own over the gravesite, finishing with a flourish of herbs thrown over the fresh earth. She turns to her companions.

"This has certainly been an odd day. I wonder where our road will take us next. What say the rest of you? Will you be following Donner's lead and departing or shall we stay and figure a new path? It seems the enemy Strahd is more powerful than we are but we are not without our own strengths and cleverness."


----------



## kinem (Dec 15, 2009)

Ryan bows respectfully.  He's not much of a praying man; he assumes the gods don't need his permission to take action.  Where were they last night?

"The enemy seems numerous and powerful" Ryan admits. "If it were but us and Ireena's family at risk, I might say that we should all leave, taking Ireena to possible safety.  But the other villagers too need protection.  We have no choice but to take the fight to the enemy, now in the daylight when the undead may be weaker.  I will stay, and I hope the rest of you will help.  We just need more information - where to go and how to fight this Strahd."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2009)

*Ares*

Now that we have been noticed by the land and the land’s ruler, leaving is not an option, unless you want to depart to the other world and return as a bag of bones to hunt the place.
I will not be surprised to meet Donner in the future again, as undead.
Ares replies to Esme
We have only on choice, to deal with the land


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

*OOC: My goal is to get the next posts up tonight. Sorry for the delays.*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2009)

[sblock=For S@squ@tch]
"I shall answer your questions as best I can," says the priest wearily. "I have indeed been here all of my life. Nobody leaves this place...they say the mists that surrounds the valley chokes those that try. And there has always been a darkness here, going back centuries, but it has only gotten worse in the last few years, since Ireena has come of age. I know not her link to this, only that Strahd wants her. If your examination of her proves accurate, then you must do all in your power to keep her safe from him. If she should fall under his sway..." Danovich trails off, leaving Delkat to guess at the possible implications.

"There is no place left in the valley that you can regard as a safe haven, not even the church. Should the devil Strahd marshall his strenght, he can break what strength remains here. And all of the buildings in the village have been beseiged, though they may keep the undead at bay temporarily. I have never seen the Count during the hours of daylight, but that is not to say he cannot move about during the day, or that he doesn't have agents to act in his stead. While the lycanthropes despise him, they cannot stand against his power, and thus do his bidding."

The priest motions over his shoulder to the nearby mountains...not far away from you is a massive pillar of rock. Atop this unclimable pinnacle, a thousand feet above, you can dimly make out the great silhouette of Castle Ravenloft. "The Pillarstone of Ravenloft is merely the name of the rock upon which the castle sits. It is unclimbable. The only path to the castle lies along the road that takes you through the mountains."

At Delkat's final question, Danovich smiles and grasps his holy symbol in one hand. "This valley was sacred to the Sun Goddess before the Von Zarovich's settled here...and even after. And the raven was the symbol of the Barovian people. It is simply a merging of our beliefs and our pride of ancestry...a local thing."

"And, though it may be of secondary concern now...if you truly do plan on tracing your roots, the castle is probably your best bet. The library there is full of books and tomes; perhaps there is something there to help you discover your lineage."

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2009)

Ismark shakes his head sadly at Ryan's words. "Not so easy to leave, or so I am told. Rumor holds that once you have entered this valley, you can never leave. The mists will choke the life from you should you try..." He shrugs. "I've heard that the Vistani come and go as they please, but that may just be a rumor. There encampment lies along the road to Castle Ravenloft. If you plan on challenging the devil Strahd, the castle is your destination."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 18, 2009)

"I know I would not relish tackling such a foe that can control the undead with such ease knowing a bit more about him. Do you think the Vistani know anything that may help us?" Sarryx asks Ismark


----------



## kinem (Dec 18, 2009)

"Are these Vistani servants of Strahd, his victims, or both (being forced to serve)?" Ryan asks Ismark.

"In any case, it looks like we must head to the castle."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 19, 2009)

*Delkat Kraylin*

[sblock=DM]
"To the castle it is then -- it seems this library that Strahd keeps might hold the answers to many questions...."

"Do you happen to know where in the castle this library is located?  Have you ever been inside the castle?"

[/sblock]

The priest walks back towards the others, with Father Danovich nearby.

In a somber tone,"It seems that my path leads to the castle."

"I cannot ask you to put your lives in jeopardy, but I would welcome the company."

"If you plan on accompanying me, it would serve us best to only remain in the castle during the daylight hours, or what passes for standard daylight hours in this land."

Once they finalize who is going and who is not, Delkat will offer a prayer to Aditi,"Oh Goddess -- keep watch over these two so that I may aid them at a time when they are in need."

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Status_ -- on Ireena and Ismark, 6 hr duration
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 19, 2009)

*Ares*

If my destiny is to fight the devil Strahd, I will do it, for my mother’s memory.
Ares say to Delkat and turn to the others.
The gypsies that call themselves the Vistani may know the way of the land and how to deal with it. Tales speak about their elders who can read the future by looking at your eyes.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2009)

[sblock=For S@s]
Danovich has never been inside the castle, so know not where the library is within.
[/sblock]

"We don't know if the Vistani serve Strahd or not. They seems to come and go as they please, and worry not about the devil's undead, so perhaps they do serve him." Ismark nods at Ares. "Ares is correct. It is said that the leader of the gypsies, Madam Eva, can tell a man's future."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 21, 2009)

"I will go, I would hope Esme would as well, though I will not speak for her." says Ky


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2009)

"Our path now is clear I think.  First we talk to the Vistani, and learn what we can from them.  If we can enlist their help we will.  Then on to the castle."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 21, 2009)

"Only during the day, so that cuts our time down considerably. Best be off to see these gypsies while we still can" Sarryx comments.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 21, 2009)

*Delkat*

"Let us be on our way then -- do you know where the Vistani reside?"

"First, we need to escort Ireena and Ismark back to their manse."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

"I can tell you how to find the Vistani...their camp is easy to find," says Ismark. He looks at Ireena, and then back to the rest of you. "Let us get back to the manor, and I can give you directions from there."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
In that case, Delkat would have held off on casting _Status_ on Ireena and Ismark until they leave the manse for the Vistani.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

[sblock=S@s]
No worries on the spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Dec 24, 2009)

"Are we done with the priest here then?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 24, 2009)

*Delkat*

"For now, I think we should allow Father Danovich some rest, as he has had a long night."

Turning to the fellow priest,"If you are in need of my help later today, do not hesitate to ask -- Ismark and Ireena should know where I am."

Once they head out back towards the manse,"Ismark -- is there a way that you could modify some of the barricading on the second floor so that we could get out onto a balcony this evening, if need be, to confront the undead without having to get too close?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2009)

Ismark shrugs at Delkat's question as the group makes their way back to the manor house. "We could certainly make it so you could get out on the balcony," says Ismark. "But then you'll only be inviting attack by the Count's flying servants." He shakes his head. "In all honestly, if you really are planning on fighting the count and his minions, you might be best taking the attack to him."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 31, 2009)

*Delkat*

Delkat shakes his head, and scans his memory for any knowledge of flying undead.

"Well, I was not aware that he had flying servants as well.  That would definitely make things much worse for us."

"Strange, I did not seem to remember any of the flying creatures last night, but perhaps I was just distracted."

"But you are correct -- we must directly confront those within the castle."

[sblock=OOC]
Gypsy's then castle, correct?

Lets get it on!
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 5, 2010)

Ky had been silent for much of the time at the church. This was all strange and odd to him. He was processing it, mulling it all over. Still he was steadfast his in desire to stay and fight. 

"yes, let us go and visit these Vistani, see if they can give us any advice. As for the balcony, I agree with Ismark that we should limit our exposure to these things. If only ground based, the balcony works, even for say me to get to them, but if they fly, or climb..... Best to cut the poison out at the root rather that tearing off leaves."


----------



## Queenie (Jan 6, 2010)

Esme nods at all that has been said. "I am wary of these gypsies and where they get their powers from, so we must take heed and be careful of what we say and do, as to not give away our intentions. If the good priest has no more need of us then we should go prepare and rest for tomorrow brings the next part of our journey.

How far to the Vistani then?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

"Not far. Follow the southwestern road out of town. It will curve around to the west, and shortly thereafter there will be a fork. Take the north fork, and you will find the Vistani camp soon after. No more than a mile from here." With directions provided, and Ismark and Ireena safely barricaded back in the manse, you make ready to travel to the gypsy camp.

You take the southwestern road, and leave the town proper over an old wooden bridge that spans the fast, ice blue waters of the River Ivlis. You continue on along the road, entering the thick forest that fills so much of the valley. After a short time the road suddenly splits north and south, both paths leading deeper into the forbidding Svalich Woods. The fog grows thicker, obscuring your vision, and a cold autumn wind whistles down the northern lane. Dead brown leaves rush about. There is no sound, beside that of wind and leaves.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 7, 2010)

*Delkat*

"Well, Ismark told us to take the northern fork in the road, so into the fog it is."

Delkat then closes his eyes for a moment, drawing upon his connection to Ismark and Ireena, sensing their location and status.

He then reopens his eyes and beckons the others to follow along the road to the vistani camp.


----------



## kinem (Jan 7, 2010)

"Indeed.  It's too bad we didn't think to ask Ismark where the other fork leads, but I guess it doesn't matter.  I wonder if the horde of undead comes this way every night."

Ryan checks for signs of heavy recent passage on the main trail and both forks.  In any case, he soon moves on with the rest of the party.

ooc: search +2, take 20


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

Delkat senses that the siblings remain in the manor house, and are unharmed.

Ryan sees that both forks of the trail receive traffic. The northern fork is all foot traffic, whereas the track south shows foot traffic, animal traffic (horses), and even the marks of cart or carriage wheels.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 9, 2010)

Ares tight his hood around his head and curse quietly the luck that brought him to this land. 
"I wonder if the Vistani that brought us the letter in Dunfield and the one we saw lying dead in the woods are members of this camp?"

When the group arrives to the fork, Ares decides it is a good time to cast a protection spell. A black whirlpool surrounds him for a moment and fades, leaving a glittering sparkle in front of the mage. [Mage armor].


----------



## Queenie (Jan 9, 2010)

"Ismark mentioned that these Vistanti may be servants of Strahd, how else could they live in these lands unharmed. How do we want to try to get the information we need from them? Approaching them friendly and seeing what we walk into may be our only option as we don't have information to do otherwise."


----------



## kinem (Jan 10, 2010)

"We should find out soon enough.  One thought that just occurred to me ... we must be careful not to accept any food or drink from the Vistani.  You know why.  They might seem friendly and refusing might risk insulting them, which is why I am mentioning it now.  Accepting may seem like a good idea at the time; don't take that risk."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

You turn and head down the north folk, as per Ismark's instructions. The fog is thick, and the trees press in closely here, making the road more of a well-traveled track rather than a true road. All is quiet, at first. 

After a couple of minutes, you begin to hear voices ahead in the mist. It is still faint, but sounds as though several people are singing.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 14, 2010)

Sarryx looks to the others, "Should someone sneak forward to see what that singing is? I wouldn't expect to hear that in this place"he asks


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2010)

"Perhaps these Vistani are my kind of people after all" Ryan says.  He tries to listen to the music, wondering if he recognizes it or could play along with it, in case an opportunity should arise for a bit of 'mandolin diplomacy'.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

As you approach closer, the music becomes more clear, though you cannot make out the words, which are sung in a language that none of you understand. The vocals are soulful and declamatory, despite the fast pace of the song. And now you can hear hand-clapping and the notes of a panflute accompanying the music. The source cannot be far away now, perhaps a couple hundred feet further on along the track.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 15, 2010)

*Delkat Kraylin*

Unable to understand the music or language, Delkat began to be on edge.

His morningstar hanging from his belt, he reaches into a side pocket of his haversack and withdraws a scroll tube.

[sblock=OOC]
Withdraw scroll of _Silence_ from haversack, in case music becomes nasty.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2010)

You continue on, and after a few minutes more the canopy of mist and branches overhead suddenly gives way to black clouds boiling far above. There is a clearing here, off to your right. Dry, brittle grass rustles in the biting wind driving down from the Balinok Mountains. On the far side of the clearing are many colorful wagons, parked on the banks of a wide pool formed by the river. A dozen brightly clad figures surround a large, roaring fire. One sings, while another plays the panflute, and the rest clap their hands and add their voices here and there. The mournful tones of the song mix meekly with the moaning of the wind. 

The road continues on past the camp.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 16, 2010)

Sarryx watches the people with a mix of apprehension and admiration, what kind of people to survive outside in such a dismal place and still find the energy to play music.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 17, 2010)

"The gypsy are a people not like ours, their ways may be foreign to us, more free. Let us approach but be cautious."

Esme will lead the way if no one else takes the lead.


----------



## kinem (Jan 19, 2010)

Ryan approaches the Vistani along with Esme.  Unsure whether it would be less appropriate to draw his mandolin or his sword, he opts for neither.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 19, 2010)

Delkat follows along behind Esme and Ryan towards the gypsies, planning on letting the others take the lead in speaking with these brightly colored, yet dirty, hippies.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 21, 2010)

*Ares*

Ares follows the others to the camp. He wants to hear what the others have to say.
The gods gave humans one mouth and two ears – meaning, talk less and listen more.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 21, 2010)

Sarryx will stick with Ares.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2010)

The Vistani stop their music as they notice you approaching. One of them, more gaily colored than the rest, and wearing much in the way of gold and silver jewelry, steps forward past his companions and doffs his wide brimmed hat at you. He greets you in the lilting, accented speech that you have come to associate with the Vistani people. "Ah, well met travelers! Will you join us around the fire? We have bread, and wine, and song!"





*The Gypsy Camp*


----------



## renau1g (Jan 21, 2010)

"Certainly, although I must confess I'm surprised to hear such sounds as the music coming from this dark land" Sarryx says


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2010)

"Bah," says the gypsy leader, waving his hat at Sarryx words as if shooing them away. "Certainly there is a taint upon this land, but one cannot spend his life huddled behind barred doors, in silence, scared that something ill might befall him." He places the feathered hat back upon his head, and adjusts it so it fits just right. "No, it is our song, our life, our virility that keeps the darkness at bay."


----------



## kinem (Jan 22, 2010)

"I like your attitude" Ryan admits to the gypsy "and perhaps I could even join in the music, with my mandolin, for I would be honored to learn new songs from you.  We just ate breakfast though, so no need to offer us food or drink.

But I must ask - what we have seen stalking this land is not some merely nebulous darkness or some weight on the soul - though there is that too - but, well, hordes of quite physical undead.  How do you get them to leave you alone?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

"The power of Vistani magic is great," says the man in response to Ryan's question. "And Madam Eva, our spiritual leader, wields it better than any." He smiles, and glances around at your group. "Indeed, it was fated that you would come to our humble camp. Madam Eva foretold of it."


----------



## kinem (Jan 28, 2010)

_Necromancy?_

"Fascinating" Ryan replies. "What else did Madam Eva say about us?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ares*

A diviner and a fortune teller I guess.
Ares replies quietly to no one in particular.
Interesting...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 29, 2010)

*Delkat*

The mans words began to cause Delkat's stomach to churn slightly.

Necromancy.  

Walking undead.

Unfettered group of people.

This just did not sit well with Delkat.  

Perhaps these people were in league with the undead?  It just made no sense to the priest as to why these folks would not be assaulted by them.

He was curious to meet this 'spiritual' leader.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2010)

"Madam Eva has much to say. You wish to see her, yes?" He turns, waving his hand for you to follow, as he begins to lead you toward a large and brightly colored silk tent at the rear of the camp, near the banks of the ice-blue pool. "Yes, speak with Madam Eva you must."


----------



## kinem (Feb 6, 2010)

Ryan had been careful _not_ to suggest a meeting with the powerful and possibly hostile spellcaster, but figures that it was probably inevitable all along.

So he follows and heads into the colorful tent.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

The leader of the gypsies stops at the largest and brightest of the tents. He grabs a flap and pulls it, opening an entryway into the tent beyond. All appears dark and dim within, and you catch a faint scent of clove and ginger. "Madam Eva is waiting. Please, enter."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 10, 2010)

Ares is anxious not to speak with her but hear her so he enters into the tent.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 11, 2010)

Esme steps forward, peering into the darkness. "Good evening, Madam Eva, is it? We've been told you wish to speak with us."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

*OOC: I appreciate your patience, and I hope to have this game back on track by the weekend. Thanks for bearing with me.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 24, 2010)

*Delkat*

The priest follows the woman and others into the tent.

He knew enough to allow the others to lead the discussions inside the tent, as gypsy's were not his area of expertise.

Upon entering, Delkat quickly scans the tent for anything of interest or note -- possible clues as to the resident who lives there.

OOC: Spot +4?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

OOC: Guys, real-life has really been kicking my butt lately. My workload has increased at the office, and outside of work it seems that I am remaining consistently busy as well. I don't want to end this game, so I am going to just put it on "hold" for the time being. Hopefully I can pick it back up in a few weeks or so, if everyone will still be interested then?


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm definitely interested. However, I am having some pretty major surgery March 25th and don't exactly know when and how much I'll be online afterward. So I'll just have to take that as it comes. Hopefully the game will be starting up then!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 8, 2010)

No! This is an outrageous. I demand that you quit your job Rhun and focus you life on the game. 

I will wait patiently master Rhun.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
NO NO NO RHUN!  I need my ravenloft fix!  This just won't do!  

Hurry back.  I understand. 

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 9, 2010)

ooc: I understand. I'll be here.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 10, 2010)

OOC: No sweat Rhun. I will be here when you get back.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2010)

Things are slowing down for me (I think), and I'd like to try to get this game back on track. However, I'd like a post from those that are still interested in playing, and who are committed to posting at least a couple of times a week.

I believe there should be six of you. If anyone is NOT interested in continuing (Ryan, I know you are trying to move away from 3.x), just let me know. I'd rather not force anyone to play if they really don't want to. 

Let me know.

S@squatch - X
Renau1g
Strahd Von Zarovich - X
Kinem - X
Queenie - X 
Fenris - X


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
If the others keep going I think I'll allow Sarryx to be taken by the dangers of Ravenloft. He's too one dimensional for me, I like the spellcasters still. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Here!
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 11, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Here[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 11, 2010)

ooc: Here!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

Alright, we're just waiting on Queenie and Fenris, and I have PMed them. As soon as I know where they stand, I'll get the game restarted. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2010)

Alright, I've heard from everyone, so it looks like we'll continue with five:

S@squatch 
Strahd Von Zarovich 
Kinem
Queenie 
Fenris 

That gives us a cleric, two front-line fighters, and two arcane casters. That should be good, though it leaves you weak on the skill-monkey side of things.

Hopefully I can get the game going again this weekend.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 15, 2010)

Here!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

Just an update: I'm still planning on getting this game restarted, and actually had planned to this last weekend. However, I was sans PC, so I was unable to make that happen. I will strive to get it restarted this week (or weekend, at the latest). Thanks for your continued patience.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2010)

so, are we playing ?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, an undead thread about undead!

Thread necromancy for the win.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope so.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2010)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> so, are we playing ?






Fenris said:


> Wow, an undead thread about undead!
> 
> Thread necromancy for the win.






s@squ@tch said:


> I hope so.





I would love to get this game back on, but I'm afraid it may be a bit. I can't even seem to keep up very well in the (relatively) few games that I'm still in. Let me see if I can't get a few things sorted out though. I really miss DMing my games.


----------



## kinem (Sep 11, 2010)

If this does restart, I'll be there.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 11, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2010)

Glad to hear it guys. And I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

Just a bump to say I'm looking into getting this game restarted...so if you are interested, please check in over in the OOC thread.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 10, 2011)

Rhun, can you link to the thread please? I can't find it now and I'm definitely interested


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

Queenie said:


> Rhun, can you link to the thread please? I can't find it now and I'm definitely interested




Excellent. Glad to hear it Queenie! The OC thread is here.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2011)

You enter the tent to find it illuminated dimly in pools of red light cast from veiled lamps. It is warm within, heated by a brass brazier filled with smoldering coals. The smell of clove and ginger is much stronger within, wafting from a small pot of boiling liquid perched on a grate above the coals. A low table stands across from the entryway, covered in rich black velvet. Cards lay strewn about on the velvet. Glints of light flash from a crystal ball on the table as a hunched figure peers into its depths.

The figure looks up as you enter, her voice the crackle of dry weeds under foot. "At last you have arrived!" Her sudden cackling laughter bursts like mad lightning from her withered lips.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2011)

The old woman looks you over with a practiced eye as you stand in the entry. "Well come in, come in," she says, beckoning you forward with a gnarled, wrinkled hand. The movement causes the dim light to glitter off the many bands of silver and gold encircling her thin wrist. "You're letting the warmth out, and if I should catch a chill I'll be most cross with you." Again she cackles.

Motioning to the plush but garish pillows strewn about on the floor of the tent, she continues. "A quiet lot, eh? Nothing to say for yourselves? Well, that won't save you. Come and sit. Mulled wine?"


----------



## kinem (Feb 12, 2011)

"Hello, Madame Eva" Ryan says. "No wine, but thanks for your hospitality."

"As newcomers to this land, who have recently survived an onslaught of undead, naturally we have many questions for you. But most of the questions are, I think, obvious enough that I need not spell them out. We are eager to hear what you have to say.

I'm Ryan, by the way."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 12, 2011)

D(r)elkat looks on with a passive distain.

Fortune tellers meant nothing to him, as he did not believe too much in their craft.

Yes, he had studied scrying, augury and such at the temple, but believed that it had its place, and this dark place was not one of them to his troubled mind.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2011)

The crones bright eyes flash in the dimness, and she smiles at Ryan. "Yes, I know of you, Ryan Lester, dwarf-friend, wielder of blade, magic and music." She cackles, and turns her head to Delkat. "And of you Delkat Kraylin of Aditi, bringer of sun and keeper of hope. Your goddess has little power in Barovia." Again with the cackle, as her eyes move from one of you to another, knowing your names and things about you that she should have no business knowing. "Ares the Evoker, of accursed lineage, who is wise in his fears of this realm. Esmeralda Samandra Calandra, witch and beguiler, and Kyranvik Vondestrok, warrior and bounty hunter, who's fates are entwined like so much creeping ivy..." She removes her hand from the crystal ball, which goes immediately dark, and sweeps a palm over the table. "It seems to me that your numbers are somewhat reduced since entering this land...but no matter."

Again she beckons you with a weathered hand. "Come, come, closer. Sit. Yes, sit. For a reading you must have, if you wish to know where you path leads from here. Though the fates give up their secrets only with great resistance, it is possible that you might gain some insight." Her eyes lock onto the beautiful Esme. "At least one of you, I know, is not afraid of a simple reading." She cackles again gleefully, and gathers her cards in hand. She shuffles them in silence as she continues to stare at your faces. "Five of you are here, so five cards there must be! Yes, for each of you must draw a card!"

She places the deck facedown upon the table, and motions at it with her hand, indicating that one of you should pick a card from the deck.


*OOC: I changed colors, as I had her speech too similar to Kinem's color. 

Whoever picks a card first, I need you to roll a d4 and a d8. I'd like to play out the five cards one at a time (assuming you all decide to pick a card), so whoever steps up first gets first dibs. *


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2011)

Kyranvik squeezes his large frame into the wagon. He stands by as the others speak. His eyebrow raises a bit as she names him, but he has seem too much of Esmerelda's powers to to completely surprised. Yet he is undaunted and unafraid of prophecy and fortunetelling, knowing both it's power and limitations. he therefore steps up and turns over the top card.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 13, 2011)

*Ares, Tiefling Evoker*

Ares steps into the light of the tent. His silver skin shines like the stars, his blood-red hair blaze like the flames of the bonfire outside. His dark soot black eyes scan the Madame with respect as he shifts his gaze to the table and the cards.

Without reaching his hand _*Mage hand*_, a card flips in front of him.
He then steps back with a bow and wicked smile "Madame…"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

Fenris said:


> He therefore steps up and turns over the top card.





"Ah, this card is a symbol of great power," whispers the crone as she sees the card that Kyranvik has drawn. "It tells of a powerful force for Good and protection against the forces of Darkness." The card bears a rendering of a mighty throne, wrought of golden-hued wood, inlaid with precious metals in elaborate patterns. "Seek a lord's throne to find this force of Good and protection, but beware...for while you shall show great skill in combat there, this card bodes poorly for your protection!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Without reaching his hand _*Mage hand*_, a card flips in front of him. He then steps back with a bow and wicked smile "Madame…"




The card flips by invisible force, and the crone cackles. "You cannot cheat fate by such simple foolery!" She grins at Ares, showing blackened and missing teeth. "This card tells of history. Knowledge of the ancient that may help you understand your foe." The card flipped shows a pile of gold and silver coins that sparkles with gems and jewelry in brilliant reds, blues and greens. "You should seek this knowledge in a place of great worldly wealth; a place hidden from the eyes of a casual observer. I see a blazing fire protecting this place." Here eyes are bright and wide as she looks up from the card and into Ares' eyes. "Still, there is a very good influence for you here. The powers of Light shall aid you in that place!"


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2011)

Esme was quiet but very much on alert. The old woman's power was obvious, Esme could feel the air around her was heavy and static. She wasn't frightened but also knew they shouldn't do anything to provoke the gypsy.

Esme stepped forward with her head held proudly. "You are correct, I am not afraid of what the future may hold. Please read my fortune, honored one." 










*OOC:*


Whoops. I've never used the dice roller before and it had looked like it didn't post so i rolled again. Just disregard that second roll. Sorry!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

As the card flips, the crone's eyes go wide. "Ah, this is the object of your search! Ah! I see Darkness and Evil in this card. A powerful man, who's enemy is Light, and whose powers are beyond the mortal coil!" The card drawn bears the likeness of a smiling woman, pleasant of features and plain of dress. From the shape of her form, she is obviously with child. "Seek him in the mother's place, where love and rest can yet be found. Here again, you will be blessed with skill...but that will not protect you from what is to come!"

The old woman looks up and glances at Delkat and Ryan. "Two left! Don't be afraid...


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2011)

[Sblock]Do these readings seem like they are correct to Esme? I mean, based on the card does Esme agree with how they are being interpreted?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

[sblock=For Queenie]

Esme is fairly certain that the old gypsy is giving an accurate interpretation of the cards, at least in their relevance to your group's presence in Barovia.

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 13, 2011)

"As you suggest" Ryan says, and flips over the next card. "But we would also appreciate advice of a more ... conventional nature."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

"Perhaps after the reading," she says, chuckling under her breath as Ryan turns the next card. "This card is good for you," she says, her eyes shifting to the darkest corners of the tent, as if fearful of what might be listening in the shadows. "This is a card of power and strength, the victor's card. It tells of a weapon of Light, a weapon with a vengeance." The card shows a room containing a pair of luxurious, overstuffed chairs near a roaring hearth, with walls lined with books. "Seek this weapon in a place of tranquility, a harbor for the wise and learned. A place that holds the great secrets of history. Therein, the powers of good will aid you, blessing you with skill and protection."

She turns to Delkat, looking at him expectantly. "Come, priest of the sun. The final card is for your choosing."


*OOC: [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]...you're up. *


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Delkat*

Reluctantly, the priest goes forward and picks a card from the stack.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2011)

"Ah," says the old woman, holding her hand over Delkat's chosen card and closing her eyes as if she can feel power coming from the card. "The root card! Out of Darkness and Chaos, this card finds reason and foundation for Darkness and Chaos. It shows the purpose of all things, and is the key to life and death and else beyond!" 

Upon the card is the image of a gleaming sword, with an ornate hilt chased in gold and platinum. A white-blue light seems to flicker along the weapon's blade, holding the surrounding darkness at bay. The crone's eyes move amongst your group, flicking from one person to the next as if searching for something. "This is a high and noble card. One of you carries a weapon that is stronger than any other against the Evil of this land. But one part of this weapon is missing. Seek this missing part within the mighty fortress of Ravenloft itself! Be warned, though...the Devil knows you carry this weapon. He fears it as he fears the sun itself, and seeks to destroy the weapon and he who bears it!"


----------



## kinem (Feb 17, 2011)

"Thank you, madam. I'm sure that these riddles may be very useful" Ryan says. "So, any mundane advice that you are willing to add?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2011)

Kyranvik watches as each card is turned over and listens to the advice of the gypsy woman. He shakes his head after each one. 

_I hope Esme can see more in these predictions than I can_ he thinks.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2011)

"Mundane advice, eh?" asks the crone, tittering quietly. "There is strength in numbers...stay close to one another. Fear darkness and shadow, for there is good reason here. And heed the cards, of course!" Madam Eva cackles loudly.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2011)

Ky laughs at the advice of the crone and turns to Ryan. "Be careful what you ask for Ryan, you may get it. If you ask again perhaps she will tell you to keep your feet dry and not spit in the eye of a dragon!" laughs the warrior.

"But seriously Madame Eva, thank you for your fortunes. I have come to respect fortune telling through Esme here. i only hope we can figure out their meanings in time." adds Ky


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2011)

"There are no dragons in Barovia, Kyranvik," laughs Madam Eva. Then, she grows more serious and continues. "Remember that the future reveals itself only reluctantly; Take the signs for what they are. Look for them when they appear."


----------



## kinem (Feb 17, 2011)

"No dragons is one bit of good news, at least. But seriously, Madam - how do _you_ avoid being attacked by the undead? And if the answer is your magic, then would we not all profit by joining forces to deal with them?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2011)

"Vistani magic is ancient and great, young Ryan Lester," says Madam Eva. She lowers her voice and continues. "It defends and conceals us. But should we draw the eye of the Devil down upon us, then even our magic would not be powerful enough to protect us." She fixes the duskblade with a hard glare. "By joining forces with you, we would draw the Devil's attention. And my first priority is to protect my people, not to aid you in what could prove to be no more than a lesson in futility. Look to the graveyard of Barovia Town if you seek to know how many have failed before you."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 17, 2011)

"Your tales of lore are quite entertaining and well performed, but if you think these cryptic answers will be of any use when faced with a horde of undead, I think you are wrong."

"Only the power of the sun can thoroughly cleanse this realm."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2011)

Madame Eva titters at Delkat's words. "You'll see! Oh yes, you'll see indeed!" She continues to laugh.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2011)

"Oh come now Delkat. You know as well as I do that words from Esme or Ares have power, just as the blades of Ryan and myself do. All of these are weapons against the undead, our enemies. Do not toss away a weapon merely because it is unfamiliar to you," replies Ky.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2011)

"Yes, yes, Madame Eva is right. When the destiny is fully ready to reveal itself, it will. We must always be mindful of it so we know it when we see it.

I am curious though, Madame, is there something we can do for you? You seemed anxious to read our cards."

edit: Post from Queenie. Whoops!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2011)

Madam Eva cackles. "So lovely of you to ask," she says. "Such a sweet, young thing you are. Ah, but the memories of youth now taste like ash in my mouth..." The crone places one hand upon the crystal ball on the table, which sparkles with dim motes of light under her hand. "Perhaps if you go to Castle Ravenloft, you could keep your eyes open for a certain deck of cards? The cards themselves are thin plaques of ivory, and you might find them within a fine rosewood box. They were taken from us long ago." She laughs again, a bit more gently this time. "I would advise, however, against drawing any of the cards from their box."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 19, 2011)

*Ares*

Ares just stands and hears the conversation. He has nothing to say neither nothing to add. He pays what little respect to the tarot witch she deserves but no more. Her folk and kind are nothing but puppets to the lord of the realm, if he wishes to, his hordes of undead can vanquish her entire tribe to the next world, who knows why he leave breath in their nostrils. Maybe she is nothing but a puppet with a role to scare heroes or to send them to their doom in the lord’s castle.
The problem is - that his companios are supposed to be the heroes now.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 21, 2011)

"Madam, what is this special deck of cards? Is there anything more you can tell us of them? I am quite curious."

darnnit: Queenie again!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2011)

Madam Eva waves a hand at Esme, the gold and silver bracelets upon her forearm jingling. "The cards are enchanted, and it is said that whatever is pictured upon the cards drawn comes to pass." The old crone titters. "They are a source of potent magic.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 22, 2011)

"Well, I guess that about does it. If we find the deck we will do what we can to return it Madame Eva. In the meanwhile may we stay here in camp with your people so that we may head out in the morning?" asks Ky


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2011)

Madam Eva cackles. "Of course, there is plenty of room in the clearing outside for tents and such." The crystal balls glows eerily beneath her hand, and the crone gives you a twisted smile, again showing her very bad teeth. "But what of the safety of your charges? Young Ismark and his lovely sister Ireena?"


----------



## Queenie (Feb 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 It's been so long I don't recall... are the brother and sister with us still? Are we supposed to return back to them or continue on in our travels? I can't remember! lol


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2011)

*OOC: You returned the brother and sister to their manor house prior to heading to the gypsy camp. Whether you return or not is up to you. I was kinda hoping S@s would post soon, as he had a spell in place to monitor their status. He was pretty set on ensuring that Ireena wasn't again exposed to a possible bite by Strahd.

As is everything in a RPG, though...it is your call. *


----------



## kinem (Feb 23, 2011)

ooc: IIRC, it's still morning; we recently left the manor house and haven't spent long at all with the Vistani. I see no reason not to continue on to the castle right away. At night, if still alive , we should return to help protect the manor house. However, as he doesn't entirely trust the Vistani, Ryan is not averse to letting the others mislead Madame Eva about their plans


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2011)

*OOC: Afternoon, actually. You left the manor house late morning, dug a grave and had burial services for the burgomaster, and then made your way to the Vistani.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 23, 2011)

"There is no way that I will be remaining here!" Delkat says.

Do you not remember that we left our charges in their tattered manse?"

"I can surely state that the undead will return again this eve and attempt to gain entry there, and we must be there to prevent it."

Delkat quickly searches in his mind as to the status of Ireena and her brother.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

[sblock=For S@s]It appears Ismark and Ireena are both still at the manse, and in the same condition that you left them.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 24, 2011)

Ryan sighs. "Yes. But I think there's still time to raid the castle before nightfall. If so, we should do it now. The less time the undead have to prepare for us, the better."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 24, 2011)

kinem said:


> Ryan sighs. "Yes. But I think there's still time to raid the castle before nightfall. If so, we should do it now. The less time the undead have to prepare for us, the better."





"At the very least we can head up there and scout it out, see how far it is, any sentries. We could still make it back to the manse tonight then" adds Ky.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

"Be on your guard then, brave adventurers!" The crone cackles. "For the enemy knows of your presence within his realm."


----------



## Queenie (Feb 24, 2011)

"The undead have left the gypsies alone, I think it would be safe to rest here. Let me ruminate on things and see if we should go to the castle today or not."

Esme finds a quiet spot out of Madam Eva's tent and concentrates on her visions, trying to search out the specific future she needs to see.

[sblock]She has the fortunetelling ability, which acts as an augury of a cleric of same level. However, I've never used augury before so I don't know what I need to do! lol [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

[sblock=For Queenie]
Basically, you cast the spell (use the ability) and ask if an upcoming course of action (i.e. visiting the castle) will have good results or bad results.

You can read the exact spell description here.


[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 24, 2011)

[sblock] hmmm... 30 minutes isn't very much time. Are we within 30 minutes of the castle? Do we even know that? [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

[sblock=Queenie]It is hard to judge...you can see the Castle from where you are in the valley, but it would depend on the path the road takes through the mountains. [/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 25, 2011)

[sblock] Okay, I will try fortunetelling anyway. My question for my own reading is "Is leaving for the castle now a good idea?" [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2011)

*Ares*

I agree with Esme. Travelling back to the town will be a foolish thing that could result with our own doom. Staying here with the gypsies will grant us a peacefully night and rest we should cherish once we try to delve into the cursed count's castle.
Ares say.
_The brother's and sister's faith was not of his concern. _
The Tiefling thought to himself as he departed the tent to find a place to rest.
Ares takes out his _Ring of Sustenance_ and pockets it, in this place he can have more then two hours of resting, a proper night sleep with dreams.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2011)

[sblock=For Queenie]
Esme summons her "second sight", and spends the next few minutes sifting through images related to whether leaving for the castle now is a good idea or not. She gets the distinct impression that leaving now would not bode well for the group.

*OOC: That's a "woe" result.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 25, 2011)

Esme finds the others.

"We shall not go to the castle today, it does not bode well for us. We should stay here or return to the mansion in the village to check on the siblings." 









*OOC:*


Of course I have a feeling it will NEVER bode well for us, lol.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2011)

Outside of Madam Eva's tent, the gypsies continue to dance and sing around the bonfire, sharing goblets of steaming, mulled wine.


*OCC: FYI, it is mid-afternoon. You have a couple hours before it begins to get dark (or darker, given the dark, overcast nature of Barovia).*


----------



## kinem (Feb 25, 2011)

"I'm not surprised that it doesn't bode well for us" Ryan says. "It'll be a battle and we might not return from it. But is waiting around to get slaughtered any better?

Well, let's try raiding the castle tomorrow morning, then. Omens be damned.

Madame Eva, are there any other sites in the area, other than the town and the castle, that might be worth checking out in the meantime?"


----------



## Queenie (Feb 25, 2011)

Esme feels herself being pulled toward the dancing and merriment but tries to keep her focus on her friends.

"Is there anything we need to prepare for the castle? Perhaps some holy water to help fight the undead we may find there? I will make sure I have an ample supply of herbs to help with healing and... other things."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2011)

kinem said:


> "Madame Eva, are there any other sites in the area, other than the town and the castle, that might be worth checking out in the meantime?"




Madame Eva shrugs at the question. "None that I can think of. There are a few old and overgrown ruins here and there within the Svalich Woods, but I doubt they hold interest to adventurers such as yourselves. And they most certainly do not hold the key to escape from this valley."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 28, 2011)

*Delkat*

He shakes his head, his hands on his hips, his morningstar swinging slightly from its belt hook.

"I don't believe that you folks understand that we can't, we _shouldn't_, stay here."

"First, the only folks who have shown true friendship to us in this land have been Ireena and her brother."

"Second, these gypsies exist _only_ because the beast _chooses_ to let them.  It _knows_ we are here -- Madam Eva told us so."

"There is no reason to keep him from attacking us here, where we will not be protected by the gypsies, as they are not for nor against this beast, nor should we possibly bring their precarious situation under the beasts' gaze by staying here."

"We need to get back to the manse!"


----------



## kinem (Mar 1, 2011)

"Oh, I think _most_ of us understand that" Ryan says. "Though I'd like to spend some time with these people and share music with them, that will have to wait for another day. Right now we must head back to the mansion and prepare for battle.

It looks like we'll have to carry Ares back with us by force. One of us will take the upper body, another the feet. I call upper."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC: So...back to the manor?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 2, 2011)

*Ares*

I will come…
Ares replies
Thought I prefer to stay here, I'm not a fool to be left alone with people I've just met, but surely you cannot think we'll take this route every time, from the castle to the town, it is not  logical.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC: Go ahead and RP...it is going to be tomorrow night or possibly this weekend before I get the next post up to move the game forward.*


----------



## Queenie (Mar 2, 2011)

"I am a bit unsure of our mission. Are we to protect the siblings or are we to face the evil in the castle? I thought we were investigating the false letter and confronting whatever demons lie in the castle."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC: Well, you were lured into Barovia with a false letter. Then told anyone who tries to leave dies. And then you met Ismark and Ireena. So your mission isn't exactly protecting them, but figuring out how to get out of Barovia, and perhaps break the curse on the land?*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 2, 2011)

"Ultimately, we have a duty to break the hold that this beast has on this land."

"The sun must shine once again upon Barovia."

"But, we also need to protect those that we have encountered so far -- Ireena and Ismark must be given respite from the undead hordes."

"I say we set out for the castle in the morn, and try not to spend the night inside the castle....."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

The afternoon sun is little more than a dim blot in the sky as you make your way back to the Burgomaster's manor, obscured as it is by the thick black clouds. A cold wind howls out of the mountains, whipping your cloaks around you as you travel. But at least the rain has stopped, though the clutching mud of the road grabs at your feet as you walk. Still, it doesn't take you long to reach your destination.

Your thumping on the heavy front door is answered by Ismark, who nods when he sees you. "Ah, my friends, good...I'm glad you are back." You quickly enter the house, to find Ireena and a young man talking quietly in the foyer. Ismark bars the door behind you. "We were just about to go looking for you."

Indeed, they trio looks like they were about to go looking for you. Both Ismark and Ireena wear chainmail shirts beneath their cloaks, and have blades at their waists. The other man, who appears younger than both of them, is dressed in studded leather armor, and carries a crossbow with him. 

Ireena smiles at you all, and gestures to the young man. "This is my friend Xavian. He is here to help."


*OOC: [MENTION=23298]industrygothica[/MENTION], you're up! *


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 4, 2011)

Xavian nods to the group.  "Greetings," he says simply, the tone of his voice lost somewhere between a man and a child.


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2011)

"Hello. I'm Ryan" Ryan says. He thinks back on himself at the same age, perhaps 8 years ago, and how he'd been just barely able to beat a typical-looking orc in single combat - not without taking a nearly mortal wound, and with the help of his first spells - and elated to win that battle.

"While glad to have your help, I'm sorry to see another person get dragged into this. The enemy is powerful, the outcome uncertain. But another warrior would surely be a great help in safeguarding Ireena while we investigate the castle tomorrow."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

Ireena smiles at Ryan's comment. "I don't know that Xavian qualifies as a warrior. But he is a great shot with his crossbow!"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 4, 2011)

Xavian opens his mouth to argue with Ireena, but quickly decides better.  Instead, he regards Ryan.  "Fortunately I didn't have to be dragged into this, but offer my aid with free will.  I am fully aware of the dangers, but Ireena--and her brother--are worth it to me."  It is painfully obvious that the inclusion of Ismark in that statement was an afterthought.  Ireena is the one he desires to impress.

"Shall we rest then, and get an early start?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2011)

Delkat sizes up Xavian, carefully gauging his proximity and apparent closeness to Ireena.

He was not about to let some local vagabond come between himself and his hot goth chick.

Crossing his arms,"What type of 'help' do you think you can offer us?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 5, 2011)

s@squ@tch said:


> Delkat sizes up Xavian, carefully gauging his proximity and apparent closeness to Ireena.
> 
> He was not about to let some local vagabond come between himself and his hot goth chick.
> 
> Crossing his arms,"What type of 'help' do you think you can offer us?"




Xavian's natural instinct was to go on the defensive, but he was resolute in his decision to prove to Ireena he was worthy, and stepped toward the man.  

"I've a good set of eyes and keen ears, for starters," he said.  "And a knack for tinkering that's gotten me out of more than one jam."  Xavian took a step closer, and lowered his voice to an audible whisper.  "But you'll forgive me when I remind you that it is not you to whom I offer help, but to Ireena.  Is that not your goal as well, to see the evil that has befallen this fair maiden put finally to rest?"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 5, 2011)

industrygothica said:


> Xavian's natural instinct was to go on the defensive, but he was resolute in his decision to prove to Ireena he was worthy, and stepped toward the man.
> 
> "I've a good set of eyes and keen ears, for starters," he said.  "And a knack for tinkering that's gotten me out of more than one jam."  Xavian took a step closer, and lowered his voice to an audible whisper.  "But you'll forgive me when I remind you that it is not you to whom I offer help, but to Ireena.  Is that not your goal as well, to see the evil that has befallen this fair maiden put finally to rest?"




Kyranvik puts a friendly hand on Xavian's shoulder. "Don't pay too much heed to Del. He gets grumpy when he can't warm his face with the sun. A good set of eyes will be most welcome, as will a keen shot. We will hope to set out early, though it depends on how our night goes. Last night was challenging. Though we, uh, disagreed on how to deal with that problem, a measure we should all try to establish before any trouble arises."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 5, 2011)

*Ares*

_Bah ... humans._
Ares thinks to himself as he sees the men trying to impress Ireena.
The demon blooded Tiefling had nothing to do with impressing the opposite gender but to gather more power to himself, to impress more darker and strong powers in the universe like prince demons.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

"So, we shall rest then," says Ismark. "We have little left in the larder, but let me look and see if I can't find us some fitting fare for the occasion. And we'll want to check the barricades, and make sure the house is secure. Unless you plan on fighting any undead that should assail this place tonight?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2011)

"It would be good to mount an offensive towards the undead, but I fear we do not have the means to do so at this point -- my connection with the sun is somewhat crippled in this realm at the moment...."

"So we should probably dig in and attempt to weather their storm."
He looks outside, sees that there is daylight left,"Should we voyage into town quickly to pick up proper provisions for this evening?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

Ismark shrugs. "Little comes into the village these days. We can go and check the supplies at Bildrath's Mercantile, but I warn you...his prices are sky high." The burgomaster's son turns to head toward the kitchen and pantry. "Let me see what we have here. Were you looking for anything in particular?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC: Did you guys need any gear, or want anything in particular? Or should I just move the game on?*


----------



## Queenie (Mar 9, 2011)

ooc: sorry, thought s@squ@tch might have a reply there.

I think Esme is okay, assuming she has her usual store of herbs and such. 

Maybe some holy water, if it's available?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Machine guns with silver bullets, necklace of onions, stakes and such.
Now seriously, We can surely use holy water.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

Ismark retrieves enough food from the pantry to feed all of you, and while the quality of fare is not great, it is at least filling. Hard bread, smoke-dried meat, and a wheel of pungent goat cheese is washed down with a nutty brown ale, and soon enough your hunger is sated.

"I'm afraid we don't have any holy water, and few enough of any other supplies. I doubt that Bildrath's would carry it either." Ismark shrugs as he nurses his ale. "Perhaps Father Danovich might be able to provide some?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 9, 2011)

"I could make some holy water if I had some powdered silver, but I doubt we'll find that around here -- so the church is probably our best bet."

OOC: Delkat doesn't need anything in particular, was just interested in getting food if none was available at the manse.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 15, 2011)

"Who is this Father Danovich you speak of? Is he the town priest? If so, I think we should go check in on him. I find the local healers usually have a pulse on what is going on in their towns. At the very least we can see if he can bless some water for our trip. We shall need all the help we can muster."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2011)

*OOC: You've already met Danovich at the church. He performed the burial for the burgomaster.*


----------



## Queenie (Mar 16, 2011)

ooc: Doh! I'm really sorry! I haven't had a chance to catch up on the old stuff we did. I'll shut up now until we get going. Just disregard my last post.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2011)

After dinner, you arrange watches and bed down for the night. Luckily, it is still quite early, and you all get several hours of sleep before midnight. For shortly after that, the moans of the dead begin to echo from outside the house. Soon thereafter, the sounds of pounding and scratching at the barricaded doors and windows can be heard. 

As the previous night though, the undead our not able to break through, and as dawn approaches, the assault stops, and the creatures disappear into the mists and fog. While the barricades continue to hold, you are sure they won't stand up to more than a few more nights of this sort of treatment.

Still, with the assault over, you catch a couple more hours of sleep, and then wake to share a meager breakfast and prepare for the day ahead.


*OOC: Sorry for the delay, I've had lots of time to post while at work, but not so much from home...which unfortunately is where all my resources are.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2011)

Ismark and Ireena don their battle gear, as if they mean to accompany you. They both wear finely crafted chain shirts under their clothing, and have longswords strapped to their waists. 

"So, where to?" asks Ismark.


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2011)

"We are going to the castle" Ryan says "to confront the monster, one way or the other. But it is too dangerous for Ireena to come, because she is the one he is after. Stay here and guard her. If we do not return by nightfall, you can be sure that we never will. In that case, you can try to outrun the undead by getting started next morning. The Vistani will not protect you."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2011)

Ismark nods sadly. "If you do not return, then all hope is lost. The devil Strahd will take Ireena...you are the only ones that can prevent that now."


----------



## Queenie (Mar 22, 2011)

"How far is the castle from here?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2011)

"Just a couple of miles, through the mountains. The road twists some, but shouldn't take any longer than an hour or so to reach."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2011)

"Then we shall do our best, no, we will be back by nightfall."

He looks over the others with a stern gaze,"We ready to depart to confront this devil?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 23, 2011)

"We will return," Xavian says more to Ireena than anyone else.  "This will soon all be over, and your nights free from the devil's dark embrace."  A lingering stare suggests there is so much more he wants to say to her.

"I am ready."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2011)

You say your farewells to Ismark and Ireena, and then depart for Castle Ravenloft. Again, you take the southwestern road, and leave the town proper over the old wooden bridge that spans the fast, ice blue waters of the River Ivlis. You continue on along the road, through the thick forest and after a short time arrive at the split in the road. Knowing that the north fork heads to the gypsy camp, you take the south fork this time, and make your way deeper into the forbidding Svalich Woods. The dark mist creeps in about you as you travel, obscuring your vision and deadening the sounds of the forest.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2011)

"Keep your wits about you."


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2011)

Ryan had been hoping that Xavian would take the hint he'd dropped yesterday and stay in the manor, but didn't press the point. There was danger either way, even for the adults, and the young man had the right to choose his fate. Perhaps he might even be useful.

The woods seem foreboding, and Ryan tries to keep an eye out for the possibility of ambush.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2011)

Xavian's instinct is to run, and he consciously battles his feet to keep from doing just that.  Instead, he tightens his grip on his crossbow and plods on through the fog, intent on staying his course and proving himself finally.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

The road begins to rise rather steeply in a series of wide switchbacks, and the terrain about you becomes more rocky as you begin to ascend into the Balinok mountains. The dense woods all about still climb high above your heads to either side of the road, ignorant of the stony ground, though the dark mountain peaks to either side climb much, much higher.

After perhaps a half hour's travel, you find yourselves standing at one end of a long, graceful stone bridge. Perhaps seven or eight hundred feet below, the River Ivlis rushes by beneath you. To your left (the east), you can observe the cold majesty of the Tser Falls, as the river streams out of a narrow gorge in the mountains, and tumbles downward hundreds of feet into a pool below.

Across the bridge, the road continues further into the mountains.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

A cold wind blows down from the higher peaks, and carries the mist from the falls further down the river gorge.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 26, 2011)

*Ares*

Before they cross the bridge, Ares conjures up an invisible armor around himself for the upcoming hours. _(mage armor)_
Beware, the count’s agents probably noticed us. I suggest to arrow every raven and vulture and slice any rat or wolf on sight.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

With his words of warning, Ares begins to lead the way across the high stone bridge. Despite its apparent age, the structure seems solid, and soon enough you have crossed to the other side. The road continues into the mountains, still sloping upward, although at a reduced rate than what had led to the bridge.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

Dead leaves crackle underfoot as you continue to traverse the fog-shrouded road, working your way through several more wide, swooping switchbacks between mountains. A bolt of lightning splits the overcast sky for a moment, illuminating the area...there is a fork in the road just ahead.

The dirt road continues on to the northwest, while a wide road leads east into the dense forest. Patches of cobblestone can be seen along the eastern path, indicating that it must have once been a great and important road.

Just to the right of the fork, a score of yards down the eastern path, stands a large carriage and two horses. Both horses are as black as pitch, to match the gleaming black wood from which the carriage is crafted. The horses snort at your approach, sending violent puffs of steamy breath into the chill air.

The carriage door swings silently open.


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2011)

Ryan steps forward - not far, but enough to make himself a more likely target than the others if attack is soon to come - but resists the temptation to draw his sword - yet.  _We have plenty of enemies, but little information.  I would rather gain more of the latter if there is a chance for that._

"Show yourself" he says.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 27, 2011)

"Keep your head on a swivel," says the sun priest.

"I would wager all that I have that this would be the Lord of the Valley himself."

With that, he grabs his holy symbol out of his haversack and hangs it around his neck


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2011)

Much to your amazement, the carriage is empty.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 27, 2011)

Xavian's eyes pop open with surprised horror at the empty cabin.  He draws his crossobow up defensively, and swings it in wide, sweeping circles.  "What sort of cruel game is this?" he asks the fog.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 28, 2011)

"That devil can't believe, even in his wildest imaginations, that we'd be stupid enough to step foot in that thing."

"I say we free the horses and burn the carriage where it stands."

Looking more closely at the horses,"Saying that, however, I think the horses would make there way back to their master much faster than normal horses, I suspect."


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2011)

"That devil is likely the one behind the letter to us that brought us here in the first place. Maybe he's not only evil, but mentally deluded, and acts in ways that make sense only in his twisted imagination.

In any case, the eastern road more likely leads to the castle, doesn't it? Which makes me wonder where the other leads" Ryan notes.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2011)

Xavian can confirm that the eastern road does indeed lead to Castle Ravenloft. The other fork leads through the mountains, eventually exiting the County of Barovia through the Vratick Pass.


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2011)

"That's good to know. Xavian, have you ever been up this way? To the castle? I don't necessarily mean inside. But whatever you can tell us about what's ahead may be useful."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2011)

[sblock=For IG]Xavian has been down the road and in sight of the castle before, but never any closer. His parents always forbade him to travel there.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 29, 2011)

kinem said:


> "That's good to know. Xavian, have you ever been up this way? To the castle? I don't necessarily mean inside. But whatever you can tell us about what's ahead may be useful."




"I've never been to the castle," Xavian says.  "I've seen it from the road, but have never had a reason to get any closer."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 29, 2011)

"Well, it seems we must move that way in any case. So we either continue on our own or take the carriage. It would seem to me that our host is arrogant enough to want to meet us first." offers Ky


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

A cold wind continues to blow out of the mountains, sweeping your cloaks about you. A light rain begins to fall from the dark clouds overhead.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 29, 2011)

"Xavian - have you ever seen this carriage before?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

Xavian has not seen the carriage before.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

The horses snort and stamp impatiently in the cold mountain air.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 30, 2011)

"We should go now," Xavian says.  "Standing around here like this makes me nervous."


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2011)

"More nervous than rushing to enter an undead-filled castle ruled by a powerful vampire? You are one strange fellow, Xavian" Ryan says, clapping him on the shoulder to show that he's kidding. "But let's go. I don't think the carriage is a threat if we don't get in."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 31, 2011)

"Let us go and take the fight to him."


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2011)

Esme stood silent and stoic, very intent in her studying of the carriage.

"I think perhaps we should get in, at least some of us. I will volunteer if necessary."

She tapped her full lips in thought. "If Strahd had wanted us dead, he would not have sent a carriage, he would have sent an army. Yes, he may be arrogant but that could be his downfall. If the carriage takes us to him, well, then we will know exactly where he is. After all, we are headed that way to confront him. No?"

She turned to face the group, her long cloak fluttering around her. "But what if it takes us to someone else who wants to help us? We're not so rich in power that we can afford to turn any help away. There are a million possibilities here and we should not let fear of the unknown get in the way of making the right choice.

If there are some against going, as I said earlier, perhaps some could go and others could follow behind. Though that might be difficult in this mist."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 31, 2011)

Ky looks at Esme "You have not steered me wrong yet." he says and turns and enters the carriage.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

Esme and Ky both enter the carriage without incident. There is plenty of room for at least eight people. The benches are upholstered in fine black velvet, and the overstuffed padding provides a comfortable place to sit.


----------



## kinem (Mar 31, 2011)

"I don't think this is a good idea. But if you two are going in there, it won't be alone." Ryan gets in.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

Ryan finds the interior of the carriage comfortable and very well appointed.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 31, 2011)

kinem said:


> "I don't think this is a good idea. But if you two are going in there, it won't be alone." Ryan gets in.




"You also didn't think stopping at that seedy-looking tavern back in Malvern was a good idea. Turned out that they had that wine you like so much." repies Ky with a sly grin. "Besides we have your not inconsiderable influence with your god along with us, I am sure we can handle what ever we are headed towards."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 31, 2011)

"I cannot think that this is a wise idea at all."

"But if you all are going to get in that chariot of evil, then I have no choice but to accompany you."

He sighs audibly.


----------



## kinem (Mar 31, 2011)

Fenris said:


> "You also didn't think stopping at that seedy-looking tavern back in Malvern was a good idea. Turned out that they had that wine you like so much." repies Ky with a sly grin. "Besides we have your not inconsiderable influence with your god along with us, I am sure we can handle what ever we are headed towards."




"Good point about the tavern" Ryan says "but if it's my god we're relying on we are doomed indeed. I serve no gods, never have. I can understand the confusion though, since I wear armor and cast spells, but that is based on arcane arts."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

Ryan and Delkat join Esme and Ky within the carriage, leaving Xavian and Ares standing in the cold and mud.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2011)

While she waits for the others to decide if they will come in the carriage or stay behind and trail it, she searches the carriage for any kind of hidden areas.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 31, 2011)

kinem said:


> "Good point about the tavern" Ryan says "but if it's my god we're relying on we are doomed indeed. I serve no gods, never have. I can understand the confusion though, since I wear armor and cast spells, but that is based on arcane arts."




OOC:
Sorry, confused you with S@s, which i realize is a far far more evil thing to do than get in this carriage.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 31, 2011)

Nervously, Xavian creeps into the carriage as well.  "If we must," he sighs.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

*NPCing Ares for Strahd*

"We are all doomed," says the sorcerer flatly. He he shakes his head slowly, and then climbs into the carriage.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

As soon as you have all seated yourselves with the carriage, the door swings silently shut. A moment later, the horses leap into motion, yanking the carriage forward. It quickly picks up speed and is soon barreling down the muddy, rut-filled road at breakneck speed! You find yourselves jarred and shocked by each new rut and stone in the road, as you brace yourselves against the walls of the carriage.


*OOC: More to come tonight.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 31, 2011)

Holding onto a handle in the ceiling, Delkat shakes his head and grumbles under his breath.

"Oh father, forgive me my sins....."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 1, 2011)

s@squ@tch said:


> Holding onto a handle in the ceiling, Delkat shakes his head and grumbles under his breath.
> 
> "Oh father, forgive me my sins....."




Ky adds loudly "Oh father forgive Delkat his sins for indeed they are numerous" says the warrior as he solemn face splits into a grin.
"Cheer up priest, for you know, the sun will come out tomorrow, so you better bet your bottom gold piece there'll be sun." says Ky clasping Delkat on the shoulder. "Enjoy the ride while you can." adds Ky as he sticks his head out the window to see where they are headed.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2011)

The carriage speeds through the twists and turns that the road takes through the craggy peaks of the Balinoks. After a few minutes, you take a sudden turn due east and the startling awesome presence of Ravenloft itself towers before you. 

The carriage comes to a stop just in front of twin guardhouses of turreted stone, broken from years of use and exposure. Beyond these, a 50-foot wide precipice gapes between the Balinok cliffs and the walls of Ravenloft, a chasm of dizzying depths that disappears into the fog-shrouded distance far below. The lowered drawbridge of shorn-up wooden beams hangs precariously between you and the arched entrance to the courtyard. The chains of the drawbridge creak in the wind, their rust eaten iron straining with the weight.

From atop high strong walls, stone gargoyles seem to stare at you from their hollow sockets, grinning hideously. A rotting wooden portcullis, green with growth, hangs open in the entry tunnel. Beyond this, the main doors of Ravenloft hang open. A rich, warm light spills from them into the courtyard. Torches flutter in sconces to either side of the open doors.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 1, 2011)

*Ares*

The count is confident with his might and power ... there is no other reason why he sent a ride for a group that wants to kill him.
Ares say plainly as he eyes the dread castle before him.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 1, 2011)

"Of course he is. But we were on our way here and at least we saved ourselves the dangers of the road by coming this way. I don't know if a plan would do us well at this point."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 1, 2011)

As Ky speaks, the priest sighs once again,"We are speeding into the mouth of the beast, using his tainted carriage, it appears he is holding all of the cards, one of which, is the blockage of my sun.  And you sing songs?"

After the horses stop:

"If the horses pulling this carriage do not possess the courage to brave the drawbridge, I fear for our save passage over it on foot as well.  But truly this beast would not bring us here via carriage only to have us plunge to our doom on his shoddy masonry.  Although that greenish growth on the portcullis worries me for some odd reason."


----------



## Queenie (Apr 1, 2011)

"Who is singing songs here? I for one would rather face our enemy bravely and show him we are not afraid of him than skulk around. We wanted to get here and now we are here. I don't see the issue."

Esme hops out of the carriage to have a look around.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 2, 2011)

Turning to face the witch,"I've heard that tune even in my remote farming village -- sunshine and orphans.... a potent mixture."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

You all hop out of the carriage, standing between the broken guard towers. The air is cold, and the rain is coming down harder than it was a short time ago. Lightning flashes in the sky, illuminating the castle for a brief moment, and then the sound of thunder washes over you like the cry of an angry god.


----------



## kinem (Apr 2, 2011)

"After we enter, we could be trapped inside. Xavian, do you know if there's another route around that chasm?" Ryan asks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 2, 2011)

*Ares*

Can we discuss things under a shelter?
Ares suggests
The rain is getting stronger


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

You can all see that there is no route around the chasm. The castle stands upon the "pillarstone" of Ravenloft, a great column of stone with sheer cliffs to all sides. The only way into the castle is across the drawbridge, or perhaps by flying across the chasm and over the walls...


----------



## Queenie (Apr 2, 2011)

Rhun said:


> You can all see that there is no route around the chasm. The castle stands upon the "pillarstone" of Ravenloft, a great column of stone with sheer cliffs to all sides. The only way into the castle is across the drawbridge, or perhaps by flying across the chasm and over the walls...












*OOC:*


How far across is the chasm?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

Queenie said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How far across is the chasm?




*Between forty and fifty feet here, and more everywhere else.*


----------



## Queenie (Apr 2, 2011)

"Would you all like me to check it out?" Emse asks while she hops on her broom. "I can test the sturdiness of it if you are concerned."


----------



## kinem (Apr 2, 2011)

"Sure. That's a good idea, but I expect it will hold" Ryan says. "The worse danger would be getting trapped in there.

But if that thing can lift two people, you could use it to ferry us across if need be. In fact, perhaps we should do that now to start our raid from the roof, instead of walking into what is surely a trap. It could be dangerous, though - if there are flying defenders, for example."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2011)

Ky sighs in exasperation. He heads to the towers flanking the entrance and drives in a spike to the gap in the stonework. he ties off a rope to the spike and circling the tower, plays out rope as he crosses the drawbridge. As he reaches the courtyard on the other side of the chasm, he drives in a second spike into the stones there and ties off the rope. He looks back to the group and head towards the doors, stopping at the entrance. He turns and faces the rest of the group awaiting them to find their courage.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2011)

*The broom can carry up to 400 pounds...which means Esme may be able to carry Ares across, but likely not any of the heavily armored and armed warriors.*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2011)

The drawbridge creaks under Ky's feet, but holds. The warrior has no problem securing the rope on the other side. The courtyard appears empty, save for the wind-blown leaves being tossed about.

*OOC: I'll post up more details tonight.*


----------



## Queenie (Apr 5, 2011)

"Okay then! I guess I don't have to check the bridge." Esme slowly crosses the bridge on her broom to join Ky.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 5, 2011)

Xavian takes a deep breath before slowly stepping onto the rickety bridge.  Sure of his footing, he brings the other forward, forgetting to exhale.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

Thick, cold fog swirls about, and sporadic flashes of lightning lance the angry clouds overhead. Thunder pounds the courtyard. The rain is beginning to turn to a downpour. Straight across from the entry tunnel torches flutter against the wind and rain to each side of the keep's main doors. Warm light spills out from those open doors and into the courtyard.

Doors in the gate towers to each side of the entry tunnel are shut against the rain, and the dark towers of the keep loom above you in the mists.


----------



## kinem (Apr 5, 2011)

Ryan shakes his head at Ky's antics. "Impatience is a fickle ally." _An old dwarven saying._

He follows Xavian across the drawbridge.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

Using Ky's guide rope, the entire group makes it over the rickety drawbridge safely. You pass beneath the old wooden portcullis and through the entry tunnel, beneath darkened murder holes, and out into the lonely courtyard.

The place is empty, save for the swirling fogs and blowing leaves, and the constant drum of the rain against the paving stones.


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryan heads over to the open main doors. He looks in, but doesn't enter yet.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

The massive, ornate doors hang open before Ryan. Fluttering torches cast dim yellow flickers of light from the entry way. As he peers into the entry chamber he sees a second set of matching doors some twenty feet into the castle, doors that swing open effortlessly as he watches, allowing the sound of organ music to flow out. Overhead, in each of the four corners of the entry chamber, are ornate statues of dragons that glare down, their eyes flickering like rubies in the torchlight.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 6, 2011)

*Ares*

And I just wanted to say that it's too quite in here
Ares remark as he hears the organ's music between the booming thunders.
Be sure the count knows we arrived.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 7, 2011)

"Oh, I'm sure he knows. Let's make sure to be on our best manners now, shall we?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC: So what now? Are you entering? Doing something else?

Also, I'll get a map started this weekend. I've been using Excel, though I must admit the new version seems harder to use for maps. Maybe I'll have to look for some other mapping software. *


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2011)

"Too bad we don't have an expert on traps and locks and such among us. I guess there's only one way to find out what manner of doom awaits us."

Ryan draws his sword, steps into the entry chamber, and peers through the second set of doors.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 8, 2011)

kinem said:


> "Too bad we don't have an expert on traps and locks and such among us. I guess there's only one way to find out what manner of doom awaits us."
> 
> Ryan draws his sword, steps into the entry chamber, and peers through the second set of doors.




"Perhaps Xavian could tinker with things" suggests Ky, "At the very least he has keen eyes, let us have him near the front. If you take the point, I will cover the rear."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 8, 2011)

Xavian nods.  "I do know how to pick a lock.  Traps can't be that much different, can they?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

kinem said:


> Ryan draws his sword, steps into the entry chamber, and peers through the second set of doors.





Ryan's boots click against the dusty marble floor of the entry chamber as the warrior enters the keep. The burl-wood wainscoting that lines the walls seems to drink the light of the flickering torches set in brackets to either side. Xavian and Kyranvik follow slowly behind, while Esme, Delkat and Ares wait for the "all clear."

Glancing through the second set of double doors, Ryan can see a large octagonal chamber beyond. The marble continues into the room, which is also illuminated by torches fluttering in iron sconces. Cobwebs hang from dust covered columns, and cracked and faded ceiling frescoes show the many centuries of the castle's age. The dust and webs cast strange, moving shadows across the faces of stone gargoyles squatting around the rim of the domed ceiling. 

Double doors of bronze stand closed to the east. To the north, a grand staircase climbs into darkness. All the while, sad and majestic organ notes float about you from a lit hallway to the south.

*MAP*


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 11, 2011)

Xavian steps up, and nervously checks the closed double-doors.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 11, 2011)

"Our host must be playing the organ, or at least I hope it is him that is playing it, rather than some undead monstrosity."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2011)

Xavian checks the bronze doors, but there doesn't seem to be anything remarkable about them, other than their fine construction. He can hear nothing from behind them...though the powerful tones of the organ playing does not make the task any easier.

To the south, torchlight flutters in the vaulted hall. A dark and forbidding hall opens to the east, and runs into darkness. Next to it, in a shallow alcove, stands a suit of full plate armor, oiled and glistening. Large double doors in the west wall hang slightly open, a steady bright light escaping through the opening. Swells of organ music continue to spill out from behind the partially closed doors, flooding the hall with a melody of power and defeat.



*MAP*


----------



## Queenie (Apr 13, 2011)

"Let us check where that light is coming from," Esme whispers softly. "It seems like an odd thing here in the middle of so much darkness."


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2011)

Ryan tries to tell if the dusty floor has seen much other traffic lately.

"Surely it is meant to draw us that way" Ryan says softly. "He knows we are here. They say you can trap more flies with honey than with vinegar.

But we may have no choice - if that's where he is.

One other question: What will we do about light in general? I can make magical lights but they last only briefly. Or I could give myself dark-vision, very useful in here, but that won't help the rest of you and I'd rather save my better magic for combat. Despite that light, I would guess that vampires can see in the dark, so don't count on it still being lit when he decides it's time to spring his trap."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2011)

The dust upon the floor here is undisturbed. Ryan sees no sign of any foot traffic.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 13, 2011)

"He desperately wants us to come and have an audience with him, or else the organ music would not be so obvious."
He walks along with the others, morningstar and scimitar still swinging from their respective spots on his belt.

"I can't believe I'm saying this, but we should probably go and indulge him, to see what he wants from us.  We could perhaps learn something about his motives and hopefully weaknesses that we could exploit."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 14, 2011)

Ky had been examining the suit of armor in the alcove. He turns to the others as he pulls his pole-axe. "Any of you can walk back at any time if you like." replies Ky as he strides down the west corridor towards the light.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Good point about the light. Rhun, is it so dark we can't see?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC: Lighting has been given in the IC descriptions. All of the rooms you have been in thus far are lit by torches. So you can see fine, though obviously the corners and recesses of each room remains shadowy to dark. 

Bright light is spilling out from the double doors that are partly open and that the music is swelling from. You can tell from where you are that the light in that room is brighter than the torchlight of the area you are currently in.

The stairs north and the passageway east are both unlit, and in complete darkness, so you would need a light source to travel those directions.*


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2011)

Ryan sighs. "Can't say I didn't see _that_ coming." He follows Ky.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 14, 2011)

Delkat follows the others, thinking of several prayers that could produce some much needed light....


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

Kyranvik bursts into a magnificent 40-foot square dining room, the rest of you close on his heels. The chamber is brilliantly lit by three massive crystal chandeliers, each bearing what must be hundreds of candles. Pillars of stone stand against dull white marble walls, supporting the ceiling overhead.

In the center of the room, a long, heavy table stands covered with a fine white satin cloth. The table is laden with delectable foods of every type: roast beast basted in savory sauce, roots and herbs of every taste, and sweet fruits and vegetables. Places seem to be set for each of you, with fine china and heavy, ornate silver. At each place is a crystal goblet filled with an amber liquid whose delicate fragrance tantalizes your senses. 

At the center of the west wall, across from the entry, between floor-to-ceiling length mirrors, stands a massive organ. Its pipes blare out a thunderous melody that offers a tone of greatness and despair. Seated before the keys, back towards you, is a single caped figure, pounding away at the organ in raptured ecstasy. The music suddenly stops as the figure's hands come to a stop, filling the dining hall with a deep and almost ominous silence. The figure slowly turns toward you.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

"Welcome, welcome, to Castle Ravenloft," says the handsome figure sitting at the organ. His voice is a rich baritone, and carries only the slightest Barovian accent. He sweeps a hand at the table before you. "Please, be seated. The refreshment is quite delicious."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 15, 2011)

Delkat's eyebrows raise as the host turns to face them, a million thoughts going through his mind.

He knew it made no sense to see a room full of food at an abandoned castle, and he wondered if it was real, for no servant or worker from the village would be able to traverse the drawbridge, nor any provision cart.  And he wondered if the host actually wanted them to sit down and eat...

For the moment, Delkat stood still, with the others, watching their moves.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 15, 2011)

Esme sat cautiously at the table. "Strahd I presume? This is quite the dinner you've laid out. You were expecting us?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

The figure smiles widely, showing perfect white teeth. "You presume correctly, my dear," he says. "I forget my manners. I am Count Strahd von Zarovich, Lord of Barovia. Welcome to my humble abode." The count offers a slight bow, though he remains sitting at the organ. "And yes, I have been expecting you."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 15, 2011)

"We have heard tales that it is because of you for which we cannot leave this realm."

He pauses a moment, gauging the reaction, then continues.

"We have also heard that the village cowers in fear of the walking dead because of you -- and that the sun does not shine for the same reason."

He presses his fingers together in front of his chest, and in a councilatory tone,"This couldn't possibly true, could it?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 16, 2011)

*Ares*

Without any word, Ares takes a seat. It will be rude and foolishness to start a meeting on the wrong side, especially when the host is so powerful.
Ares eyes the food on the table and then the count as he speaks to his companions.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 16, 2011)

Ky gazes around at the grand surroundings, he shrugs and takes a seat along with Ares. "Well, thank you for your hospitality Count, though a more formal invitation would have given us a better idea you were expecting us." adds Ky


----------



## kinem (Apr 17, 2011)

Ryan can hardly believe that his companions are taking seats at the table. _That food could be poisoned!_

"If you are anything other than an evil monster, you certainly have a lot of explaining to do" Ryan tells the 'host'.

He stays on guard, making no move towards the table. "And the carriage ride was so 'gentle' that it left me with no appetite, in any case."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 18, 2011)

Delkat nods imperceptibly as Ryan speaks.

_"There is no way in the hells that I would touch that food,"_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2011)

"The sun?," The count gives a laugh, which has a slightly sinister sound. "I'm afraid you give me too much credit if you think I can control whether the sun shines or not. As far as walking dead are concerned, Barovia has always been plagued by such troubles. I regret I do not have the manpower to stop such a thing, but we are a poor nation." He shakes his head sadly. "It wasn't always so, but we are a cursed land. Those damn Vistani are responsible, mark my words!"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 19, 2011)

Xavian sits quietly, carefully listening to the count's words.


----------



## kinem (Apr 19, 2011)

"If you claim that you are not yourself undead, I may be able to test that" Ryan says. "Do you?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2011)

"Such awful accusations to make," says the count, slowly standing. "I was hoping for a civil discussion of the problems plaguing Barovia, and how you can help...but all you do is cast insults. You do not eat, you call me an evil monster, and blame the problems of this land upon me. I'm afraid I must ask you to leave, immediately." He points a finger at the exit, a grim, stern look upon his face.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 19, 2011)

"Do you not trust in our good intentions?"


----------



## Queenie (Apr 19, 2011)

Esme rises from her seat. "Now, now, can we all behave like adults? The Count is right, it's extremely rude for us to come into his home and insult him." She turns to face him. "My apologies Count, some of my friends are out of touch with their manners."

"I am curious as to why you think the Vistani are to blame for the undead uprising here. They were very quick to point the blame at you."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2011)

Strahd eyes Delkat for a moment, a wisp of amusement on the Count's face. "The road to hell is paved with good intentions." He turns his head to regard Esme. "The Vistani seem to have the ability to leave Barovia at will, passing through the cloak of fog that surrounds this valley unharmed. That is something that the rest of us cannot do. If they can do this, why would they choose to live in this accursed place? And untouched by the undead, unlike the rest of my people."


----------



## Queenie (Apr 20, 2011)

"You are not able to leave Barovia either?" Esme eyes the food cautiously then looks back to the Count. "If I may ask, how long have you lived here?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 22, 2011)

*Ares*

Ares eyes Ryan and Delkat in anger whereverthey see him or not.
_They try to kill us?_ He thinks to himself, if we need to defeat the count, better not let our intentions to do so reveal right away. But off course the count’s plans for us are death or slavery of some sort so keeping his nerves down is the right thing to do now or his sinister minions will chase us all the way to the village.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2011)

Queenie said:


> "You are not able to leave Barovia either?" Esme eyes the food cautiously then looks back to the Count. "If I may ask, how long have you lived here?"




"To be honest, I have not tried to leave. I've sent a few messengers, but they have never returned. Either they escaped this land, or they died in the accursed fog that surrounds us." The count shrugs. "I've lived here all of my life. My family settled in this valley centuries ago. I am the last of our line."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 26, 2011)

*Delkat*

The priest stands idly by and watches the count interact with the others, the contempt clear on his face.


[sblock=Rhun]

Skill checks - knowledge (religion) and sense motive.  Know(religion) is to know as much about vampires as possible, which I think he did earlier in the campaign to much success, but want to roll it again -- specifically to notice if the count is casting a shadow in this brightly lit room.

Sense motive is to check to see if the count is being trustworthy or not. Hunch, which I think is DC20.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

[sblock=For S@squ@tch]Delkat made an earlier check and knows everything the Monster Manual indicates in regards to vampires. So he is fully versed, though as I stated before he also knows that some vampires have differing abilities and powers, based on their age and other things.

Delkat does notice that the count is NOT casting a shadow in the bright light of the room, nor can his reflection be seen in the large mirrors to either side of the organ. He also gets a distinct impression that Strahd von Zarovich is NOT being entirely honest with them.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 27, 2011)

Ky sighs as he shakes his head at the outburst that Ryan's word caused. In a gesture of good will Ky dives into the food and drink. Between mouthfuls he asks the Count "So you called us here to ask us for your help to cure the ills of Barovia, but what are those ills?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

Fenris said:


> Ky sighs as he shakes his head at the outburst that Ryan's word caused. In a gesture of good will Ky dives into the food and drink. Between mouthfuls he asks the Count "So you called us here to ask us for your help to cure the ills of Barovia, but what are those ills?"




Strahd relaxes somewhat. "The damnable gypsies and their curse," says the count. "It is their magic that keeps the storm clouds blocking out the sun, and that surrounds this valley in deadly fog. Their leader calls the dead to serve her will, and makes blood sacrifices to gain the allegiance of foul and evil creatures."


----------



## Queenie (Apr 27, 2011)

Esme watches Ky cautiously as she speaks to the Count. "You do know that she what she says of you, do you not?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

"Indeed," he answers, rather flatly. "And why else would she say such things, except to cover her true purpose? Barovia was a quaint and peaceful place until the Vistani arrived."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 28, 2011)

"Oh, I see, it is the Vistani who are causing all the problems," nods the priest.

"So, as ruler of this realm, what are you doing to combat the issues they are causing?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

The count shrugs. "What can I do? I have no men, no soldiers...they have all been slain and run off by the undead. All I can do is offer my vast riches to adventurous souls such as yourselves, should you be willing to take the fight to the gypsies on my people's behalf."


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2011)

Ryan just stands silently and watches.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 29, 2011)

Rhun said:


> The count shrugs. "What can I do? I have no men, no soldiers...they have all been slain and run off by the undead. All I can do is offer my vast riches to adventurous souls such as yourselves, should you be willing to take the fight to the gypsies on my people's behalf."




Ky washes down his mouthful of food with his glass of wine before speaking. "Ok, so the undead have killed your men. And you claim the Vistani are controlling them and creating the spooky clouds and preventing people from leaving Barovia. However, Madame Eva claims that it is YOU who are controlling the undead, are making it spooky and are preventing people from leaving. Now we have had other people make the same claim against you. So Count, please offer us some evidence, assurance or proof that it is the Vistani who are behind this." asks Ky as he refills his goblet.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2011)

The count smiles at Ky, a sly, sinister smile. Then he gives an evil, mocking laugh and disappears before you very eyes. 

A fierce, bone-chilling wind rises up and roars through the hall, blowing out the flickering candles in the chandeliers and all of the torches in their brackets. As complete darkness falls over your eyes, you hear the screeching of ancient hinges and the solid thud of doors slamming shut, one after another, into the distance.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 29, 2011)

"Well, that went well," Esme's voice floats out of the darkness. 

Strange mumblings are heard next, her friends understanding it's her casting a spell. 

[sblock] Casting the Light Spell.

If it works: "So, we go after him now? Is everyone prepared? If so, let's find some of these torches and use them."

If not: "This is unnatural magical darkness. I have a daylight spell but it won't last long. We need to travel out of this blackness." [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 29, 2011)

"Well I guess that answers that" replies Ky in the darkness.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC: Queenie, what did Esme cast her light spell on?*


Esme's spell summons a bright, steady light, illuminating the large dining hall rather well, though the corners are cast into shadow. The smell of delicious food and savory ambrosias (Ky can attest to the quality of the eats) waft through the hall, and the crystal chandeliers sing softly above you as they settle from the wind.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 29, 2011)

"Well, it wasn't going to end any other way that didn't involve direct combat," says the priest.

"If you were paying attention, you'll have noticed that the Count did not cast a shadow or was visibile in any of the mirrors in here -- AND, surprise, surprise, he wasn't exactly telling the truth."

"This will only end when he has a stake through his vile heart."

"But he is now on the loose in his castle, which puts us at a strategic disadvantage, but we must press on."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2011)

*--- map ---*


----------



## Queenie (Apr 29, 2011)

OOC: Whoops, I didn't specify, sorry. She would have cast it on a small coin from her pocket.

"I hadn't really noticed all that," Esme nods. "But you're quite right, Delkat. Though now it seems if we've been drawn into his evil game. But curious, I wonder why he wants the gypsys dead and gone. I thought they were keeping to themselves in this war."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 1, 2011)

*Ares*

Ares grunts to himself. Seeing that Ky have not fallen prey to food he takes a glass of wine and drink it.
Once the count vanishes as a fog and darkness falls, Ares drops the glass wine on the floor, shattering it to many tiny bits.
Plague on his head
He curse as light comes back.
We are trapped in the castle!


----------



## industrygothica (May 2, 2011)

Xavian's already pale face loses what little color is left after the ordeal.  His voice seems frozen until he stutters an unintelligible murmur.  He does manage to stand a draw a weapon, though one is forced to wonder exactly for how long he'll stay vertical.

[sblock=OOC]Hopefully that'll do to explain my brief period of inactivity.  With any luck, we'll be able to toughen him a bit bit through the course of things![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

As the singing of the crystal chandelier fades into silence, you hear quick footsteps back out in the entry gallery. Sharp and crisp...like a hard heel against the tile floor. The sound lasts only briefly, before a heavy silence falls back over you.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

*OOC: Bump.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 4, 2011)

*Ares*

Ares leaves the double door and the hallway from which they came for others to explore, he surrounds the big table, eyeing the food before heading to the organ and the far part of the room, searching for something unusual, like hidden doors or valuable stuff.


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2011)

Ky shrugs and in the light of Esme's spell, he keeps eating and drinking. "Might as well as enjoy the spread while we have it. If we are indeed trapped here, no sense rushing off into danger,. Come my friends, let us eat and drink for danger is among us and let us enjoy a moment of solitude as we discuss what do to." says Ky with preternatural calm.


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2011)

"Some poisons" Ryan notes "are slow-acting."

He heads over to the doors to examine them.


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2011)

kinem said:


> "Some poisons" Ryan notes "are slow-acting."
> 
> He heads over to the doors to examine them.




Ky shrugs between drinks. "Life itself is a slow poison, draining us slowly into the grave. And there are many things that speed that up, but few of them taste this good. Besides if the count wished to poison us, he would have gone to greater lengths. No, I think he desires the challenge of testing us."


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Ares leaves the double door and the hallway from which they came for others to explore, he surrounds the big table, eyeing the food before heading to the organ and the far part of the room, searching for something unusual, like hidden doors or valuable stuff.




Ares' diligence pays off as he triggers a hidden catch under the keyboard of the organ. The massive piped instrument slides to the side, revealing an archway leading into darkness beyond.



kinem said:


> "Some poisons" Ryan notes "are slow-acting."
> 
> He heads over to the doors to examine them.




The door leading out of this chamber are actually still open, though the hall beyond is dark, with the torches being blown out. Poking his head into the hall, Ryan does a quick sweep with his eyes...but he is greeted with nothing but shadows and darkness.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

*--- map ---*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2011)

*Ares*

An exit route?
Ares suggest as he opens the hidden passage.
Now we might surprise the count and his minions as he surely has not thought of us finding this hidden passage.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

In the dim light cast by Esme's spell behind him, Ares can make out what looks to be a small chamber, with a corridor leading both north and south into darkness. It obviously runs along the outer wall of the keep; arrow slits in the walls shows as dim gray slots against the darkness of the passageway.


----------



## Queenie (May 8, 2011)

"Let us take the passageway, perhaps we will surprise them, or better yet, learn something about them that will help us in our quest."


----------



## industrygothica (May 8, 2011)

Xavian steps up nervously, ready to take point.


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2011)

Ryan heads over to the passage as well.

"Now you're talking. But which way - north or south?"

Remembering the dust in the entry chamber, he looks for signs of recent passage.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

The chamber you enter is obviously a guard post, empty though it is. Two arrow slits pierce the west wall of the chamber. A single chair crafted of old, worn wood in a style popular centuries ago occupies the chamber. 

It becomes quickly apparently that the way north is a dead end. A short hallway leads to the outer wall of the keep, where an arrow slit allows a view of the main entrance. 

The corridor south appears to split at a "T" intersection. 

Ryan's keen eyes detect faint boot prints in the dust leading south out of the chamber.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

* --- map ---*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 8, 2011)

*Ares*

Ares steps to the arrow slits, observing the weather conditions and the view. He mumbles a curse to himself before he joins the others in the way down the corridor.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

The arrow slit to the north provides a view of the front entrance to the keep, which now stands closed, the torches that had been burning to either side snuffed. The western arrow slits provide a view of the rain-slick cobblestones of the courtyard, dark from the deeply overcast skies. The rain is a true downpour...each droplet falling in rapid succession like the tap of a stick against a tabor.


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2011)

Ryan points out the boot prints to the others. "Let's follow the prints. Be careful" he says softly.


----------



## Fenris (May 9, 2011)

Ky takes up his position as rear guard and follows the group.


----------



## Queenie (May 9, 2011)

Esme keeps her spot in the middle of the group. "Let me know if you want me to put the light out," she whispers to the front of the line.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2011)

You reach the "T" intersection; to the west is an octagonal chamber with a high domed ceiling, obviously once a guard room. Tall, thin arrow slits line the walls of the room, looking out over the courtyard.

To the east, the corridor disappears into darkness. The footprints lead in that direction.


*--- MAP ---*


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2011)

The dark silence all about you is oppressive, feeling as if it will smother the faint light of Esme's magic at any time.


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2011)

"We need the light. I doubt we could surprise the count even without it, anyway. Not all of us are light-footed."

Ryan continues following the trail.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2011)

About halfway down the corridor, the footprints suddenly end. The floor further along the hallway appears undisturbed. In the faint light of Esme's spell you can see what appears to be a spiral stairway leading upwards at the end of the passage.


----------



## Queenie (May 11, 2011)

"I have a spell to help each of us but do not want to cast it until we know we will have battle, it only lasts for minutes. So if we have the chance before we fight, it will be helpful." She nods to the stairs, "Either up or spend some time here looking to see where the footprints went. Perhaps another secret door."


----------



## industrygothica (May 11, 2011)

Xavian takes a moment to study the walls around them.

(OOC: Search +12)


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2011)

"Perhaps he can fly. Delkat, what can you tell us about vampires? Of course, like anyone else he might have magic items or other talents that give him other abilities."


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

Xavian finds nothing that would indicate that there is a secret or concealed portal anywhere in the near vicinity.


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

*NPCing for S@squ@tch*

"To the best of my knowledge, a vampire cannot simply fly. However, my studies would indicate that they have the means to change their form, and could assume the shape of a bat, or perhaps even a cloud of mist."


*NPCing for [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]...hopefully he doesn't mind.*


----------



## kinem (May 12, 2011)

"I see. Do your studies suggest that they have any other abilities? The more we know the better, and the time to mention any little detail you can think of is now."


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

Delkat thinks a moment before he answers. "Vampires are deadly and cunning foes. They can drain the blood of their victims, and if they kill you in this way you will rise again as a vampire yourself. And just their touch is capable of draining the life force from you. They can change their form, and summon the creatures of the night to their aid: rats, bats, and wolves. It is said that they can only be harmed by silver or magic weapons, they are resistant to cold and lightning, and they heal quickly from any wounds inflicted upon them. The only way to destroy such a creature is to expose them to direct sunlight, immersing them in running water, or by plunging a wooden stake through its heart." Delkat grasps his holy symbol for a moment as he considers. "They retain any skills they knew from their lives, such as fighting prowess and magical aptitude, and it is said that some ancient vampires have further abilities, unique to each individual."


----------



## Queenie (May 12, 2011)

"Does magical daylight harm them?"


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

"I do not believe so," answers Delkat.


*The Daylight spell won't hurt a vampire, but I'm sure there are some actual "sunlight" type spells out there somewhere that might.*


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

As you near the end of the corridor, you see that the spiral staircase goes both up and down.


*Please excuse my horribly-drawn spiral stairs.  


--- MAP ---*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2011)

*Delkat*

Delkat pauses a moment, then sends a prayer to the heavens for protection in this foul place -- his prayer is answered, and a shimmering bubble appears around him, gathering in intensity, then exploding outwards, disappearing, although those near him still feel some residual positive energy.

OOC: cast Magic Circle vs. Evil - duration - 1 hr.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: cast Magic Circle vs. Evil - duration - 1 hr.





*OOC: I guess I'm going to have to start tracking time, eh? *


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2011)

OOC: perhaps, but I figure we'll have shot our proverbial load before that spell runs out.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

*Current time = +5 minutes from pissing off Strahd *


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2011)

Rhun said:


> *Current time = +5 minutes from pissing off Strahd *




The player or the NPC?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 14, 2011)

*Ares*

ooc - hmmm...

*****************************

Ares tries to listen both up and down for any sound that might come from the upper or lower floors.
Don't know why but up is always better then down, much less earth around you.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

Ares is greeted with dead silence from both directions.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

*Time = +6 minutes PoS (59 minutes MCaE remaining)*

Upon Ares advice, you slowly ascend the dusty, grey stones of the spiral staircase. And opening appears, leading into a hall running westward, away from the stairs. The staircase continues upward.


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2011)

"Let's get to the top then work our way down" Ryan suggests.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 14, 2011)

"I'm sure we'll find bats in his belfry," says the priest, wryly, as he continues up the stairs with the others.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

*Time = +7 minutes PoS (58 minutes MCaE remaining)*

You top the spiral staircase and exit through a sheltered archway into the wind and rain. You seem to be atop a wide walkway lined with battlements that makes its way around the perimeter of the keep. Some ninety feet below are the shining wet cobbestones of the courtyard. To the south, the walkway crosses the courtyard to adjoin with the outer walls of the castle. It appears that there are several windows lining the south wall of the keep, looking out onto the walkway.

Lightning flashes and a blast of thunder rolls over you as the rain continues to pour down upon the lands of Barovia.

*--- MAP ---*


----------



## industrygothica (May 15, 2011)

"It's like a giant maze!" Xavian whines, marveling at the enormity of the place.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 15, 2011)

"Lets head to our right -- I doubt we'll find anything worth-while along the outer rim of the castle walls...."


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2011)

You begin moving along the slick stone of the catwalk around the keep, thank full of the battlemented wall between you and the drop to the courtyard below. You peer eagerly through the dirty, water-stained windows into the keep, but all is dark within. It appears each may be covered by heavy curtains.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 17, 2011)

"I say we make an entrance of our own." says the priest,"Just pick the window, and I'll gladly smash it open."


----------



## kinem (May 18, 2011)

"We'd have better odds of finding him by going down to the next level" Ryan says.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 18, 2011)

"But do we really want to find him at this point?"

"Didn't Madam Eva say something about finding various items that might be around his castle?"


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

*Break a window? Return to the level below? Follow the walkway around the front of the keep and see if there is another entrance? Something else?*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 18, 2011)

OOC: Delkat is is the mood for home improvement.  HULK SMASH!


----------



## kinem (May 18, 2011)

"We should at least see what's around the front of the keep first. Otherwise, if we start making noise, we might soon face a two front battle."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 18, 2011)

"Fine with me."


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

You move along the walkway, the wind whipping your cloaks about, and the rain soaking anything that isn't covered. The stone of the walkway is slick, though you have no difficulties keeping your footing. You move past several darkened windows to where the walkway turns around the front of the keep...


*OOC: I'll try to get the next post up tonight, since I don't have any info with me here at work today.*


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

You pause momentarily to take shelter in on of the "open" guard towers. A wooden ladder, looking somewhat worse for wear, climbs up to a hole in the ceiling, to the top of the tower. 

Looking northward along the front of the keep, you see another similar tower in the distance. In between, the walkway runs across the front of the massive building. Another window can be seen along the keep's front. This one is is larger than the others, but similarly appears dark from without. 

*--- MAP ---*


----------



## industrygothica (May 19, 2011)

Xavian continues on, slowing only when he comes to the large window in order to take a peek inside before crossing in front of it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 20, 2011)

"Let's bash in this window and head in."


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2011)

Xavian notes that there appears to be some light source in the room behind the large window. While the heavy curtains are drawn shut, a bit of light can be seen around the edges where the draperies don't quite shut the illumination completely out.


----------



## Queenie (May 20, 2011)

"Perhaps we should save the bashing for Strahd and our enemies? The longer we can get around quietly, the better. I do think we were supposed to find some items here... though I don't trust Madam Eva either so we should stay on guard."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 21, 2011)

*Ares*

I wonder if we are the only guests in the castle?
Ares says as he stares to the light beyond the curtain


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2011)

*OOC: To bash, or not to bash, that is the question*


----------



## industrygothica (May 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Would there be any way to gain access through the window without breaking it?  Maybe there is a lock that can be jimmied or something?

Xavian has Open Lock +15


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2011)

The windows are all large, leaded glass, framed in iron. They are not designed to open, but only to allow light through.


----------



## kinem (May 24, 2011)

"It's risky, for sure, but my vote at this point is to try breaking and entering. Light inside might be a good sign. Undead don't seem to need light, unless it's a library. They know we're here already, and sooner or later the battle is bound to start. And I guess we _should_ stay the hell away from Strahd until we find some of the things Madame Eva tried to tell us about."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 24, 2011)

*Ares*

Breaking a glass is a bad luck.
Ares remarks without any magical proof to his saying
We can circle the perimeter of the walls and find another entry.
They do know we are in the castle, but taking the route through the secret passage, we gained the fact that they do not know where in the castle


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2011)

*OOC: 2 for bashing, 2 against. I guess I need either [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] or [MENTION=23298]industrygothica[/MENTION] to post as a tie-breaker.*


----------



## industrygothica (May 24, 2011)

"I agree with Esmeralda.  The more we can learn about this place before any fighting begins, the better off we'll all be."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 25, 2011)

OOC: [MENTION=23298]industrygothica[/MENTION] , that doesn't say whether you are pro-bashing, or anti-glass breaking?


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

Deciding not to bust through a window, you circle around the keep. There are no more windows, but at the far side is an archway leading inside. It leads to a vast, empty tower that soars both up and down into darkness. From your position in the archway, you can see another archway to your right, leading into the keep. And across the way to the left is a doorway.


*--- MAP ---
(My map sucks right here, but bear with me.)*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 26, 2011)

Delkat, deflated from his lack of glass breaking, walks along with the others, muttering under his breath.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2011)

To the east, the stairs come down from above, and you can see a wooden door in the wall. To the west, the stairs descend, but an archway also appears to lead into the keep.

*OOC: Better map, at least for now.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 27, 2011)

"Lets open that door -- might as well do something, other than just observe in this foul keep."


----------



## kinem (May 28, 2011)

"Right. Any objections?"


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2011)

"No objections from me. Hopefully we won't have to bash it down."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2011)

*OOC: I'm back from vacation, so I should be able to get the game updated either tonight or tomorrow night, depending on how things go!*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2011)

Ares is soaked from the rain and waits for the ONE GOD (a.k.a Rhun) to lead them further into the keep..


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Ares is soaked from the rain and waits for the ONE GOD (a.k.a Rhun) to lead them further into the keep..













*OOC:*


Hopefully soon, guys!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

Bumping in preparation for a restart, as is being discussed in the OOC thread.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2012)

Drelkat leads the way forward, following the curvature of the stairwell, to stand before the eastern door. The cleric takes a deep breath, grasps the pull ring, and begins to pull...


*OOC: More to follow soon. *


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

A blast of cold wind and colder rain greets you as you open the tower door, to find another wallwalk before you. Looking over the battlements, you can see the courtyard some ninety feet below you. Ahead, through the rain and gloom, it looks like the walkway leads to yet another empty parapet.

*Red mark notes party position.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 10, 2012)

That damn rain
Ares says but don't take the initiative to lead on
Better to find shelter inside


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

"Indeed," says Drelkat, ducking back into the shelter of the tower. "What about that archway over there...it looks like it goes somewhere inside of the keep."


----------



## kinem (Feb 11, 2012)

"Might not hurt to try it." _If we're lucky._

Ryan heads over and peers into the archway.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2012)

kinem said:


> "Might not hurt to try it." _If we're lucky._
> 
> Ryan heads over and peers into the archway.





"Someone came this way and this seems to be the only way they could have gone, so let us press on." says Ky


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2012)

You move through the archway to find an L-shaped passage. The southern branch is empty, and ends in a rather unremarkable door of iron-bound wood. 

To the west, the hallway is lined with alcoves along both walls. Parts of the ceiling above this section of corridor have fallen, leaving rubble strewn across the floor. Overhead, the beams of Ravenloft's roof stand exposed. Sporadic lightning from the clouds above flash here and there, casting eerie shadows about. A graven statue stands within each alcove.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2012)

"Be warned and tread carefully. I have a bad feeling in this hallway. These statues have seen much pain."

Esme stands at the end of the hallway and searches her mind to see if she can recall any arcane information about the statues.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2012)

This castle is enormous, who knows how many traps and secret passages the count built over here.
Ares reply and glance at the statues


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2012)

Ky warily pokes at the statues to make sure their quarry is not trying to hide as one.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2012)

Esme is unable to recall any specific knowledge about statues such as these. Ky's prodding doesn't seem to provoke any sort of response...he does not that the faces of the statue he pokes looks to be contorted in pain and torment. Certainly not the type of statue he would want decorating his home.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Esme is unable to recall any specific knowledge about statues such as these. Ky's prodding doesn't seem to provoke any sort of response...he does not that the faces of the statue he pokes looks to be contorted in pain and torment. Certainly not the type of statue he would want decorating his home.












*OOC:*


You don't _know _me. Don't judge me man, you have no idea what Ky's decorating tastes run to.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay, okay...the statues are certainly not anything Esme would want decorating HER home.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 16, 2012)

The statues' gaze catches Xavian, and he crinkles his nose at their pained expression.  "I say, it's certainly not something I'd see decorating _my_ home."  While his words give pause, the others can certainly see the thought continuing on in his adolescent mind.  _I'm confident Ireena has much better taste than that._

OOC: For grins, Search +12

[sblock=More OOC]Sorry about my delay.  Apparently EN World doesn't deem me important enough to receive subscription updates anymore...[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 17, 2012)

These statues can easily decorate an underground laboratory in Ares's future castle.
Ares thinks to himself. maybe even this castle can be his future delving, all he needs to do is remove the current owner with the help of his companions.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

You move down the corridor slowly, inspecting each statue; each one seems to be in a greater amount of pain and torment than the previous. At the end of the corridor is a flight of stairs descending into darkness.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 21, 2012)

"Nothing to it but to keep going" says Ky as he continues down the stairs.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 21, 2012)

what about the door we passed before the corridor ?
Ares suggest


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Drelkat shrugs. "Either way, I suppose. The Count could be anywhere."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 22, 2012)

Xavian follows down the stairs, his crossbow leveled over the warrior's shoulder.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

You descend perhaps forty feet down a flight of stairs, and find yourselves in a dark and dusty hallway. A single door is visible a bit down the hall.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 23, 2012)

Xavian pushes to the front.  "Let me check it," he says.

OOC: Search +12


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

Xavian searches the door, but finds nothing out of note. It seems like a normal iron-bound wooden door, the same as most within the keep.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 24, 2012)

Xavian clicks the latch and slowly pushes the door open.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

The door swings open to reveal a rectangular chamber, some twenty by thirty feet in size. Stained yellow lace hangs neatly from eight canopied beds spaced evenly against the walls. A single lithe figure moves about the room, dusting the furniture.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 26, 2012)

Ky clears his throat "Uh excuse me." he calls out waiting for a response.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 28, 2012)

*Ares*

Do not be polite for those who live in this castle Ky, their sinister nature will not excuse you in return. Be cautious, with hands on your hilts ... my wild guess is that her nature is far from being a simple mortal and her heart is not as welcoming as you will expect.
Ares say, preparing himself for the worst


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2012)

At your words, the girl whirls and cowers behind the canopy of the nearest bed. She peeks out at you. "Who...who are you?" she asks in a small, frightened voice.


----------



## kinem (Feb 28, 2012)

"Hello. I'm Ryan." He bows slightly. "And who are you?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 29, 2012)

Ares eyes the girl with suspect, her frightened voice is no more then an attempt to soften the heart of his companions.
He begin to look around for any clues.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2012)

"My name is Helga," she says, her voice still frightened. "Are you...do you serve the Count?"


----------



## kinem (Feb 29, 2012)

"No. He invited us to the castle, but we don't really know why. What do you know about him?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

"He took me from the village, and forced me into servitude. He is a cruel, evil man!"


----------



## Queenie (Mar 1, 2012)

Esme speaks kindly to the girl and approaches but still stays at a safe distance. "Which village are you from my dear? What does he force you to do?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

"From Barovia Town," she says. "He makes me serve as his maid, cleaning the dirty old place! I just want to go home. But he hits me if I say I'm not happy here!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 1, 2012)

Did he bit you or done anything else?
Are there others in the castle?
Ares asks the girl


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

The girl looks at Ares strangely. "Bit me? No, he has never bit me. Just hit me, and won't let me leave. There are a few others in the castle. Some serve the Count willingly, but he takes what he wants."


----------



## kinem (Mar 1, 2012)

"Perhaps you could help us. Do you know where we could find the library? Also, the Count's personal chambers."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

The girl nods meekly. "I will certainly help, if you will rescue me from this place! I want to go home." Helga wipes a tear from her cheek with the back of her hand. "Both the library and the Count's chambers are upstairs. Just one level up from here."


----------



## Queenie (Mar 2, 2012)

"We will help you my dear. Are you in need of healing?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2012)

The young girl shakes her head. "No. It is just...the Count has guardians. They prevent anyone from leaving without his permission."


----------



## Queenie (Mar 2, 2012)

"What kind of guardians? The more information you give us the more successful we can be helping you and the others escape and be returned to your homes. Where are these guardians? What do they look like?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2012)

"There are many. But they are all hidden until you try to leave...the worst are the evil statues."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 4, 2012)

"I knew there was something about those statues," Xavian whispers.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2012)

"The Count does not like visitors. I don't know why he would have invited you here." The girl stands a little straighter, her initial fear at your presence beginning to pass. "But you can be sure that you won't be able to leave this place unless he lets you."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2012)

Rhun said:


> "The Count does not like visitors. I don't know why he would have invited you here." The girl stands a little straighter, her initial fear at your presence beginning to pass. "But you can be sure that you won't be able to leave this place unless he lets you."




"Well, we aren't trying to leave, yet. So perhaps in the meantime you could help us?" asks Ky


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2012)

"What would you have me do?"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2012)

Rhun said:


> "What would you have me do?"




"Well can you tell us how the statues come to life or how they are controlled?" asks Ky


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2012)

"I'm afraid I don't know. The Count keeps all of those secrets to himself. I've only heard from the others that the statues are evil and keep people from leaving."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 7, 2012)

You better not run to the count and tell him where we are and that you saw us or we’ll have to hunt you down like one of the minions you spoke of.
The Tiefling says under his breath but hopefully loud enough for the girl to hear is threat.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 7, 2012)

"That seems a bit harsh," Xavian says more to himself than those near him.  "Besides, doesn't he already know we're here?  I mean, he disappeared right before us in the dining hall.  A man that can do that, he's probably watching us even now"  Xavian words start to shake, and it is apparent that he is working himself up into a nervous tizzy as he frantically tries to escape his own shadow.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2012)

"You can't leave me," cries the girl. "You have to take me."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 10, 2012)

Rhun said:


> "You can't leave me," cries the girl. "You have to take me."




"Take you where? You said no one can leave." asks Ky


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 10, 2012)

*Ares*

My guess is that the count will unleash his servants against us before he will take us down.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2012)

"If he finds out I've told you anything, he'll kill me! You have to protect me."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2012)

"Yes, we will protect you," says Drelkat. "No more innocents shall suffer under the count's rule."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 16, 2012)

"Here's hoping she's innocent," Xavian whispers to himself as he begins his search for the best course from here.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 17, 2012)

Esme turns to the group. "We must decide our path forward. The count knows we are here. Why would he want us to explore his castle unhindered? So, do we explore the castle and try to learn its, and his, secrets, or do we just try to directly find and confront him? I am not opposed to having a look around to see what we can find and see whomever is here who we can help. I just want to make sure we are all on the same path."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 17, 2012)

Queenie said:


> Esme turns to the group. "We must decide our path forward. The count knows we are here. Why would he want us to explore his castle unhindered? So, do we explore the castle and try to learn its, and his, secrets, or do we just try to directly find and confront him? I am not opposed to having a look around to see what we can find and see whomever is here who we can help. I just want to make sure we are all on the same path."





"Well said Esme. I say we explore and learn what we can, perhaps find some weakness that this man has, some way to reduce his influence over the land. Helga can you lead us to anything that will give us information on the Count?" replies Ky


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 18, 2012)

*Ares, Tiefling Sorcerer*



Queenie said:


> Esme turns to the group. "We must decide our path forward. The count knows we are here. Why would he want us to explore his castle unhindered? So, do we explore the castle and try to learn its, and his, secrets, or do we just try to directly find and confront him? I am not opposed to having a look around to see what we can find and see whomever is here who we can help. I just want to make sure we are all on the same path."




He is playing with us Esme.
Ares replies
His goal is to weakening the group with evil minions, living statues and disguised servants that will mislead us.
The last comment was directed to the new girl the party just “rescued”.
I say we throw her to the mercy of the statues and see how innocent is she.


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2012)

"Don't be a fool, Ares" Ryan suggests. "She seems honest to me. And while we can't be sure yet that she's telling the truth, we certainly can't risk allowing an innocent to be harmed.

Besides, whatever his game is, there must be more to it than defeating us. He brought us here; any danger we pose to him is one he created. Perhaps that is his game: Giving himself a challenge to overcome. If so, he may even help us at first, so that we pose a worthy challenge for him to defeat."

[sblock=ooc]Even monsters need xp's [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 22, 2012)

Ares snores but say no more. He will watch his back and this girl all the time.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 22, 2012)

Esme narrows her eyes at Ares but says nothing to him. 

"Well, whatever his plan I imagine we shall find it out soon enough. Let us carry on then and explore the castle."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 25, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> He is playing with us Esme.
> Ares replies
> His goal is to weakening the group with evil minions, living statues and disguised servants that will mislead us.
> The last comment was directed to the new girl the party just “rescued”.
> I say we throw her to the mercy of the statues and see how innocent is she.




"You seem to "know" a lot about the Count's motive's Ares. You seem to be very positive about what he wants to do. Your actions and words also seem to echo what the Count would do. Only a vile person would abandon this girl to the what you yourself has called the horrors of the castle. So it appears to me that either you are your self are aligned with the Count or are simply a miserable and evil person. And if that is the case, go your own way. Perhaps it's the horns Tiefling" replies Ky turning and continuing on the way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 26, 2012)

Frustrated from inside the Tiefling calmly reply
I'm just concerned my dear Ky for the safety of the group. Surely you don't suggest that I, a close friend, is evil.
With that, he goes back and takes the rear, as far as he can from the fire.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 27, 2012)

"I agree with Ky. We cannot abandon her to the evils of this castle. She has asked for our help and we should give it. That does not mean we should trust blindly but neither should we leave her to the wolves. Perhaps she will even prove to be useful in helping us bring down the Count and help others. Now let us move forward and continue exploring."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2012)

OOC: Where would you like to head now? There do not appear to be any doors leading from the chamber.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 28, 2012)

OCC: We're still in the room with the 8 beds, correct?

"You said there were others? Is this your bedroom? How many others stay in here with you?" Esme asks, her eyes now back on their task at hand.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2012)

"Well, there's me, and there's Cyrus...he is the Count's valet." The girl thinks for a moment. "I've never seen him sleep, though. A few others. The castle is really big. I don't see the others very often."


----------



## Queenie (Apr 4, 2012)

"Do you mind then if we look around in here for any information that may help us? The more through we can be the more likely it is we can be successful my dear," Esme says in a very calm tone. "If you'd like, you can show us where you sleep and we'll leave that area untouched."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2012)

"Go ahead and look around. I usually sleep in that bed, but you can search it." The girl shrugs. "I don't have much."


----------



## Queenie (Apr 5, 2012)

"I imagine if you are trapped here you wouldn't, you poor thing."

Esme gives the room a once over, looking for any clues that may help them figure out who the other people are who are "living" here.


----------



## kinem (Apr 10, 2012)

"Helga, tell me if this description suggests anything to you, perhaps some place within the castle: 'A place of tranquility, a harbor for the wise and learned. A place that holds the great secrets of history.' Can you make anything of that?" Ryan asks.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 10, 2012)

Xavian helps out with the search.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2012)

Xavian and Esme give the room a once over, but find nothing of interest. Old clothing and miscellaneous sundries, but no clues or items of value.

Helga considers Ryan's question. "That could perhaps describe the castle's study. There are a lot of books and such there. It is one floor up from here."


----------



## Queenie (Jun 15, 2012)

"Would you mind showing us the way, Helga?" Esme asks kindly.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2012)

"Not at all...it isn't far at all


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2012)

Rhun said:


> "Not at all...it isn't far at all




"Lead on then please" says Ky


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2012)

Helga leads you out of the chamber and back up the stairs that you had only just recently descended.


----------



## kinem (Jun 17, 2012)

Ryan moves in front of Helga, though taking direction from her, in case there is some danger along the way.

ooc: Are we there yet?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 17, 2012)

Ares takes position in the middle.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2012)

Helga directs Ryan. At the top of the stairs, you move back down the corridor of statues, rain splattering you as it falls in from the torn roof above. "At the end of this hall, turn right."


----------



## kinem (Jun 19, 2012)

Ryan proceeds with caution along the route Helga indicates. He holds his greatsword drawn, in front of him, but in a casual grip.

[sblock=ooc]spot+0. Better not be a gelatinous cube around the corner 

Not sure why this is a decision point instead of part of a travel montage.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2012)

You round the corner into another hall. A single iron-bound door bars your way at the end of the corridor. "That's the study there," says Helga.


----------



## kinem (Jun 20, 2012)

"Helga, are you normally able to go in there? Would it be locked?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2012)

"It should be unlocked. I go in there to clean."


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2012)

When everyone has caught up, Ryan tries the door.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 22, 2012)

"Thank you Helga, you've been most helpful. Can you tell us, do you know where the count spends most of his time?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2012)

Helga shakes her head at Esme's question. "I rarely see him, and when I do it is usually just glimpses. He is often atop the central spire, staring our over his lands. When he isn't there, I think he spends a lot of time in the cellars, though I don't ever go down there."

Ryan finds the door unlocked. It swings open silently on well-oiled hinges, revealing...











*OOC:*


I hope to get the next post up sometime tonight. I'm going hiking/camping tomorrow and sunday, so if I don't get the next post up tonight, it will probably be Monday evening.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2012)

A blazing hearth fire fills the large (forty by forty or so) large chamber with rolling waves of red and amber light. The walls are lined with ancient books and tomes, their leather covers well oiled and preserved through careful use. All is in order here.  The stone floor is hidden beneath a luxurious rug of a deep-patterned weave. A large, low table sits in the center of the room, waxed and polished to a mirror finish. Even the poker next to the fireplace is polished and gleaming. Large, overstuffed divans and couches stand in order about the room, and two luxurious chairs face the hearth. 

A huge painting hangs over the mantle-piece in a heavy, gilded frame. The rolling light of the fire illuminates the carefully rendered painting. It is an exact likeness of the Burgomaster's daughter, Ireena Kolyana. Though the painting is obviously centuries old, the likeness is unmistakable.


----------



## kinem (Jun 28, 2012)

"What do you make of this? Could Ireena be a vampire of old? Surely not."

If the place seems safe after a glance around, Ryan will begin looking at the titles of the books for anything that may be useful, and keeps an eye out for anything else of interest.

"Perhaps something is hidden around here, if the Vistana was referring to this place."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2012)

"I would think it is highly unlikely," says Delkat. "Certainly she would not be able to keep that hidden from her brother or from Xavian." The cleric shrugs and moves further into the chamber. "The gypsy spoke of a weapon of light that resides here...we should look around."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2012)

The only thing that Ryan notes that may be a weapon is an ornate and finely wrought hilt of a greatsword lying upon the mantle, beneath the painting of the woman. When his fingers brush against it, the hilt vibrates slightly.

At the same time, Ryan notes that the greatsword across his back vibrates slightly in harmony with the hilt upon the mantle.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 30, 2012)

"It must be a forgery of some sort," Xavian says about the painting.  "It's preposterous to think Ireena could be a vampire.  Simply impossible."  Still, the image obviously has him rattled.

[sblock=OOC]I forget... do we already know that Strahd is a vampire?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/256939-rhuns-i6-ravenloft-ic-thread-44.html#post4956153[/sblock]
"Yes, of course, Xavian. You would know if she were." Yet that fact did little to comfort Ryan, and he found himself keeping a wary eye on the boy.

"This may be something. I'm just checking something out." Curious, draws his own greatsword, and holding it from the top with the tip on the floor in one hand, he picks up the hilt from the mantle with the other.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]While he hasn't bitten any of you yet, you certainly suspect that the Count is a vampire, based on what you have discovered thus far.[/sblock]


Both Ryan's greatsword and the hilt in his other hand vibrate in harmony with one another. Blue sparks flicker between them, and Ryan feels the sword and hilt pulling toward one another, like two magnets held close together.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 1, 2012)

*Hmmm...*
Ares wanders the room, checking to see if there is something behind the painting before he heads to check the titles of the books and tomes.


----------



## kinem (Jul 1, 2012)

"Helga, do you know who that woman in the picture is?"

Ryan sets his sword down on the floor, and places the hilt from the mantle next to its hilt. He pushes them together with his boot, wondering what will happen.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *Hmmm...*
> Ares wanders the room, checking to see if there is something behind the painting before he heads to check the titles of the books and tomes.




Ares finds nothing behind the painting. 

There are hundreds of books in the library, their titles strange and various. Some examples include:

- A Wizard's Manual of Innovative Magical Art
- Lost Sanctuaries of the Gods and Goddesses
- A Revolutionary Examination of the Variants of the Broadsword 
- A Dissertation on the Cultural Disasters of Coris
- The Uncommon Areas of Habitation of Dragons
- A Guide To the Development of Bows

Obviously, Ares could spend hours just reading the titles of all of the books housed here, in hopes of finding anything significant.



kinem said:


> "Helga, do you know who that woman in the picture is?"




Helga shakes her head at the question, the look on her face plainly indicating that she doesn't have any idea.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2012)

kinem said:


> Ryan sets his sword down on the floor, and places the hilt from the mantle next to its hilt. He pushes them together with his boot, wondering what will happen.





The sparks crackle and pop as the hilt comes together with the greatsword, and there is a great flash of light, catching you all offguard. As your vision slowly returns, you can see that the hilt from the mantle has joined with Ryan's existing blade...the clear gemstone within the hilt seems to glow with the light of the sun.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2012)

Ky watches the sword meld with interest. "Neat trick, but what does it do now?" asks Ky as he keeps poking around the room."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 2, 2012)

Ares place the Wizard's Manual of Innovative Magical Art in his Haversack and goes to see what’s going with the magical sword.
Clearly this is a sword imbued with magic from the school of light. A thing the count would happily keep away from the hands of people who want to kill him.


----------



## kinem (Jul 3, 2012)

"Whoa. Yes, this must be what the Vistana was hinting at. A potent weapon against, perhaps, a vampire."

Ryan picks up the sword and performs a few practice swings with it.

His smile soon fades a bit as another thought comes to him. "She mentioned other things we need to find as well. I think we had better follow her advice."

ooc: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/256939-rhuns-i6-ravenloft-ic-thread-66.html#post5461798


----------



## Fenris (Jul 6, 2012)

kinem said:


> "Whoa. Yes, this must be what the Vistana was hinting at. A potent weapon against, perhaps, a vampire."
> 
> Ryan picks up the sword and performs a few practice swings with it.
> 
> ...




"Sure, if you can untwist the hag's riddles. Esme may be able to help with that, she speaks in fortunes and prophecy as well." suggest Ky


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2012)

Xavian remains silent while looking around the room, as he wasn't privy to the Vistani reading.

Search roll for anything interesting:


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2012)

Helga stares wide-eyed at Ryan, obviously taken aback by the spectacular event she has just witnessed.

Xavian searches the room. He doesn't really find anything of interest...certainly, many of the books and items in the chamber may be valuable, but packing them out of here wouldn't exactly be easy to do.

Near the fire he notices something strange about the fireplace tools...it looks as though the poker is attached to some sort of mechanism at its base. It may act as some sort of lever or trigger.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 14, 2012)

"Hmm," Xavian mumbles.  "This could be something.  This poker here, it's a lever of some sort.  Let's see what it does, shall we?"  Without really waiting for an answer, the young rogue works the lever and takes a quick step backward, just in case.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2012)

A low grumble of stone sliding on stone sounds from the fireplace, as a concealed portal opens behind the raging flames. The portal covers most of the rear of the hearth and is quite large, the opening being perhaps 4' x 4'. Beyond is a dark chamber. In the flickering light of the fire, Xavian can make out what looks to be a chest, a few scattered coins, and a shape that could be a dead body lying upon the floor.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 8, 2012)

"I suppose that's something, isn't it?" Xavian says nervously.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2012)

"Are you going to go in there?" asks Helga.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 22, 2012)

Xavian looks around nervously.  Seeing that no one else appears to be taking point, he screws up his courage and moves forward into the darkened chamber.


----------



## kinem (Aug 22, 2012)

ooc: Who has a light? Also, Rhun, does the sword shed enough light to see by?

Ryan follows Xavian into the hidden chamber, sword in hand.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2012)

industrygothica said:


> Xavian looks around nervously.  Seeing that no one else appears to be taking point, he screws up his courage and moves forward into the darkened chamber.




Xavian prepares to move through the hearth, but realizes that he is going to have to find a way to extinguish the fire still burning within it, or risk some burns.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2012)

kinem said:


> ooc: Who has a light? Also, Rhun, does the sword shed enough light to see by?












*OOC:*


Esme had the light source (per post 858), but we'll say that it expired while you were searching this chamber (60 minute duration, and it has been a while since she cast it.)







The blade in Ryan's hand does continue to glow, emitting light equivalent to that of a torch.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2012)

"I have a waterskin," offers Delkat. "Not sure it is enough to put out that blaze, though."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 24, 2012)

Plenty of rain outside.
Ares remarks


----------



## kinem (Sep 1, 2012)

Ryan looks around for a way to put out the fire, such as using the poker to separate the logs and then covering them with something fireproof.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 2, 2012)

Xavian nods to the rug on the floor.  "Smother it with that," he says matter-of-fact.









*OOC:*


Researched the room description to find the rug. Hope it works.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 3, 2012)

"We could wet the rug in the rain, that might keep it from catching fire. Perhaps the fire is magical or maybe we could just jump through it quickly. Or maybe that is what that poor last soul thought," Esme says, nodding to the dead body. 









*OOC:*


 Esme cast _detect magic_ in the area, concentrating on the fireplace, the fire and on the other side for any clues.


----------

